# Donor Bumps. Babies and Beyond ~ Part 12!



## Marielou

New home girls!

I have only added those that have posted, please feel free to IM/let me know here your details 

Bumps and Babies!​
Babies and Toddlers 

Jayne ~ DIUI ~ Jack ~ 26/10/00

Jayne ~ DIUI ~ Ben ~ 18/11/03

Viviennef ~ DIVF ~ Jamie ~ 10/04/04

Evelet & Rosypie ~ DIUI ~ Jude ~ 16/08/05 

SweetCaroline ~ DIUI ~ Sebastian ~ 02/02/06

Viviennef ~ DIUI ~ Daniel ~ 24/05/06

LiziB ~ DIVF ~ Rosa ~ 03/07/06 

Marie ~ DIVF ~ Ethan Jack ~ 8/10/06 

Wolla ~ DIUI ~ Thomas ~ 29/10/06 

Ginger ~ DEIVF ~ James ~ 2/11/06 

Sarah JJ ~ DIVF ~ Charlotte ~ 7/11/06 

Sam P (going it alone) ~ DIUI ~ Elspeth and Amelie ~ 23/11/06

Suziegirl64 ~ DEFET ~ Franklin ~ 01/12/06

Debs30 ~ Natural! ~ Hannah ~ 25/01/07

Moodycat ~ DEIVF ~ Daniel ~ 03/02/07

3isacharm ~ DEFET ~ Caroline ~ 06/02/07 

Anne_D ~ DIUI ~ Oliver ~ 16/02/07

Tamsin ~ DIVF ~ Toby ~ 09/03/07 

Sarahx ~ DIVF ~ Tadhg and Malachy ~ 03/04/07 

Dazzled ~ DIUI ~ Aaron ~ 01/05/07

Sam mn ~ DIUI ~ Nathan ~ 14/05/07 

Colly ~ DIVF ~ Jimmy ~ 13/07/07 

CKBE ~ DIUI ~ Erin ~ 25/07/07 

Kimberley24 ~ DIUI ~ Little girl ~ 05/08/07

Tiffanyb ~ DIUI ~ Tilly ~ 14/08/07 

Stephanie1 ~ DICSI ~ James ~ 19/09/07

BBPiglet7 ~ DEIVF ~ Jessica and Emily ~ 25/09/07 

Ju2006 ~ DIVF ~ Maisy ~ 29/09/07

Pip34 ~ DIUI ~ Tyler ~ 04/10/07

RachJulie ~ DI ~ Alex ~ 10/10/07 

Gina ~ DI ~ Ember ~ 19/10/07 

Alison0702 & DP ~ DIVF ~ Alex  and Christoper 21/10/07

SarW ~ DIUI ~ Alice ~01/12/07

Evelet & Rosypie ~ DIVF ~ Bruno ~30/01/08

Tawny ~ DFET ~ Jessica ~ 08/05/08

LizBL ~ DIUI ~ Mila ~ 03/08/08

Eli.g ~ DIUI ~ Finlay ~ 28/08/08

Tequilla Queen ~ DIVF ~ Maisie and Lily ~ 30/08/08

Hellys ~ DIVF ~ Emily ~ 28/10/08

Camberwell nell ~ DEIVF ~ 04/01/09 

Bumps 

Louloumac ~ DIUI ~ EDD 09/04/09  

Bronte ~ DIVF ~ EDD 14/04/09 

spooks ~ DIUI ~ EDD 23/04/09  

bungeee ~ DIUI ~ EDD 01/05/09  

Daisee ~ DIVF ~ EDD 22/05/09 

snoopygirl79 ~ DIVF ~ EDD 10/06/09  

Spaykay ~ DEIVF ~ EDD ?  

Marielou ~ DFET ~ EDD 16/07/09 

millicent ~ DIUI ~ EDD ?  

Hobbs ~ DIVF ~ EDD ?


----------



## Ju2006

whoopi i'm the 1st !!!!


----------



## going it alone

almost 1st, oh bu**er!
Sam x


----------



## Marielou

Evening, 

I don't think our news has settled in, yet.  I feel quite dazed and confused, almost in shock, even!  I was adament FET doesn't work (despite the beautiful Jessica  ) and wouldn't work for me and was sure this cycle hadn't worked.   I've been having the odd cramps and ovary pains which I recognize and know are normal.  Also got heartburn and indigestion, which is new to me!   Today I feel almost numb ... please don't think this means I'm unhappy, far from it, I just feel .... well, as if its not happening to me! 

People keep telling me about twins ~ I have a feeling it'll be the one baby, as long as there is at least 1 beautiful heartbeat at the scan, I will just be the happiest woman alive! 

Gotta go, phone call!

Marie xxx


----------



## Ju2006

Marie I don't think even 2nd time round the news will sink in until baby is actually in ur arms.  We all know how emotionally challenging IVF, IUI, and FET is and you are quite right to be stunned, shocked and dumb.....nobody will think anything of it if you don't seem urself at the moment.  These precious moments we have are miracles and I am sure we all have felt that 'this is not happening to me'.  Your BFP has given me (us) hope that one day we too will have a BFP from FET !!!  AT the moment tho I am on hold with FET as we have money stuck in Iceland so until that comes thru we can't think about starting the long road of FET.


----------



## SarW

Marie.....What wonderful news!          
So pleased for you! 

X


----------



## stephanie1

Hello

been away for a while and coming back to good news, fantastic Marie and DH, congrats on BFP

hello to everyone else

Steph


----------



## going it alone

Marie - When I went to the open day at our clinic to celebrate it's tenth anniversary, one of the nurses told me that their FET success rate was almost as high as their "fresh" cycles. Bet you can't wait until that first scan. I think that felt like my longest wait ever.

Steph - James looks beautiful.

The girls had their two year check today. They are being referred for their speech delay, on my request. I know that it's normal for twins to have delayed speech. But I'd rather be called neurotic by a professional than regret it later on. Size wise, they are still on the 75th and 95th centile. Everything is on track so it went well.

Love to all

Sam x


----------



## going it alone

It looks great to have three double bumps one the front page - could you make it four Marie!?! I bet it felt great to be in two places on the list. 
Sam x


----------



## Marielou

Did another pregnancy test this morning just to make sure ... still a nice dark positive   Think they were both about as dark as a CB goes, hopefully a good sign      

Sam - Thats interesting about the FET rates - I deliberatly didn't check out my clinics stats, I figured out ignorance was bliss!    I do know another girl who is 5 months pg with a FET baby from the same clinic though   
Glad the girls are doing ok with their weight etc - I agree, I'd rather be neurotic than regret things later on.  How is their speech?  Ethan too has vbeen a little show with his but is now coming on in leaps and bounds.  I heard someone say yesterday their 19 month old could say 'My name is xxxx' - theres no way even now Ethan could say that!
But he can say things like 'Daddy gone car' or if you say to him, for example, 'where's daddy' he'll say 'car' (he seems to think daddy works in the car cos we wave him off to work   You can see the theory behind that though!

Ju - I hope you do get success from FET.  I honestly didn't expect to!  I do remember feeling like this with Ethan - its just my friend thinks I'm being strange because at the moment all I want to do is cry and she says I should be thrilled - I AM, over the moon, but I honestly feel like I'm in shock.  Not ungrateful at all ... in fact, I think I am in awe and full of gratefulness!

Marie xxx


----------



## LLM

Marie - I'm so pleased for you and I can understand your feelings of shock and bewilderment. That's how I felt until I had the first scan which then sent me into orbit when I discovered there were two heartbeats!!! Do you have a date for your scan yet?

Lou x


----------



## Marielou

27th November, Lou - thats a whole 16 sleeps away!    It may as well be 5 years away


----------



## snoopygirl79

Hi all,

I'm so exhausted!! Is this normal?! I end up going to bed early as I'm so tired but I keep waking up in the night as I need the loo but then I have problems getting back to sleep again and can lie there for 1-2 hours before I fall asleep again and then when my alarm goes off I feel really tired again as I haven't slept very well and the vicious circle starts again!! Has anyone else gone through this?

I've got my first appointment with the midwife tomorrow so I'm excited about that as it may start feeling more real then!! Hopefully I'll find out when my next scan is as I can't wait to see them again!!

I hope everyone else is doing ok 

Love,

Vick 
XXXXX


----------



## LLM

Vick - Welcome to pregnancy!!! That was exactly how I was for the first few weeks. It used to get to 8pm and I'd eel like someone had flicked a switch and turned me off, then I'd be up about 5 times through the night to pee! I'm sleeping much better now though which is partly to do with getting past the critical 12 week mark and relaxing a little. Also, I think my uterous has moved up so there is less pressure on my bladder so I'm only needing to pee once through the night. If you can get an hour's powerkip when you come in from work that will help. When I first saw the midwife she just filled out a load of forms, weighed me, took my blood pressure and then I had an appointment come through the post for my first NHS scan which was at 12+4 weeks.

Marie - It's the longest wait of your life isn't it?!

Bored to death at work today. Sign of the dwindling economy I'm afraid!

Lou xx


----------



## Daisee08

Hiya everyone - sorry been AWOL for such a long time. 

Been very exhausted all the time and icky.... seems to have calmed a little now - so hopefully can get on and enjoy it all now.

Just a quick one from me - will def be back to catch up and see whats been happening. Got my 1st appt today with the midwife and then my scan straight afterward.... omg i'm kind looking forward to it but feelin a bit anxious also about all the questions - not sure how its going to go... back later!

take care all. sorry no personals.


----------



## spooks

evening all  

errrr, that's it for now just wanted to keep on the new thread  

Lovely to see Daisee and Snoopy again - was about to send out an SOS to you.
Bungeee - hope you're okay,
Lou - hope I didn;t offend you with the bottom comment   - it's just my   mind. 
love to everyone


----------



## going it alone

Lou - the girls' understanding is great it's just their language. They have quite a lot of words that they say, most of which can only be understood by us. They don't yet put together two words, such as mummy gone. Yet they can follow instructions with two parts. My work colleague has a daughter called Emily five days younger than the girls, Emily asked her mum, "why me not going to the party?" when they were talking about her brother being invited to a party from his preschool. So I guess that they are all different. My problem is that as I'm a teacher in a special school, working with children with speech and language delays and disorders, I know enough to make me panic/worry, but not enough to put my mind at rest. Fortunately, my health visitor's mum also works with me so when my HV comes to visit, she knows where I'm coming from and doesn't fob me off. I'd also asked the speech therapist at work, and she suggested a referral, simply to get them into the system. The system is so slow that it will be months before they get an appointment.


Here goes for a HUGE TMI section of this post        
Fortunately for me I have the bladder of an ox so rarely got up in the night. That was lucky as the bathroom in my old house was downstairs. Once I was in hospital, that was a different thing. Pre-eclampsia made me swell up through the day, the fluid seemed to drain through the night, and it only drains out one way! I think the boredom also made me drink more. Every three days I had to give a 24hour urine sample, as the name suggests, it means EVERY drop has to be stored in a big bottle. I almost filled two bottles once!! The nurses joked as I went to collect my second, telling me that they'd never had anybody who needed a third! A little tip to anyone going into hospital with pre-eclampsia - ask someone to bring in your own jug - it makes things much easier. The little things that they give you are a nightmare!! It comes in handy post birth too - pouring water over stitches as you wee reduces the stinging. And who says you lose all dignity!

Love to all 

Sam x


----------



## Mitchie

Hi Everyone !
Can i join you ? I feel a bit odd here as you all seem to know each other so well, but since discovering our long awaited BFP, i wanted to join a thread where i could ask bump/baby questions without upsetting my chums on other threads ( DE Newbies and Ceram threads). I love them all dearly, they have been an incredible source of support and advice, but it feels wrong to share details of our bfp when some are struggling with bfn's.( I will still keep in touch with them obviously  )
Its also good to be on a thread that understands the donor issue as well. 
Congrats Marielou on ur recent BFP !! I too felt a suprisingly strong feeling of disbelief/shock/?? when we got our bfp, which was unexpected because i mean its not as if it wasnt planned ! I guess when you've had so many dissapointments, or know thru experience how many others have failed, then maybe you build up a wall of self-preservation and dont prepare so much for positive news??
Also 'snap' to those who mentioned the tiredness and weeing in the night ! Am going thru that myself right now ! tho i have to say the tiredness has worn off over the last 10 days or so.
Also went off almost all food, except cereal, fruit and ham sandwiches, but that too is improving now !
Am 14 weeks 2moro, no bump yet, but looking forward to one !
Hope i can get to know you all a bit more !
Lol Mitchie xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## going it alone

Welcome Mitchie, and huge congratulations. Glad to hear that you're starting to fell better. And ask away where questions are concerned. we can't promise that they'll always be sensible answers though.
Sam x


----------



## Bronte

Marie - Good luck today hun.. I need a favour when you get time.. I have rather a saucy photo in my comments box and need to want to delete it but have no delete comment to do it myself... Could you take it off for me chick.. 

Welcome Mitchie - The weeing will settle down soon and your appetite will also improve lots over the next few weeks...

Daisee and Vick,  Hope your appts went well yesterday..       

Lou - Its nearly the weekend hun.. and you will be able to forget about work and enjoy yourself at the meet...

Spooks - Hope your feeling ok.. 

I havent heard from Helly so i will txt her today and give you an update... Still full of cold and hacking cough..

Love Bronte and Oscar xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LLM

Ha ha Bronte, had to go and look at your comments!! Very tasty indeed!!!

Mitchie - Welcome to our little gathering. I hope we can keep you sane over the next few months. I don't know where I'd be without these boards!!

Spooks - No offence taken regarding the   I shall have to stick my tummy out further next time and then see what you make of it! 

My next apointment is with the midwife next week and I can't wait. After all the fuss and attention (scans & appts) in the first trimester things seems to have gone really quiet and I can't wait to hopefully hear the heartbeats again! I rolled over in bed last night and thought I felt a kick but I could have been imagining it as I was half asleep!

Love to all
Lou x


----------



## Marielou

Bronte - Have removed the offending photo - after having a giggle   

Lou - Eeeeeek I hope it was a kick!  How exciting!  I was amazed when I was pregnant, if I lay on my side Ethan would gather his legs and feet up next to the mattress and kick and punch it    Amazing they can have an opinion as a foetus!  

Daiseee and Vick - Hope the appts went well   

I have my official test date tomorrow - have bought a tin of heros (for my heros   ) and some champagne for the Dr and the nurse.  Am going to do a digital test tomorrow, along with my wee sample! 

Marie xxx


----------



## spooks

Oooowwww! I'm too late to take a peek at the saucy pick of Bronte      
Hope your cold and cough eases up soon   

Marie - hope it all goes well at the clinic tomorrow. We never did an official test at the clinic but we went down the day after my BFP anyway under the guise of getting more cyclogest - really I just wanted to see them, it was lovely. Hope you have a good day  

Louloumac -     
I had a mw appointment and didn't know I'd get to hear the baby so it was an added bonus - we also heard lots of kicks too and I'm pretty sure I'm feeling them at night.
I've just looked at my bump in the mirror and mine starts from under my bust and is in line with my bum!
What on earth is going on with me    I also have blue veins all over it   and a dark line appearing from the belly button down (I have read about this and it is normal for some people but still.... it looks a bit freakish! ) BUT I'm NOT COMPLAINING!   

Going it alone - I will put a jug from home on my list as soon as I start one. 
You don't get told things like that in the Mothercare magazine!  

Mitchie - hello and welcome 
I agree - this thread is great and full of top tips - (see above  ) 
It can be difficult when you're pg and other FF's on your usual thread are still waiting and the dnor issue also makes our situations different. 
Congrats on your pregnancy.   

Daisee - hope it all went well today   
Vick   hope it went well for you too  

Love to all, spooks


----------



## Bronte

Spooks - It was a piccie of a mans bottom..  I havent got a line down my tummy.. I think it is called a linea *****.. I think it can appear earlier for some people than others... I have got very veiny boobs or rather melons as DP likes to refer to them.. 

Marie - Thank you for removing the piccie..  

Love Bronte xxx


----------



## going it alone

Hi - I never got the dark line, not that I could see anyway! As I'm in the mood to give out top tips - one from Lizi - if the hospital toilets have bidets, use them, that water takes away the sting too.

Marie - I was amazed how personalities shine through before they're born. Once I knew who was lying where and after they couldn't move around much more it became obvious who was kicking when. Libby was the one who got hiccups more often than Amelie and was a lot more laid back. Amelie was a VERY active baby and would kick away my hands whenever I rested them on my bump. Their personalities haven't changed. Libby is still laid back and Amelie has a right temper. Definite nature over nurture there.

Daisee and Vick - hope all went well today.

Love to all
Sam x


----------



## sam mn

mitchie welcome to the thread. your edd is my sons birthday  

hi to all

sam
xxx


----------



## spooks

OH I get it now Bronte!
I thought you'd put a racy picture of you on your profile somewhere and then regretted it 
      
I'm soooo stooooopid! 
Anymore top tips sam?


----------



## *ALF*

Evening all

Mitchie - welcome to the thread  

I managed a sneaky peak at Bronte's little pic this morning before Marie removed it (sorry Bronte, but put a message like that and we're going to go and have a look  )

I had a dark line, but mine didn't appear until the third trimester by which time I could only see the top half of it, from my belly button up.  Only realised it went from my belly button down after J was born, at which ponit I also realised it had got gobbled up by a stretch mark, so mow I have one stretch mark that is darker then all the others  

Useful tips - apparently moist toilet tissues are also alot kinder than toilet paper following a 'normal' birth - being as Jess came out the sunroof I never got to try that one out!

On the opinions/charactoristics of the unborn - Jess used to hate me using her bottom as a resting point and would be forever kicking my arm away.  Towards the end they say that you should be able to recognise your babies sleep/wake patterns - I said that Jess either never slept or was very active in her sleep cos she was always active - once she was born we realised that she does sleep, she just used to move alot  

Found last weekend very emotional, as Jess was six months on Saturday and it really hit me, my baby is rapidly turning into a little girl....

Right bed is calling.
Love to all
Dawn
xxx


----------



## Marielou

Mitchie - Sorry, I somehow missed you out last time   - newbies are always welcome, come and join in!

Another thing Ethan hated as an 'unborn' - he hated being scanned!  From a very early stage - say, 14 weeks, if I was listening in with the doppler we could hear him kicking it and it wasn't long before we could feel and see him kicking it away  - and at my 28 week growth scan he actually kicked the scanner off my tummy     Near the end he always had a foot sticking out at the top of my bump, even the midwives commented on it, and if I ever got worried about him, I'd just grab his foot and wiggle it, he'd normally at least move his foot away from me!    

Awwwww so looking forward to all that again!

Marie xxx


----------



## viviennef

Hi,

Marie - congratulations again, i'm so happy for you. Ooh, all this talk of babies is making me miss being pregnant!

Bronte - yay, a boy, love the name as well.

Dawn - if it makes you feel better, i think the 6 month to a year stage is one of the best stages as they really become little people and develop so much.

Spooks - I think it can be quite common to get a dark line from your belly button. I still love watching all the labour and birth progs and see loads of women with that.

Lou - roll on the midwife appointment, I used to wish I could go every week just to hear the heartbeat. Sounds like the kicks will be starting soon!

Mitchie - hello and welcome to the thread. I can understand it's awkward trying not to talk about being pregnant when others are really struggling. This thread is great for advice and chat.

Sam - hope all goes well with the girls referral. 

I'm in my sick bed at the mo. Got some sort of virus that's left me feeling exhausted all the time and could sleep for Britain. Boys are doing well. Jamie is at pre school nursery and his teacher has said that he's got a real gift for drawing so I was very proud. Daniel is still being a wee monkey and is into everything. He also wakes up around 5 or 5.30am every morning which is exhausting. I've tried putting him to bed later, cutting down his afternoon nap but nothing seems to work. Oh well, that's the joys of motherhood!

Viv


----------



## snoopygirl79

Hi all,

My appointment with the midwife went well yesterday but boy was that a lot of paperwork!!!!    I was booked in for my 12 week scan which is on 1st December so I really can't wait for that to come round!! But I guess it's just a matter of waiting as always!!!

Other than that, not much else to report other than still being completely exhausted!!!  

Love to everyone,

Vick 
XXXXX


----------



## Daisee08

Hey All

Marie - many many congratulations!!

My appt on tues went very well also - the clinic is lovely - actually its a birthing centre - so homely.
Like Vick, we went thru loads of paperwork and had some bloods taken and went for the scan.. its only tiny but wow! got another one booked in for 20 weeks in Jan.

I've been awaol for so long as i've either been totally exhausted or being sick.. It seems to have calmed a little but now its either sickness or indegestion. I cant seem to eat much which is annoying as i'm so hungry all the time. Any ideas please??


anyways hopefully will be on here more from now on - will take me a while to catch up with whats going on with everyone but i will get there soon. Is it me or do any of u feel wierd postin on the other thread? 

anyways back soon, take care all


----------



## LLM

Vick - Glad your appt went well, roll on the next couple of weeks!

Daisee - I know what you mean about posting on the other thread. I'm feeling a bit conscious of my bump pic and don't want to offend anyone but I've waited so flipping long for it I want to show it off! As for the food thing, my only advice would be little and often. Ginger is supposed to help with the sickness, so ginger snaps would be good for snacking on.

As for the line, I've got a very feint one from my belly button down but it's not too bad. I had a crisis yesterday morning when I thought I'd developed a stretch mark on my left boob but it had gone by the time I got home from work so it must have been a bed crease   

Love to all, HOME TIME YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Lou xx


----------



## spooks

Hello all   

Daisee    glad the scan went well. I suffered terribly from sickness and/or nausea but am pleased to say it seems to have gone now on the whole (I'm 18 weeks). I had to eat little and often and had what I fancied even if it wasn't healthy    Plain biscuits, jaffa cakes, toast, crisps etc just to have something in my stomach. Be careful though 'cos I also got thrush down below (which I was so worried about) presumably from all the rubbish I was eating. 
The good news is it should pass so hang on in there. 
UUuuugh the thought of the sickness now makes me feel ill - it's horrid I know. And ginger bicuits were a big no-no for me. Cereal bars were quite nice and a boiled fruit sweet made me feel better instantly.

TBH I've sort of stopped posting on the other thread and feel bad about that too. When I was going through/ waiting for tx  hearing about everyones' pg's and having the support of people that had been through it all really helped and I feel I should be more helpful to others now. In my defence I am sooooo tired that I can't really keep up with all my old threads      

Vick so glad your scan went well     - take it easy and sleep when you need to. Dec the 1st will soon be here.  

Viv -    hope you get better soon, those early morning starts sound shocking   . 
Keep all of Jamie's art work - you could be sitting on a fortune! 

Marie - has your news sunk in yet? 
I bet you were popular at the clinic with your gifts  

Dawn - I can't believe Jess is 6 months already. Where did the time go? 
I'm guessing I'm going to have a lot of stretch marks whatever I slather on me - my stomach feels so tight already but it'll be worth it I'm sure.

Love to everyone


----------



## Spaykay

Hiya - I'm recently pg with DEICSI! EDD 06/06/09 and 1 bubba in there. I'm currently posting anywhere I can that makes me feel pg   Hope I can keep up coz I'm pooped!

Kay xxx


----------



## spooks

Congratulations and welcome


----------



## Marielou

Hey Kay - hello and welcome!   Nice to see you over here too  - enjoy your scan today! 

Ok, I am feeling very .... wobbly.      I wish I could shake myself.  I just still don't feel pregnant - I have my moments of being stupidly happy and have ordered a mothercare catalogue to drool over baby things/prams etc   but then times like this where I dwell on the fact I have little to no symptoms and I worry about the baby.    I have no stretching/ligament pains ... is it too early for that?  I seem to have documented with Ethan I had ovary pains every day - but then, I'd had IVF and had very swollen ovaries!  This time, of course, I've had no drugs.    I get the occasional slight womb cramp, thats it.  
Plus, I have got a cold sore which I never get, and was very tired last night.  And as hungry as a horse.  But, as I say, no symptoms!   

My scan is 13 days away ... might as well be 13 years away!  Goes to show, haivng a previous pregnancy loss affects you even after a successful pregnancy.  Anyway, these babies had better be alright, I'm not ever having tx again!     

Marie xxx


----------



## LLM

Marie - I'm sure you'll be fine. Just find something to do each day to make the time pass more quickly. I didn't feel pg at all and had no symptoms other than tiredness and called my clinic at 10 weeks having a meltdown because I didn't feel pregnant. They gave me another scan and everything was fine. I can't wait to feel some movements so I am reminded that they are still in there and ok!!

Spooks - I thought we had the same EDD which makes you 17+1..............unless they have brought you forward a week?! 

Kay - Hello & welcome!

Lou xx


----------



## SarW

Awwww.....News of all these bumps is making me broody again!  

Enjoy them girls! You've waited so long...It's lovely when that bump actually starts to appear. I kind of missed mine once Alice was born.   

Dawn...6 months! Blimey that's gone quickly. Can't wait to meet Jessica on Saturday! Alice will be one in just over 2 weeks time. She's started to recognize quite a few words now, and loves pointing at everything. It's lovely now she's trying to communicate. You ask her where something is in her picture book, and she loves pointing it out, although she can get it quite wrong! ...She thinks pretty much any animal is a 'dog'  

Viv..Hope you feel better soon. You must be exhausted with those early starts! Alice usually wakes at about 5 AM, but goes back to sleep with a feed until just before 7. She's napping at the moment...I really hope she doesn't drop her morning nap too quickly!  

Kay & Mitchie...Welcome aboard! 

Marie.....I don't think I had many pains at all with Alice, other than a few period pains to begin with. I think sometimes we can over analyse our bodies.  I'm guessing each pregnancy probably feels very different anyway. 

Well, better go and make the most of my free time. 

Love
Sarah
X


----------



## viviennef

Hi Marie - just wanted to say I had hardly any symptoms with my pregnancies. In fact, with Jamie I thought I was having a phantom pregnancy as I had convinced myself I wanted to be pregnant so badly, my body was playing tricks on me! I didn't believe it till I got my scan. With Daniel, I had the odd bit of nausea but that went completely at 8 weeks and again, I convinced myself that something was wrong. I think the wait for the first scan is far worse than the 2ww. I'm 100% sure you will be fine.   

Viv


----------



## sam mn

marie i can understand your anxiety  . we wait so long for our precious littleones that it makes every step so hard. but im with viv im 100% sure you will be fine. i had no pg symptoms with nathan until 3rd tri and extreme tiredness. every pg is different as well. 13 days will be here before you know it and you will get to see bub/s.

hi to everyone else.

having a bit of a tough time at the mo trying to come to terms with our decsion not to try again. im very up and down. one minute im fine and so grateful that we have our gorgeous boy and the next i feel so angrey at the world for not beng able to have a sibling for nathan. particulaly when you hear about littleones like poor baby p. how can anyone hurt and abuse a littleone is beyond me. this has made me think about fostering ( always wanted to do it in the past) but dh isnt keen. sorry for waffle.

sam
xxxx


----------



## bungeee

Hey Ladies!!!

Firstly huge congrats to you Marie, I was soooo pleased to log in and see your fantastic news.  Please don't worry about lack of symptoms, I still don't feel pregnant!  I had 4 puking incidents but they were inbetween 7 and 9 weeks and other than that nothing!  I am sure all is well and it's only natural to worry!

Spooks - hello you, hope you are well and that little one is being good for mummy!  xxx

Loulou - wow what a beautiful bump, hope all goes well with the midwife and I hope the kicks come fast and furious soon!

Bronte - A boy!!! wow fab news hunni, hope you are both well!

Sam - so sorry you are struggling with your decision, it can't be easy, sending you hugs! 

Spaykay and Mitchie - congrats and welcome!

Snoopy and Daisee so glad all went well at your appointment, not long till your scans!!!

Tawny and Sar, hope those girlies are keeping you busy!

Going it alone - I'm sure your girlies are fine but your right to be better safde than sorry! x

Apologies for being awol for so long, I have had internet problems at home and have been crazy at work, we are in the middle of a restructure and I have had to keep my preganacy under wraps as I had to be interviewed for my own job, 10 people going down to 6.  Luckily I got the job and then spent days in torment about it and feeling guilty for the people who didn't get it knowing I'll be off on maternity at some point.  Eventually I fessed up and all is ok and since then my bump has started to bulge, I think my beauties knew mummy needed to keep them hidden just a little while longer.  I still don't feel preggers though and have mad moments of panic!  I have my midwife appointment next week and am desperate to hear the heartbeats to know they are still there (will the worry every stop . . . hmmm doubt it)  I have been feeling a lot of flutters and taps and am sure this is them moving but it's very slight and irratic so I'm never sure if it was real or not! Looking forward to them kicking for real.

Other than that all is well, Hopefully I can pop in more often but if not I'm not being rude just finding it hard to get on line!

Love and luck to you all!

xxx


----------



## Marielou

Thank you so much for all your love and support      - I honestly couldn't do this without you!  I feel much better now.  Went to toddlers this morning, and had a good long chat with my friend who has IVF twins and she made me feel better too.

Sam -    Give yourself time.  I think your feelings must be normal - I hope this doesn't offend but I was preparing myself for the same outcome and those were the feelings I went through too.  Don't feel bad or guilty for feeling this way    Baby P is so desperately sad, breaks my heart    Give DH time, he might come round to fostering. 

bungeee - Awwwww how sweet!  Really does sound like the babies moving - remind me, how far gone are you?  Glad to hear other people have moments of panic - and no, it never stops! 

Vivienne - I think thats what I'm doing - thinking its a phantom pregnancy - Mark is going mad with me for constantly needing reassurance, don't think he realises how hard this stage is for a woman! 

Sarw - I can't believe Alice is nearly 1!   How did that happen?! 

Marie xxx


----------



## bungeee

16 whole weeks today Marie  , you'll be here before you know it!


----------



## Spaykay

Thanks for your welcome girls...when does the tiredness go away? Eyes are drooping so off to bed now and only 8.30 here! (in Spain) BTW, got a heartbeat today! YIPPEE!

Marie - I'll panic and worry with you hun, 13 days is a loooooong wait, hope you don't go  

Mitchie - are you here? I haven't seen you! YOOHOO!

Kay xxx


----------



## SarW

Sam....   It must be so difficult to come to terms with your situation. I remember thinking when I was pregnant with Alice that I should make sure I hold on the every moment, just in case we're not able to conceive again. It's not fair that we should all have to think about these things. I know I'm not ttc no 2 yet, but it does worry me about the stress of it all. I really hope little Alice will take my mind off all that.  I find it very frustrating when friends talk about having number 3, when I know that there's certainly no chance of that one!  Not that I would really want 3 children, but it'd be nice to have the option. 
I do worry that we only have a finite amount of sperm, and limited income. It seems such ashame for Alice. All I think about is making sure that she enjoys the company of her cousins and close friends children. 
You and Dh take it easy. X

Kay...Sorry I can't help with the tiredness thing. I never really got tired at all until the 3rd trimester. I also never got sick until 12 weeks! ...My body must be very odd 

Bungee....Blimey...You're doing well to cope with all that!  

XX


----------



## Mitchie

YOOHOO Kay, I'm over here, look !
It's nice to have you on this new thread for me, like havin a friend with you when you start a new school ! Maybe we can help each other learn all the new names too !!!
Hello everyone and thanks for all the friendly welcomes, and kind words.
It is good to be able to talk about being pregnant without feeling guilty, or unkind (not that the other girls on the other thread amde me feel that way AT ALL, they are a marvellous bunch and if i can avoid upsetting them in any way i will )
Kay; yup tiredness, been there my lovely !! I went to bed at 5pm once !!!!!!!  But when i got to 12 weeks ish it began to ease, as did the nausea.
Glad some of you mentioned something about  stretching/ligament pains, cos i've been having some twinges past few days, so will put it down to that !!
I agree everyones pregnancy is SO different ! And i agree, now that my tiredness and nausea is wearing off, i worry about not feeling pregnant ! We just have too much to worry about ! At least we all know we are all behaving 'normally' really, and should relax and enjoy; easier said than done !
Anyway I am pooped, DH is away (for 3 weeks; he's in the RAF) and we're havin major alterations and extension on the house, which is involving a lot of workmen arriving early, lots of noise, dust and mess and chaos in the house, and ultimately clearing up by yours truly at the end of the day     
so apologies for lack of personals, dont know when i'll ever be back to normal !!!
Thanks again for the lovely welcome,
Love and luck to all,
Mitchie xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## going it alone

Hi all, 
Sorry for lack of personals. Just popped in to say hi. and welcome to Kay. I feel I should welcome Marie again (  ) If it helps, I had no symptoms at all, tiredness came at about 6 weeks but that was it for some time.
Love Sam x


----------



## Spaykay

I feel very early to be in here

Mitchie - hiya there hun, we can hold hands as we walk in through the school gate  

going it alone - thanks for the welcome

It will take me ages to learn what's going on coz my brain is fried!  

Kay xxx


----------



## going it alone

Spaykay said:


> It will take me ages to learn what's going on coz my brain is fried!
> 
> Kay xxx


Welcome to pregnancy
Sam x


----------



## Chelley

hi sorry I have been AWOL, I am still disorganised and am only posting now whilst feeding.  so it will be a quick one.

Congratulations Marie and Spaykay and Mitchie on your bfp's. I hope I haven't missed anyone.

You are all making me miss my bump very much, I know its so tiring and the sickness is really tough and you can't wait to meet your little ones but its also a lovely feeling to be carrying them inside you. Try to enjoy it in between all the worry. Of course once they arrive its even better, its the best thing you will ever experience and I am so excited for you all.

So keep updating us with all your news I love reading how you are getting on.

For the sickness I stuck to very bland foods like toast infact I was worried about how little I could eat and the lack of fresh fruit and veg but my mw assured me that the baby will take everything needed from me. And she is a lovely healthy baby so just eat whatever you can get down and little and often is the key.
ok feeding over going back to bed.
hugs to all
chelley


----------



## HellyS

Hi everyone,

Sorry I have been awol for a while.  I havent forgotten you all but havent had 5 minutes to myself for some time!  Emily is home now and is doing really well.  We had her at SCBU today to get her weight checked and she is now 5lb 4oz so is thriving!  I will hopefully be back soon with some personals but its just a flying visit to say I havent fallen off the face of the earth!

Love as always
Helly
xxx


----------



## Marielou

There have been a few losses on the waiting for first scan board and its brought home to me how fragile this  *can* be - and made me want this baby even more desperatley.  I have another 7 days until my MW appt and 9 days until my scan - and I can't wait!  
Am hoping that all my symptoms mean something good - of course, I worry when I get niggly cramps then worry when they go   - this 2ww is soooooo hard, and teres no chance of early cheating    

Helly - Lovely to get an update from you, glad to hear Emily is thriving!

Chelley - Hello again!

Spaykay - I am sooooo jealous of all your scans, how often do you get them weekly?

Sam - i feel like I need to be welcomed again!    Very strange to have my name on both lists, this still doesn't seem real!

Marie xxx


----------



## Spaykay

Marie - IVI do them at 5w, 6w and 7w and then that's it, so last one this Friday   Glad I've seen a h/b though as apparantley m/c drops to 5% when that is seen! I am worried a little, but this pg feels right. I had a natural pg 6 years ago that just never felt right and I mcd on day of 12 week scan...but it really never felt right at all, I dunno, women seem to have an intuition about these things (I hope!) It is so sad reading the news on the 1st scan thread, so much pain being felt at the moment   I hope the ladies manage to move on, I know that it would destroy me and DH.

Anyway....to cheer up a bit! I have 2/3 days off work as some kid has scarlatina...mmmmm....needed the rest....felt pants yesterday....feeling ok today, but still feel pg   although I don't believe it still  

Chelley - I keep telling myself to enjoy this! Can't wait for Christmaa, I'm 12w on the 23rd so will be able to tell everyone with delite!

HellyS - glad Emily is home and doing well, big hug from me  

Take care ladies and an extra   to us recently pg insane ones!

Kay xxx


----------



## SarW

Helly....It's wonderful to hear that Emily's thriving so well! Great to hear from you. 

Marie.... I hope the next 9 days pass as quickly as possible. I think sometimes the wait until your first scan seems longer than the 2 week wait. That's what it seemed like with Alice. Once I saw that little heartbeat I was so relieved. I saw her at 8 weeks and she looked like a tiny jelly baby   I still treasure that photo. 

Kay...Roll on the 23rd! What a great xmas this year will be. 

Mitchie...How's the mess?! I hope you're coping ok. 

Sam...How're those lovely little girls of yours? Are they excited by their birthday?! 

We're doing ok. We took ALice on her first trip to the zoo (Twycross) on Sunday...She was so cute! When she first saw a monkey, she looked at us with such a beaming smile. She thought they were amazing, and was so excited. Her reaction nearly made me cry...Isn't that so silly?! 
She started waving to the elephants too, although I'm sure she thought a patchwork one would appear from around the corner. DH reads her all the elmer books.  
She's into pointing at absolutely everything now....Mainly at everything she wants.  

Hi to Viv, Dawn, Lou, chelley, bungee, Sam Daisee, Vic, and anyone else I've missed.

Love
Sarah & Alice


----------



## SarW

PS Has anyone else had problems changing their profile pic?...Things seem to have changed, and I'm not sure how to do it now. Maybe I'm being a bit thick...
X


----------



## going it alone

Sar - Advice from Aweeze - upload it to a photo hosting site (I use photobucket) and then post the code provided on there into th URL box. 
The girls are great thanks. Amelie went to bed on Saturday night (after the obvious pain that she was in). Calpol did the trick. She slept soundly all night, woke up in the morning with a wet nappy and showed no pain when going to toilet on Sunday morning and none since.
I can't wait for Sunday. I keep on saying that I'm not buying them anything else - then I went on the mothercare website last night and bought them a bike each!
Helly - great to hear that Emily is thriving. Catch up if or when you can. We're all still thinking of you.

Love
Sam x


----------



## going it alone

oh bu**er. I tried to follow aweeze's advice and now I have no photo at all.
Sam x


----------



## LLM

Sam - You don't have your tickers either!

My trip to the midwife this morning was a bit of a waste of time to be honest. I get the impression that because I'm being seen at the hospital (Impact Clinic) then I'm taking up time at the surgery. I don't know how many times she said to me "Well your babies are going to monitored through scans at the hospital". I asked when I get to hear the heartbeats and she said it was too soon yet which is a load of ******** as I know some of you have bought/hired home dopplers and have been listening in since 12 weeks! Anyway, the good news is that my blood pressure has dropped quite alot, it's 119/68 today so a big difference from 133/83 that it was a few weeks ago. Not sure if that's just a blip but I'm at the Impact clinic next week so we'll see what it is there.

Was feeling a little disappointed at not hearing the heartbeats but have had a few flutters in the last hour which is lovely and so reassuring.

Sarah - Sounds like you had a lovely day at Twycross. It's my fave zoo! 

Helly - Sooooooo pleased you have Emily home with you and that she is thriving. Must be such a relief. Still keep wanting to type Aniken though!!

Marie - How are you holding up? How many hpt's have you done so far? I think I did 5 and have them all in my baby box!

Hi to everyone not mentioned, hope you're all well
Lou xx


----------



## Spaykay

Lou - what do they mean you can't hear the heartbeats   sounds like a load of rubbish to me and just a big fat excuse   So glad you've felt them fluttering in there, how wonderful that must feel!  

Kay xxx


----------



## eli..g

Have just managed to catch up with you all after a few awol weeks!!

I'm still here, have all been struck down by sickness bug these past few days!!  Not nice!

Hope to feel up to catching uo better sonn

Take care and love to you allxx
exx


----------



## going it alone

Eli - hope you're feeling better soon.

Lou - My midwife always made appointments for me but asked me to cancel them if they were within the same week as IMPACT. I think they sometimes feel that consultants are trying to do their job for them. As for not hearing the heart beats - BULL. Great news about the blood pressure too. As you said on Saturday, yours has always been on the high side or variable, pre-pregnancy, then it's less of a worry than a suddent rise.

It won't let me add a new ticker or photo     

Sam x


----------



## Spaykay

Sam - can't see why you can't add a ticker hun. Are you putting the URL in the box with your written bits of info that appear at the bottom of your page?

Kay xxx


----------



## SarW

Eli....Hope you're feeling better. How're you doing? Are you getting much sleep? 
How's everything going with the mother in law? I hope things are getting a bit better.  

Sam...Thanks for the advice. I'll have a go and see if I can get it to work. 

X


----------



## Marielou

Sam - I'm sure I'm going to ask a typical twin no-no quesiton here - your girls are gorgeous! Love the new photo ... um, are they identical?!  They look so alike! 
ps I take it you got the ticker/photo thing sorted 

Eli - Hope you're feeling better  

Lou - My lovely MW found Ethan's hb at 11 weeks    I think some MW's unfortunately are not very helpful    I have heard they are thinking of stopping listening to baby's HB's in the womb, apparently its not neccessary   - I am definately buying a doppler!


Marie xxx


----------



## Spaykay

Sam - they do look similar, but I bet they don't to you eh! I'm gonna guess non identical just to be contrary!   Sorry Marielou! I'm in a difficult mood   We have twins in reception and they are soooo not alike except their hair, but everyone thnks they're identical! Go on Sam, tell me I'm wrong and Marielou can stick her tongue out at me and say 'ner ner nee ner ner'  

Kay xxx


----------



## going it alone

Sorry Marie, Kay is right. They're not identical. Amelie, on the left, has blonde hair year round and hazel eyes, she's also taller and four pounds heavier. Libby is smaller, has blue eyes and her hair gets darker in the winter.
I'm glad that other people can see my ticker and photo now because for a while I celebrated getting it back, only to be told that other people couldn't see them! I touch Aweeze's advice and uploaded my photos to photobucket and then went from there. Like a ticker you get a URL link.
I'm off to bed. Have just finished wrapping birthday pressies. The bikes and other bits and bobs arrived today. They were an impulse buy so I didn't know if they'd be here for Sunday or if they'd have to have them for Christmas.

Love to all
Sam x


----------



## spooks

Hello all 

Sam - You've got two lucky girlies there - hope you all have a great day 

Spaykay  - how are you feeling? Hope all is well 

Marie - hope all is well with you and you're taking care of yourself 

Sarw  

Eli - hope you're feeling better now -there's some horrid things going around take care 

lou  I've found my ante-natal apppintments at the GPs a bit of a disappointment too - I'm not sure if they see you're under special care and are not as thorough - it's a shame really as they are the people that will be coming to see me at home when the baby's born.

I've just read on the pregnancy peer support thread that someone's mid-wife listened for heartbeats and only heard one (the lady is having twins) and the mw was not at all concerned but it has worried the lady - maybe this is why she didn't listen for yours -    I don't know it's just a thought - I suppose it could be quite tricky to hear them/ distinguish them both and perhaps she didn't want to cause you any needless anxiety.  
We did get to hear ours at 7 weeks but that was at the fertility clinic 

helly glad to here emily is doing well, hope you're looking after yourself too  

Chelley, Mitchie, Bungeee, Bronte, daisee, vic and everyone else I've undoubtedly missed - hope everyone is well, 
all seems well here with me , love spooks


----------



## Spaykay

Spooks - what a pretty post! When are you due?

Kay xxx


----------



## spooks

Kay 
I had some time on my hands so went all colourful  
My EDD has changed -    even though I said that was impossible - apparently they go on the size of the baby not your last af date. I'm sticking to the 24th though - don't know why     he/she'll come in their own time I'm sure.


----------



## Marielou

Sam-  Aaaaah I see now, was on my iphone when I asked if they were identical, now I'm on the PC the pic is bigger and while they def look alike, not identical!  Gorgeous girls  

I'm still feeling like time has stood still and my scan is ages away - 6 days to go now.  Have had no ligament/stretching pains since yesterday and am starting to feel uptight about it, though my gut instinct says all is ok. 

Marie xxx


----------



## Daisee08

Hey all - just a quick hello! hope everyone is well.

just wanted to say thanks for the advise, glad to say the sickness (fingers crossed) seems to be weening its way off, but the indigestion - OMG - all the bl**dy time!!! Apart from that i'm eating what ever i can just so i dont get that hunger feeling. feel a bit bright today - for once! 

my mw told me to come off the folic acid tablets, but just wanted to check that was right? the tablets i've been taking say that they can be take during pregnancy so i wasnt sure?? will ask my gp when i go for my 16 weeks appt! - not for a couple of weeks yet so thought i'd check with you guys.

anyway better dash.... lovely to hear from u Helly! gld ure both home and well.

catch up again soon - take care all


----------



## spooks

Hi daisee glad all is well, I think you are advised to take folic acid for the 1st 12 weeks of pg. I've been taking them for 4 and half years now so I still have one once or twice a week - not sure if you're supposed to though   
Glad you're feeling a bit better, from 17 weeks exactly I felt soooo much better and have a lot of energy at the moment - hoping it lasts - people have commented on my blooming and rosy glow   which is nice!
Take care, love spooks


----------



## Marielou

I kept taking my folic acid throughout pregnancy - I take Pregnacare and there are extra vitamins in there - you only need the folic acid for the first 12 weeks, but I wanted the benefit of the extra vits.   (as a veggie)

spooks - OMG 19 weeks?!!    Your pregnancy is going soooo fast!

Daiseee - How far gone are you?


Am 6 weeks tomorrow     

Marie xxx


----------



## going it alone

Daisee - Like Marie, I took mine throughout as they were multivits. I swapped between Asda and Pronatal.

Spooks - glad all is well with you. I had my date, my midwife's date and my consultant's date. The twins had their own date - six weeks before ours!

Marie - six days is better than six weeks! All will be fab. The fact that you've been getting ligament pain means good growth.

It's definitely an early night for me tonight, I'm shattered.

Love to all

Sam x


----------



## Camberwell Nell

Hi girls,

sorry got a bit busy at work and couldnt keep up with my fertillity friends x I am good. cant believe that I am over 29 weeks !! and the next on the list. Marie 4th Feb is my due date. gosh I feel a bit dizzy sticking out on my own up there.   and I am pg from donor egg with ICSI. who else is egg donor rather than sperm ? just wondered.

Marie 6 weeks   . I am still so happy for you darlin. only a few more days till your scan now hon and all sounds hunkydory. 

lou lou , yay feeling the moves !!!!! I think that is so much more reassuring than the heartbeat and still absolutely love it.

spooks. so glad you are blooming and rosy. x me too . or at least people have said so. someone said I looked really well the other day and was saying I looked really young and then only afterwards did she notice I was pg ! so that made me feel she wasnt just saying it to make me feel better for having a big  pg belly 

snoopy hope tiredness feels better soon. def less tired at 16 weeks for me.

daisee glad appt went well. folic acid wont do any harm but its already done its job in terms of lessening chance of spina bifida. so fine to stop taking.

sam. of course you are bound to be feelilng so up and down about everything and stories like baby p are so heartbreaking. maybe your dh just needs a bit more time. its still so early since your cycle love.

welcome to mitchie and kay. x try second trimester for posting too. its fast but lots of lovely girls over there. 

helly !!!!!! wow ankiken is growing well x guess what dh s fave new girls name is .......Emily. keep on trucking girl hope all going well with feeding etc

chelley. so many friends have told me how they miss being pg lately ! I am really enjoying my pregnancy and in no rush to meet baby yet. just love being here.

eli g hope you feel better soon

sam wow your twins are gorgeous. but do look very alike in the pic.

hiya bronte, dawn, sarah and everyone else x off to see my mum for a rare day off call.

group   

nell x


----------



## Daisee08

Hey all

thanks for the advice - i've been taking the sanatogen pregnancy vits so think i'm ok to keep taking them too! will see i guess. As for my dates - theres the other mystery - my first scan showed i was 7 weeks - and i thought thats not right.- well how could it be having counted the dates that the embies were put back in (26th Aug). thn the second scan showed i was 13 weeks when i midwife said i was 12 weeks. going by the dates of the scans i should be 14 weeks now but i'm so convinced that i'm not.... how do they work that out - by the size of the baby ? 

So its a bit of a dilema that one i dont really know what to go by!!    

anyways i feel quite well at the moment so going to make the most of it and get some stuff done round the house. havnt really done much for the past 3 months - DH been such a star! 

take care all - heres hoping i can do a full week at work! lol - i so want to go part time already!  

catch up soon


----------



## Marielou

I have just been going through my 'christmas cupboard' and OMG - have vastly overbought for Ethan.  Oops!    Looks like he's getting spoilt again!  Have done a lot of shopping in the sales this year so actually haven't spent as much as normal!  Have now just attempted to wrap up DH's pressies with Ethan around  - started out great, with Ethan 'writing' the tags, which is a very sweet touch, I must add - but ended up with him tearing paper and throwing bows everywhere! 

Have to admit we went out and bought a small pressie for the littlebigs - just a little teddy to put in their hospital cot.    We did this at the beginning of my pregnancy with Ethan too. 

Daiseee - yes, they work out the dates by the size of the baby crown to rump at the 12 week scan.  Ethan was put forward a day at his 12 week scan, didn't think there was much point arguing on that one!   

Nell - Woweee, nearly 30 weeks pg!  Once christmas is over it'll nearly be your time!  How long are you working for? 

Better go, Ethan's spotted I'm sitting down and has come over to ambush!

Marie xxx


----------



## HellyS

Hi everyone!

Sorry for being AWOL but you all know what its like (or will do shortly!) to have a little one to care for...  I dont think Ive brushed my hair for a week and keep forgetting to go to the loo, always seems to be something better to do  

Marie - You sound so happy, its absolutely lovely to hear    I admire you for getting Ethan helping with the wrapping - ounds like fun!  Not long until you get to see littlebig - bet you cant wait!!  Take care xx

Daisee - The hospital put me back when I had my scan but  they will arrive when they are ready Im sure    I took my vitamins all the way through too.  Hopeyou havent done too much around the house and wore yourself out mind!

Nell - WOW - your pregnancy is really flying over (although Im sure its not to you!)  Glad to hear you are feeling (and looking) well    Dont work too hard... by the way, your DH has very good taste in names...  

Sam - Hope you enjoyed your early night - I bet those little ones keep you on your toes!!  They are gorgeous and really do look alike.  They will be at a lovely age for Christmas this year - you will be having a great time  

Spooks - Glad to hear you are "blooming"  its nice when people comment on it isnt it?  I used to revel in it when people said I had a pregnany glow about me  - your pregnancy seems to be whizzing by too!

Bronte - How are you and chipstick doing?  Hope your poorliness has gone and you are feeling better honey  

Kay - Sorry a bit of a delayed welcome - but HELLO!!  Hope pregnancy is treating you well  

Sar - Ahh how lovely, Alice seems to have had a great time at the zoo.  You made me giggle about her expecting a patchwork elephant, and no you arent silly about nearly crying.  I nearly cried walking down the street with the pram the other day as I was just so happy!

Eli - Hope that sickness bug has gone and you are feeling better.  I hope the little one didnt catch it.  How is he doing?

Dawn - How are things with you and the beautiful Jessica?  I bet you are getting all geared up for Christmas, it's going to be a great one this year isnt it? 

Hi to everyone I havent mentioned personally  

Things are going well here.  We have our last visit to SCBU tomorrow to get Emily weighed.  She was 5lb 10oz on Friday so is certainly gaining well!  She is starting to get little chubby cheeks and we are so in lovel with her its unbelievable.  She has decided that she doesnt like sleeping at night and likes to have play/scream time then but settles very well during the day....any tips anyone  All graftefully received  

love as always 
Helly
xxx


----------



## eli..g

Glad you are all doing well Helly.... As to your question, finlay has so far (well proir to the bug at least) found his own routene and slept through from 9 weeks. I didn't really do anything to help this he just kind of got used to sleeping at night.  NOw he is desperate for his bath and bottle by 6pm and can't wait to get to bed!!  I'm not feeding him myself anymore as really struggled with that emotionally and physically,big time, but i do think the bottle has made a difference with the sleeping anyhow.
Hope you are still getting on well xxx


Time is flying by for all you pegg ladies... enjoy your bumps!

We are all feeling much better here now.... touch wood !!!!

Love to you all xx


----------



## going it alone

Nell - wow, 29 weeks, not long now. Enjoy it hun. 

Marie - I know what you mean with the Christmas cupboard. I'm sure that I'll need an extension by then. It was bad enough this morning with their birthday pressies. They had a great day though.

Helly - 5lb 10oz - well done Emily. As for the sleeping, I was told that going over 7lb is a milestone for being able to sleep for longer. I remember asking my health visitor about the night timeplay sessions. I suggested becoming nocturnal myself as a joke, she agreed it would be best, not seeing the joke.

Love to all

Sam xx


----------



## wolla

going it alone said:


> As for the sleeping, I was told that going over 7lb is a milestone for being able to sleep for longer.


Hmphh - Thomas is 27 lbs and still hasn't got the hang of it 

Sorry don't get much chance to post these days - and haven't had chance to catch up on posts for a while either. 
Sam - hope the girls had a fab birthday - wow, they look so grown up in the new photo - and very adorable.
Marie - I've hardly bought anything for Thomas for Xmas yet - in fact all I've got him so far is a kitchen, and a guitar. Must get organised and do some more shopping soon.

Hi to everyone else - great to see so many bumps on here. 
Love
Wolla
xx


----------



## Marielou

OMG how did we miss the twin's birthday?!  

  Happy 2nd Birthday, Elspeth and Amelie!  

Sam - Did you do anything special for their birthday? What pressies did they get?! OMG, 2 already!

Wolla - Wished we'd thought of getting Ethan a kitchen, typically, he's just starting playing with them at toddler group! 

Eli - Sleeping through my 9 weeks?!  I'm sorry, I can't be your friend anymore  

Helly - She is still so little so she will be a little confused about day/night. A nice way to start a gentle routine is to give her a bath/top and tail last thing, then change her into a new set of sleepuit and vest, then milk and put her in her moses basket - I kept Ethan downstairs with the lights dim for the first 10 weeks - couldn't cope with him upstairs away from me before that!

I have my first midwife appt tomorrow - am SO excited!!

Marie xxx


----------



## going it alone

Hi all

We didn't do a great deal, we had a family do which the girls loved, being spoilt rotten by all of those adults. I felt like a proper mum, I made the cake!! I was so excited I woke up at quarter to six on Saturday and Sunday. They had double buggies, bikes and helmets, a sand and water tray, dolls, hopscotch mats, Night garden puzzles and books from me. My mum and dad bought them hoovers, mega bloks, happy land church and post office, books and a golf set. They had a little tykes play house months in advance from my cousin and her family, and other bits and bobs from other family and friends. 

Marie - If you've got a Woolies/Big W near you, the kitchens are half price and fold away for easy storage. I'd already bought the girls one for Christmas before seeing them in there. Unfortunately theirs doesn't fold.

Love to all

Sam x


----------



## *ALF*

Sam - Belated   to Elsbeth and Amelie Sounds like they had lots of lovely pressies and were spoilt rotten (and rightly so )

Marie -


> Sleeping through my 9 weeks?! I'm sorry, I can't be your friend anymore


sounds like I'm off your friends list too  - Jess slept through from nine weeks too (actually, technically 'sleeping through' is going for six hours, so on that basis Jess slept through at 3 weeks) - ooops have I just been written off of everyones friends list   

Helly - (in a whispered voice) sorry can't help much on the night sleeping, as Jess knew night from day from day 1 - I assume you are doing all the basics, like keeping lights low, not stimulating too much etc. I think Sam is on to quite an important thing with the weight as I think smaller babies do tend to wake more often.

I'm trying very hard to be restrained over Xmas pressies for Jess - I've got her a couple of bigger things that I know noone else will get her, but the sensible part of me says to wait and see what she gets and fill in any gaps afterwards (being as she has no idea about christmas yet) - the new mum in me could spend a fortune getting her all sorts!!!!!!

Right off for a shower.

Love to all
Dawn
xxx


----------



## eli..g

My last post has been bugging me all day, i wrote it quickly and then last night thought that maybe i'd mase it sound too rosie(i.e sleeping through at 9 weeks) well it dosent read back too bad.  Yes, it was good while it lastedup to last weend and the bug but now i have to work on it again!!  Last night he woke at 1 and did not go back till near 4!!  Took 8oz milk in one go!!! I think his poor little tummy has forgotten to drink his milk in the day time.

Helly, she is doing well and putting on weight so thats wht matters!!

As for Christmas, i was kinda hoping santa may do all the work this year!!

HAppy birthday to your girls sam!!


----------



## *ALF*

Just been thinking about my post - Pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeease don't get me wrong and I hope it doesn't come over as bragging - Jess is a good sleeper and always has been BUT we have had our moments (inc projectile vomitting when left to go to sleep alone!), believe me and I'm sure we have lots more to come.  Anyway, hope it didn't come over wrongly.

Helly - Emily's weight gain is excellent  

Love to all
Dawn
xx


----------



## spooks

okay, okay;
eli and dawn you're both back on everyones Christmas card list


----------



## Bronte

Morning peeps,

I am back in the land of the living  after the worst virus i have ever had...

Dawn and Eli - I would love some tips on sleeping through... for the bubba not me 

Sam - Sorry i forgot the girls birthdays.. Looks like they were spoilt rotten form the list of gifts they received..

Helly - So glad Emily is doing so well and putting on weight.. I bet your hair just looks lovely 

Marie - Good luck with your midwife appt today.. Im sure everything is going well..  

Nell - You arent sticking out hunny..   Apart from out at the front  I think the two new girls are DE and not DS..

Spooks - Glad your ok hunny..

Lou - How are you chick..

Hello to the new ladies.. 

Right im off to work . Cant wait for xmas.. so desperate to get our xmas tree up .

Love Bronte xxx


----------



## wolla

going it alone said:


> Marie - If you've got a Woolies/Big W near you, the kitchens are half price and fold away for easy storage. I'd already bought the girls one for Christmas before seeing them in there. Unfortunately theirs doesn't fold.


That's the one I bought Thomas from the Woolies website. When it arrived I put it together and it's really flimsy - didn't look like it would last 5 mins - I took it back and got one from Argos that doesn't fold up, and looks a lot sturdier - and it was cheaper!!

Sam - sounds like the girls had a fab birthday - wow, all those pressies - bet they were very excited. Ha ha - know what you mean about feeling like a 'proper mum' when you bake your LO's birthday cake - I made Thomas a tractor cake - and was reluctant to cut into it cos Iwas so proud.

Eli & Dawn - blimey, don't apologise for having wonderful sleeping babies - mind you, Thomas was a fab sleeper from about 8 weeks, and slept throught the night (7-7) from 12 weeks. Then we hit 7/8 months and it all went horribly downhill. Now if we get 2 nights in a row it's cause for celebration.

Bronte - wow, can't believe you're halfway there already.

Marie - enjoy your mw appointment - very exciting.

Love to everyone else
Wolla
xxx


----------



## Marielou

Well, the midwife has been and left me my pregnancy pack and naturally I've been straight down to boots to get my bounty mum-to-be pack, just opened it and I can't remember it being this rubbish before?!    Or maybe it was and I forgot!    Anyway, was lovely to get it.  MW is really nice, but not so supportive of me wanting a homebirth - she actually said 'NO!' quite loudly like I'd just suggested freebirthing   Anyway, she has put me under consultant care due to the previous prem delivery, diabetes in the family and IVF pregnancy.    However, I am going to talk to the consultant about it as I really would like a HB if I go to term this time.  We shall see.

Eli & Dawn - I'm just jealous, thats all    Can Finlay and Jessica have a word with the littlebigs about sleeping through before the age of 2 please?!    I am actually lucky now, since he hit 2, he has been sleeping 7-7.  

Bronte - Glad to see you back - and at your half way point as well!  

Sorry going to have to go - Ethan can be playing happily and ignoring me, and the second I try to attempt any 'me' time, he decides this just isn't on and screams/cries, and generally demands my attention.  I wouldn't mind, as I love spending time with him, but Mark can do his own thing all day when he's home and Ethan lets him - I get one bum cheek on the chair and its the end of the world!    I'll take it as a compliment ... I think!

Marie xxx


----------



## *ALF*

Afternoon all

Marie - my midwife *told* me I didn't want a homebirth - luckily she was right, but that wasn't the point, if I had wanted one I think I would have had a battle.
Think you forgot about Bounty packs - I was sooooo excited to get my first one, until I opened it......

Bronte -   wahay half way through. Glad you're feeling better.

Wolla -


> Then we hit 7/8 months and it all went horribly downhill


 NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO don't say that, we are about to hit 7 months....................................

Got to go, lots to do whilst Jess cat naps (she may sleep at night, but she does half hour naps during the day to make up for it, never seem to get anything done - other than come on here of course )

Lots of love
Dawn
xxx


----------



## LLM

Marie - You are lucky having a MW come to your house. I seem to be constantly driving between the doctors surgery and the hospital! Oh, and well done for getting your Bounty pack, I have been 2 two different Boots on 2 different occasions and they have never had any in stock. Sounds like I'm not missing out on much!

Bronte - Well done for hitting the 20 week milestone, is your pregnancy flying by as quickly as mine?

I never wanted a homebirth but I did think a waterbirth might be nice until I found out that isn't an option for twins so it looks like I have the choice between an epidural and being strapped to two baby monitors or a c-section.......

My biggest worry is how my babies are going to sleep as I don't know how I will cope if I'm up all night. Just keeping everything crossed that I have a couple of angels that take after their mother in that department!

Lou xx


----------



## Marielou

Loulou - I got a Pampers nappy sample (newborn nappies - awwww! - hmmm just remembering what is generally in them ,.... maybe not so aww  ) and a travel pack of pampers wipes, a teeny tiny pot of sudocream which is actually fab for your changing bag, ummmmm - a sample of fairy tablets and fabric conditioner and a load of leaflets!  

I do very much want a waterbirth this time.  I was lucky with Ethan - 4 hour labour with G&A and nothing for the pushing stage and I just want to do things my way ... I was strapped to the bed due to prem labour and it actually wasn't that bad but I just wanted to be stood up, bending over and would like to be more active this time!  

Crikey, listen to me spouting off about birth and I'm only 6 weeks!   

Dawn - Sorry to say, our sleeping probs started at 10 months ....  

Marie xxx


----------



## Ju2006

Marie - sorry to hear that ur MW was not overly supportive regarding the home/water birth.  Do remember that you can change MW's if you find that you are fighting a brick wall with the one you have.  I was lucky that my MW was very very supportive from the start about a home water birth and I luckily got the birth I wanted.  Don't let them use the IVF pregnancy as an excuse not to have one, my MW knew from the start that Maisy was DIVF and it was never an issue.  TBH my MW and her assistant were actually fighting over who was going to attend my HWB.....sadly neither of them were on call at the time so they missed out.....next time maybe !

Bronte - over halfway hun, OMG !!! Suppose you'll be having ur next scan soon.  Baby will have changed sooooo much you will be shocked !

Hi to everyone else.

Ju


----------



## going it alone

Lou - don't worry. I think that twins help to settle each other when irt comes to sleeping. As soon as we sorted Amelie's lactose intolerance (around 15 weeks) they've slept through. They have blips but have always gone to bed awake, gurgled (and then sang) to each other and then they drift off. They're generally 7-7 but went through a 5.30 phase for a few weeks. I found that black out blinds stuck to the window frame helped them too. They have slept in complete darkness since they went into the nursery.

As for labour, I was strapped to the bed throughout but my epidural was so good that I never felt a single contraction. I just sat there all day chatting through them, waiting for them to do their job and I pushed for the last bit. The midwives would look at the machine and tell me what a great block I'd got because I couldn't feel a single thing. I didn't have much choice because the pre-eclampsia had affected mt platelet count and it had been dipping below the epidural level. At the time that I went into labour they tested my blood, it was high enough at that point for me to have an epi but they couldn't guarantee that it would stay that way for the rest of the day. That meant an early one but it was that or the threat of general anaesthetic later on if I'd needed a c-section.

I was very jealous of the others on my labour ward tour. We went round in a big group with me being the only twin mum. We saw the home from home rooms, and then it was pointed out that I wouldn't be able to use that. Then we did the same with the birthing pool, and then it was pointed out that I wouldn't be able to use that. And then we were taken into the more clinical delivery room - And guess what - That's where I was allowed!

Marie- My midwife was supposed to come to my house for my initial appointment, but wouldn't - lucky you. Like Lou, I seemed to be constantly driving between one and the other. Towards the end the hospital car park even became tricky. Once, I had to ask the car park attendant to get into my car and release the handbrake to let it roll back because someone had parked too close and I couldn't get in.

Wolla - well done you for making a Thomas cake. Mine was just round with one of those icing plaques. It's the first time I'd used this oven to bake something as sensitive as a sponge cake. I found out that my oven's not much cop. At least I had something to blame the cake on!

Bronte - wow, over half way. My second half went quicker than the first. I think it was more panic filled.

Anyway. sorry for a me post.

Love to all

Sam x


----------



## stephanie1

Hello

Marie, does your hospital do pool birth too? I guess the home birth choice may be a postcode lottery, there are loving it in herts.AS for your prem delivery, did you ever get an answer on why it happened?
I asked if this can happen again and my cons s=told me it was caused by an infection and that next time they would give me an antibiotic cream (if I was lucky to have a next time!).  Hope you get to do what you feel is right for you. Personally I am too scared to even consider home as if something happens I would like to have docs at hand.  

Bronte, I cannot believe how quick time goes!!

Bounty pack hey, I agree that most of it is not what one would expect. I am sure you still get excited by freebees anyway!!

James is growing and starting to take some steps on his own. We have had a bad month of november with flu, coughs, colds and teething and it keeps going. 
I myself have a consultant appointment in Brussells this Friday as allegedly the waiting list was of 12-16 weeks in the summer so we will see.
Need to get motivated to lose a stone!!!!!

hello to everyone here

Steph


----------



## Camberwell Nell

hi girls, 

having a quiet day...hopefully. 30 weeks today. it really is flying. 

Helly well done for your post and finding the time hon ! I want to see a pic of those chubby cheeks x 

marie. grrrrrr. change your midwives !!! seriously. there is no reason why you shouldnt plan a homebirth and if you are not being supported then change over, better to do it now and find people who are more on the same page as you. I know the bounty pack is total rubbish. I didnt even  get mine and I dont bother giving them out, just an excuse for advertising. 

lou lou, grrr again. I know that some docs/midwives can panic when it comes to twins but all of these things should be your choice and not a case of you cant have this and you must have this. I have looked after lots of women with twins who opted not to be continuously monitored in labour but to have careful intermittent monitoring instead, this meant that they could stay mobile and they went on to have normal births without epidurals. we also recently had twins in the pool without problems. basicallly hospitals want to stick everyone on a monitor as they are terrified of being sued but this makes it much less likely that you will have a normal birth. at the moment noone sues for unneccesary caesarean but I wonder will it change if someone does !  ask at the hospital if there is a midwife who would be confident supporting you to have an active and normal labour with twins, they might find you a gem who will support you to have the birth you want.  

ok ....I'm off my soapbox now...sorry dont know what came over me ! 

bronte I cant wait for christmas too. cant be bothered with cards, presents etc but just want to sit and look at christmas tree and lights and feel all dopey and full of christmas spirit x 

love to all

nell


----------



## LLM

Nell - Well done on getting to 30 weeks, that's a real   Thanks for taking the time to tell me about your twin birthing experiences, it really helps to have an insiders view. I will try my hardest to have a more relaxed birthing experience but at the end of the day I will listen to advice and do what's best for the babies.

Sam - Glad the girls had a lovely birthday, sounds like they were spoilt rotten (and they deserve it!). You birth story sounds great so fingers crossed for something similar. Oh, and thanks for the reassurance that twins offer comfort to each other and sleep well............I shall be banging on your door if you're wrong!!!

I really want to feel my babies move, I know it will happen in time but I can't wait. My next scan seems so far away.......2 weeks & 6 days.............

Love to all
Lou xx


----------



## SarW

Awww....Lou....It'll be so wonderful when you can feel those bundles move. Have you felt anything at all yet? 

Marie..... I think I had pretty much a load of rubbish in my bounty pack... Lots of leaflets and not much else.  
I really hope you're able to have what you want for your birth plan. Mine went completely wrong, and I'm still coming to terms with it. I ended up hooked to a monitor as Alice wasn't responding. The contractions were so close together and nothing was happening. Then they found some bleeding and I ended up in theatre under a GA having Alice with a c-section. In the end it turned out that they couldn't find out where the bleed came from. I'm just pleased that Alice arrived safe.
It all happened so fast, that now I really want to ask questions. Stupid things like 'Did Alice cry when she was born?' ...and wishing that I could've seen her naked when she was first born. Even DH didn't get to see anything. 
I think this is probably quite unusual, but I really want to make sure next time that I see baby first born....by whatever means. I'm now wondering what kind of birth I want next time round. 

Steph...Good luck Friday! When are you flying out? 
It's great news that James is now walking. I bet he's into everything now!  
Alice is only just pulling herself up on all our furniture. She saw a bee in one of her books today and went 'zzzzzz'. I thought it was so sweet.  

Dawn.....I remember the time of half an hour naps. That's all Alice would do for ages, but she's sleeping a lot longer these days. I actually get the time to get some jobs done. I really hope she keeps to 2 naps for a while. ...She always sleeps around 10Am, and 2PM.... Although that's a bit awkward if we're going out. How long will Jessica stay awake for?

Eli...I hope Santa does all your shopping for you! Thanks for your lovely PM. 

Helly....I hope the sleeping improves. I found that giving ALice a bath and having a routine helped loads. She used to have feeding frenzies from 5PM until 10PM, but then after around 12 weeks that stopped, and we could put her to bed a lot earlier. 
She has only just settled into a 7-7 pattern, and was waking up at 4AM for ages! How long this will last though, is a different matter! 

Sam.....Ooooo... It sounds like the girls had a fab birthday! Have the girls been playing with all their new toys? I bet they don't know what to play with first. 
You did well making a cake. Matt & I are attempting to make one for Alice for her party on Friday. I'm going to try and make her a butterfly shaped one, but if it goes all wrong then tesco's is just around the corner! It looks great in the book, but I doubt I can recreate a masterpiece  
    We've bought Alice a Trike for her birthday, and are hoping to get hold of an in the night garden tunnel and tent set for xmas if we can find one. It's so difficult knowing what to tell people when they ask what would she like. In someways it'd be nice to wait until all the summer stuff comes in the shops.

Bronte...You got your xmas tree up yet?!  

Wolla... Good luck with the rest of your shopping. I've still got tonnes to do. I think a lot may be on the internet this year! 

Hi to Spooks, Daisee, Nell & Ju, and anyone else I've missed.....X

Has anyone got any nice plans for the weekend?  Or are all you ladies with bumps trying to take some R & R?  

I had my weekend away last weekend ruined by food poisoning. Poor Matt had to leave Alice with the in laws while he came to pick me up in Bristol. It was the worst D & V I've had in ages! Sorry TMI... 
I'm hoping we'll all be well for all of Alice's birthday celebrations this weekend. She's on antibiotics for a chest infection, so all being well, she'll be ok by then. I'm crossing my fingers! 

Love to everyone!
Sarah & Alice

X


----------



## Marielou

Hello,

Well, we have a little baby and a beautiful heartbeat!  - I had a red bleed on tuesday evening, followed by lots of crying etc - thankfully it stopped but we were still frightened. Called the MW who was amazing, booked us an EPAU scan appt for yesterday morning and in we went - it took ages for the sonographer to find the baby, I was worrying but DH whispered to me 'I saw a baby with a heartbeat!' about 5 minutes before she found it!  - that man has sat in on too many scans!

Photo here: http://www.********.com/group.php?gid=46385994879#/photo.php?pid=1638414&id=637314487&ref=mf

Midwife truely was amazing, even texting me afterwards to ask how it went. Think I will stick with her and discuss my homebirth further when I'm 12+ weeks.

Marie xxx


----------



## *ALF*

Marie - wonderful news   sorry about the bleed, but good to hear it's cleared up.  Are you still going for your scan today. as I assume that's at the clinic?
I can't view your picture, do I have to request you as a friend first? (can you spot who's new to ********?!)
Your midwife sounds lovely.  Is she the same one you had with Ethan, I remember her being very caring then.

Back later with more personals.

Love to all
Dawn
xx


----------



## LLM

Great news Marie. The bleed must have been scary but I know you had lots of bleed with Ethan so maybe that's kust what your body does!

I'm 19 weeks today and officially considering the bambinos half baked! If they won't let me go past 38 weeks then this is true, can't believe how quickly each week is passing. Once Christmas and New Year is out of the way I will be officially panicking!!

DH is making a start on the nursery today. The whole room needs gutting so it's not going to be a quick job but it's going to be so rewarding when it's finished. I can't wait to start buying things but I need the room done first so I have somewhere to put them!

Lou xx


----------



## SarW

Marie...Wonderful news! I've tried viewing your picture. I'm on ********, but it still won't allow me to view it. Can't wait to see your little bubs ;-) X

Lou....Lots of work to do then! DH & I were painting the nursery a couple of weeks before ALice arrived. I must've been mad  

XX


----------



## Camberwell Nell

Marie !!!!  

what lovely newsx gave me nice goosebumps when dh whispered that he saw the baby and the heartbeat first. lovely x and so glad you've got a nice midwife, so many people seem to have a bad experience. lovely lovely hearbeat I bet you are on   hurray  

lou I hope you feel those moves soon ! I first felt them on holiday, so I recommend lots of lying around doing nothing   x 

good luck making the cake Sarah. hope you dont need tescos back up. have a lovely birthday party 

love nell


----------



## going it alone

Soz - just a quickie from me

Marie - sorry to hear you've had a bleed but great to hear that you saw a heart beat.

Lou - Here's some more twin sleeping reassurance. Last night Amelie woke up at 8pm crying loudly. She had been sick EVERYWHERE. I cleaned her up, gave her a bath (the bathroom is next to the nursery), which she screamed through and changed her. Whilst she was downstairs getting some TLC from Grandad I stripped her bed, cleaned the cot, and the floor between the two cots, changed her matress and remade her bed. I took her back upstairs, only for her to be sick again on the stairs and again in the bathroom. Two hours after her first waking, I put her back to sleep. Libby slept through it all!!! On a lighter note, I had a rough night but she woke up fine and bouncing with health and has had a great day.

Must go. I need to catch up on sleep

x


----------



## sam mn

oh sam poor amelie and poor you. hope she is fighting fit now. belated happy birthday to them both. i cant  believe they r 2.

marie fab news on the heart beat. sorry you had a scare.

im doing ok. probably cos ive got so much else going on, nathan is teeting badly, has a cold and awake most nights.   and dh had gone into hospital cos his cellulitis has got worse  .

hi to all, sorry for quickie.

sam
xxxx


----------



## LLM

Sam - Aaaaaarrrrgh, sounds like a nightmare, I am so [email protected] at dealing with sick! I can do bum stuff but I always want to come out in sympathy when it comes to sick, I guess I'll have to learn to get on with it!! Glad she's better today and hope you can get a good night sleep tonight to make up for last night. I've just had the college lady here discussing a student placement, will be 2 days a week from September to February so my twins will be about 5 months by the time she comes. I've said that I'm interested as no decisions have to be made until June and if I get to September and decide that I'm coping ok on my own (or go back to work early) then I can still change my mind. Yikes, it's all starting to feel very real now!

DH cleared the nursery yesterday (stripped out old built in wardrobes) and you wouldn't believe that amount to stuff that we've been storing in that room. DH being a bloke simply transferred everything from there to our room, the spare room and the landing so the whole upstairs is completely upneck. Guess I'm going to be spending all weekend sorting stuff and going to the charity shop!

Hope everyone has a nice weekend,
Lou xx


----------



## going it alone

Amelie's fine thanks. In fact she was bouncing fit yesterday morning - I wish I was. If it makes you feel any better my upstairs bedrooms were disgusting for months. On getting my BFP I decided to strip the wall paper in the little bedroom. Then found out I had a double bump so the nursery then had to be the middle bedroom. So I had all three bedrooms worth of stuff in my bedroom. Both rooms' walls were shocking and needed to be skimmed, new carpets etc. I thought that I'd leave the decorating until my mat leave, which I didn't really get. So as I went into hospital I had a room with plaster on the walls. My dad fitted my skirting boards and painted, then the carpets were fitted while I was in hospital. They bought the furniture for the nursery the morning that the twins came home. 
I forget how old the twins were before I moved all of the junk out of my room, which was on three sets of six foot high shelving units. I couldn't open my bedroom curtains for months. 

As for it beginning to feel real - I still look at the girls and think are they really mine. I was discussing this with my dad a while ago and he said sometimes he still goes all funny when I call him dad. (he is my dad by the way) I'd have thought that after 35 years of being a dad would have sunk in by now. 

Any way. I neeed to go and do some Christmas wrapping. We're doing the family pressie swap at the weekend at my cousin's son's Christening.

Love to all
Sam x


----------



## eli..g

Hi

Sam...... sounds like you had a tough night with amilie...glad she is better now!!  I still look at F all the time and cant believe his mine and that no one has come to say  'thats it times up and take hima away!  Those smiles eveymorning tell me that wont happen but very odd     

Sarw.. i'm with you on the still coming to terms with the em c sec thingy... only saw him once he was all wrapped up tightly in a blanket.. no skin to skin!  Rubbish i say!!  I would still have c sec again i think but elective so its done my way rather than emergency, i think if you really think that it may work out this way then its easier to accept... i dunno, maybe??  Think that it did not help with the lack of ability to brest feed either!!  BUt he's here safe and sound and loving his bottles, and i'm ok too so thats whats matters really.. we all ok!!
Hope alice has a lovely birthday.. where has that year gone?

Sammn... oh dear .. thats a nightmare about you hubby going into hospital... let me know if there is anything i can do to help?

Lou... i hate sick too.... and still cant get used to it.  Just done first dream feed after the bug, but i was terrified it would make him sick as thats what happened when the bug started..had to stay out of the bedroom while hubby did it.  And had a little panic attack on my own!  

F had his second lot of injections today... and did he scream!!  I've never heard him scream so loud.  I think the surgery must have beem glad when we left!!  Next lot are between christmas and new year... what a rubbish present from santa!  Have realised tonight that i will never be able to truely relax again... now i'm a mummy the worries never will stop!

marie... great to hear you have a heartbeat, but sorry to read you had bleeding.  glad to hear thats all cleared up.    

hi to eveyone else.. struggling to keep eyes open now... goodnoght
xx


----------



## bungeee

Hey Ladies

Marie - so glad all is ok and you saw a perfect little heartbeat . . .fab news!

Helly - so sorry, how on earth did I miss the birth of Emily, Congrats I'm so pleased for you - beautiful name as well!

Bronte - 20 weeks, well done hun!

Nell - 30 weeks even better!

Going it alone - hope the girls are well and you've caught up on your sleep!

Spooks, how are you?  you and Lou must be nearing 20 weeks now!!!!

Lou - how's that double bump comming on?  Cripey your much more organised than me, i haven't even considered doing anything to the nursery, i just thought they'd be in with me for 6 months and we could sort out the room then!  I have been told I can't have a water birth as well.  I am gonna ask my cons my appointment what the clinic protocol is as ideally i would want a natural birth although like you the babies health is most important so I'll do whatever necessary!  Can you feel them yet?

Eli - finley sounds adorable!!!

Love to all you other ladies!

All is good with me, I feel the babies tapping and prodding me all the time, I have had one or two proper thumps that I have felt on the outside and it's amazing, scan on the 18th of Dec can't wait!  We were gonna find out the sexes but have decided not too, gonna keep it a suprise!

love to you all!

x


----------



## stephanie1

Hello girls

sorry to be a bit short evertime but time seems to be tough to manage!!
Just been to Brussells t osee the consultant and it all went fine an got a date: March, all ok sso far and then the nurse tells me that she is checking with the lab to see if we can get the same donor. I was kind of feeling that it would be a nice to have!
I felt surprised when the consultant came back to talk to me to tell me that the donor's brother had a baby with PKU and now I have to talk to their genetics expert next week before deciding if we want to go with the same donor or another.
So we'll see!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Marie, good to see that t bub had a heartbeat.
Love to all

Steph


----------



## *ALF*

Just a quickie to say

       

HAPPY 1ST BIRTHDAY

ALICE 

      
​
(for tomorrow) hope mummy and daddy's butterfly cake is tasty and you get lots of lovely pressies and have a great time.

Lots of love
Dawn & Jessica
xxx


----------



## LLM

Happy Birthday Alice, hope you all have a lovely day!

Dawn - What a beautiful picture of Jessica, stunning blue eyes xx

Bungee - You have now confirmed my thoughts that I'm carrying to two laziest babies ever conceived. I'm very nearly 20 weeks and I still haven't felt anything significant, the odd bubble/popping but that's all. I shall give them until next week then they are going to be poked and prodded into action on a daily basis!!! I'm not planning to have the babies sleep with me, I want them to go into the nursery from day one, hence having to get it ready now. There is loads to do so I'm pleased we've made a start even if the rest of the house is upside down.

Steph - What's PKU?

Spent a couple of hours gardening yesterday and I'm paying for it today, the pain in my pelvic bone is back with a vengance. Going to have to rest up for the next couple of days (although still at work) as off to London on Thursday and will need all my strength for christmas shopping!

Love to all
Lou xx


----------



## going it alone

Lou -  PKU is Phenylketonuria, a genetic metabolic condition. newborns have the heel prick test very soon after birth as it is a condition which can be treated successfully. I was like that with the twins. My mum moved in with me for the first two weeks. She slept in the nursery and I had the girls. After she went home the girls went into the nursery and have slept there ever since. I did have the monitors with the movement sensor for my own peice of mind.

Sorry that's it for me. I'm off to bed. I think I've got Amelies bug.

Love to all 

Sam x


----------



## *ALF*

Stephanie - right, been racking my brains and going back several yeas to my uni days and reading a uni genetics book to find out about PKU. 
As you know it's a genentic condition, but is not sex related (not carried on the x or y chromosomes).  It is a recessive gene, which means you have to inherit one gene from each parent(two defective genes) in order to suffer from PKU.  You can however, carry it (have one defective and one normal gene) and not suffer.  For your donors brother to have a baby with PKU both the brother and his partner must have carried the gene.  If the donors brother carried the gene then at least one of his parents must also have carried the gene.  So, in terms of the donor, he obviously doesn't have PKU but may well be a carrier of the gene - if one of his parents was a carrier he has a 50% chance of carrying the gene, if both where carriers he has a 66% chance of carrying the gene.
So, in terms of using the donor again - assuming he is a carrier you could only have a child with PKU if you are also a carrier. However, if he is a carrier and you are not, then any child has a 50% chance of also being a carrier. If both you and he are carriers you have a 25% chance of having a baby with PKU and a 50% chance of having a baby carrying PKU and a 25% chance of the baby not carrying PKU.

I think a decision would be easier to make if you could find out if you are a carrier - I'm afraid I don't know if such a test exists.

Don't know if any of that helps and I hope it's all right.  I'm sure the geneticist will be able to explain it more easily.

PKU can be managed very effectively if caught early, which it would be as, as Sam says, it's tested for with the heel prick test at 5 days.

Ohh - now my brain hurts - off to lie down..............

Love 
Dawn
xx


----------



## going it alone

Tawny - well done you, I cheated and googled it to get the spelling right. Like you though, I did biology at uni so I should have known more! Brain was fried last night. Ended up being up all night with the tummy bug. Mum and dad had the girls for this morning so that I could catch up on sleep. Feeling like I have a hang over now, without the good night out. So it''s a shower and early night for me - work tomorrow.     
Love to all

Sam x


----------



## Marielou

Just dropping in for a quick hello - feeling very emotional and fragile right now, hormones I suppose! 

Dawn - Wow, you have the most gorgeous little girl.  I could kiss her and kiss her!    (and I bet she gets lots of kisses from you!) 

Baby Alice - Hope you had a fantastic birthday sweetheart  

Marie xxx


----------



## bungeee

Happy Birthday little Alice!!!! xxx

Lou - Looks like you have two chilled out bubba's there, mine are obviously going to be little terrors and so I may need the nursery sorted very very soon!!!!

Marie  , hope your feeling better soon!

Love to everyone else!

x


----------



## spooks

love to all   
Stephanie - sorry about the tricky decision you have to make - this just doesn't get any easier does it?
Marie - hope you're okay  
dawn - another lovely pic of Jessica  
Love to everyone and I hope all those with coughs, colds, bugs etc, feel better soon  

We have to have another scan by a consultant as the sonographer had a few  'issues' she wanted to get checked just to be on the safe side.   She said not to worry but I made the mistake of visiting Dr. Google and am now thinking all sorts!) 
However, even if we get the all clear I know something else will come along to make me completely paranoid. I just wish I could relax and enjoy it all a bit more - but that's not gonna happen. 

Take Care everyone, love spooks


----------



## SarW

Hi Everyone,

Thanks for all your Happy Birthday wishes! We've had a lovely birthday weekend for Alice. She's loved all the attention and fuss from family & friends. I sat and watched her baby video on the evening of her birthday. It's amazing how quickly you forget what they were like as a newborn.

Unfortunately Alice came out in spots the day after her birthday. She now has chicken pox! I couldn't believe the timing...We had 8 of her baby friends here for a party 3 days before the spots came out, so my have potentially spread it all over the place! 
If anyone's got any tips on how best to treat it then let me know? We've done calpol and Calamine lotion. To be honest she seems quite well, but she's now beginning to scratch. 

XXX


----------



## *ALF*

Evening all

Thanks for the comments about Jessica's picture


> (and I bet she gets lots of kisses from you!)


 - umm maybe just the one or two.........................................

Spooks - Dr Google - probably the best and worst invention at the same time. Sorry to hear you're having to have a re-scan and hope that it all proves okay. Please try not to worry - I know, easier said than done - they are probably just being over cautious. Do you have an appointment? Keep us up dated won't you    

Sam - hope you're feeling better now.

Well, today is my birthday. I haven't done anything special, but it has still been one of the best birthdays, for the simple reason that I have a card downstairs that says 'mum' on it  (in a happy way)

Lots of love
Dawn
xx


----------



## SarW

Happy Birthday Dawn!!


----------



## snoopygirl79

Hi all,

We had our 12 week scan on Monday and it was so lovely to see both babies bouncing around!! I felt quite tired just watching them!! We got some lovely scan pics which I've been showing off to everyone!!!

Sorry for the me post but very busy at work at the moment!!

Love to all,

Vick 
XXXXX


----------



## bungeee

Happy Birthday Tawny!!!!

Spooks - please try not to worry, although I'm sure like me you will worry yourself silly.  When is the next scan?  Try and remain positive think that this little one has done so well so far!  Sending you hugs and positive vibes xxx

Snoopy - it's amazing isn't it!!!!

x


----------



## going it alone

Happy birthday Dawn

Congrats on the great scan Vick

SarW - best tip is not to use calamine lotion but calamine cream instead. Lotion can dry out the surrounding skin and make it tight, and therefore more itchy, calamine cream moisturises as well so doesn't tighten. Keep her cool with basic clothes on, and the usual calpol or nurofen, whichever reduces her temp better. You're lucky that she's got it during the cold spell - August was not a happy month in our house. I found NHS direct very helpful.

Love to all
Sam x


----------



## Ju2006

SarW - saw ur post and remembered a post from another board so I have copied it over for you

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=164276.0

hope it helps with the scratching !


----------



## Camberwell Nell

hi all, 

have had really busy and stressful time at work, and really wanting to hibernate and have shed a few tired and stressed tears in the last week. also not done a thing about christmas yet. oh dear. but all is well with me and baba apart from tiredness, growing big and loads of wriggles and kicks. so I am smiling.   in my heart.  only 9 days till christmas holiday. 

bungeee oooh keeping a surprise like me ! I'm sure I'll be on again before the 18th but hope you have a lovely scan. I have one on the 29th to check position of placenta.

hi lou. how are those lazy babies?   and how did the christmas shopping go ?

sam . hope you are feeling better

marie. i'm with you on the fragile hormonal thing. sending you a  

sarah. boo to chicken pox. hope its not too bad a case. 

dawn  

how are you and emily doing helly ?

congrats on scan vick x 

hi everyoone else. spooks bronte daisee steph etc . my mum just called to tell me to get down to woolworths and pick up some bargains for 50% off. so might just do that. 

love nell


----------



## Marielou

Eeeek - very quick post - will BBL for personnals but in the middle of making dinner! 

I have a new niece!  Baby girl born at 2.02pm, weighing 7lb 5oz - born on her due date, less than 3 hours labour and no stitches!  I'm going to order a similar birth experiance!   

They think they're calling her Kayla.  Seen a photo and she is gorgeous - going to see her tomorrow!

Marie xxxx


----------



## going it alone

Congratulations Auntie Marie.
Sam x


----------



## Marielou

Had newborn cuddles yesterday - they're actually calling her Mia, with the middle anme Kayla.   

I had a scan on wednesday, was so worried so rang and asked my EPAU.  Baby had doubled in size and had a strong HB    Have my scan at the fertility clinic this wednesday which I am looking forward to. 

My bump has already popped out - must be a 2nd baby thing?! My sisters MW yesterday couldn't believe I am only 8 weeks and kept asking if I'd had a scan, was I sure it isn't twins etc    

Dawn - Hope you had a lovely birthday!

Marie xxxx


----------



## Mitchie

Wow, yup me too, can i order a birth like that too please ?
Cant believe ur bump is showing Marie, i'm 17+4 and have only the smallest swelling!! Want a big bump to show off !!
Sorry not been a good poster, but since the horde of builders /plumbers /sparky /plasterers/ kitchen fitters started on the inside, our house and my life is completely topsy-turvy. I dont know where to start, i want to prioritise with my pregnancy but have dust and mayhem, and xmas in the way ! Ho hum.
love and hugs to all,
Mitchie


----------



## Camberwell Nell

congrats on your new niece Mia Marie. x yes order a whole batch of those births please x well turns out I was coming down with something and have been coughing with temperature and aches. horrible. just hope I dont get called out as we dont have enough cover. and trying to clean my rather grubby house as have visitor arriving to stay, dh away also. boo. feeling a bit sorry for myself. so I know how you feel mitchie about wanting to prioritise yourself and the baby but everything getting in the way. hope others having a better sunday.  

love nell


----------



## spooks

Hello everyone    
hope you are all doing well. 

Sorry for lack of personals - feeling a bit distracted at the moment,
Bungeee and Dawn thanks for the     thoughts I will keep you posted about the next scan.    

Take care everyone, love spooks x


----------



## LLM

Spooks - When is your scan with the consultant? I hope everything is ok xxxxxx

Marie - Congrats on the new niece. You were huge very quickly with Ethan so it's no surprise that you are huge again with this one!! 

Nell - I hope you are feeling a little better today xx

Well we had a lovely time in London and Mamma Mia was fab. I was slightly worried that it might be a bit girlie for DH but he loved it and was dancing in the aisles at the end!! I have been paying the price of doing too much though. We walked a few miles on Thursday as the sun was out and it was lovely to stroll around, then dancing at the show on Thursday night and by the time we got a taxi back to the hotel I could hardly put one leg in front of the other, literally. I was in agony all night, every time I rolled over in bed I winced with the pain. It was so bad I resorted to taking some paracetamol. I'd had really bad ligament pains all last week which peaked in London and combined with all the walking my hips were playing up as well. I rested all day yesterday and today I'm just sitting at my desk so hoping with another few days relaxation they will recover. I guess I just have to know my limits and not push myself. The ligament pains are much better today so that's something. I can't wait for my scan next Tuesday and then when I see the consultant the following week I will mention the pains as I think I need to go and see the obstetric physio at the hospital.

I'm still not feeling any movements and that's worrying me but then my belly is growing at a rate of knots so that must mean they are growing inside!

I've updated my bump pic........................Spooks, ask DH if it still looks like a bum?!!!

Lou xx


----------



## Mitchie

Spooks; i want a big bump ! ITS SO LOVELY ! I'm 17+5 and only have a ickle swelling, and no kicks yet either   but i know things are happening cos i too have little twinges and pains which i guess are the ligament thingys xx


----------



## going it alone

Lou - I didn't feel any movement till around 22 weeks. I put it down to them kicking in at each other and not at me. Once they started they became very strong within a couple of days. My friends explained their early kicks as flutters, gradually building to real whoppers over a few weeks. The phsio at the royal was a great deal of help for me. Have you had your group physio session yet? That was good too, how to sit, stand up etc. and exercises to help before you get too big. Do they still tell you how big you are measuring in relation to a single pg? I remember hitting 40 weeks size at 26 weeks. I remember going down to London to see Dirty Dancing when I was 30 weeks. I took my hospital notes with me in case! My hips suffered more than anything, especially when I started to swell in the last week. I ended up on codeine when I was in the hospital.

Mitchie - I was so jealous of the little bump that my friend had, we were due a day apart.

Spooks -thinking of you. 

Love to all 

Sam x


----------



## LLM

Sam - I haven't heard any mention of group physio classes, I'll have to ask when I'm at my next Impact appointment. I haven't been measured at all and I have never heard the heartbeats since my NT scan at 12 weeks. Grrrrr, feels ages since I saw my bambinos. 

Actually managed to sleep really well last night and hardly woke when I rolled over so feeling much more refreshed today. I tried on a stretchy dress last night that I found in the back of my wardrobe to see if I could get away with wearing it to a christmas party this weekend and it looked ridiculous, I swear if you saw someone wearing it you'd think they were almost at full term. Jumped onto the computer and ordered a pair of nice black trousers and paid express delivery so hopefully they will be here by the weekend, now all I have to do is find a nice sparkly tent to wear over the top!!!

Lou xx


----------



## Marielou

Lou - When is your 20 week scan?  Must be soon    Good luck finding your sparkly tent 

spooks - When is your consultant appt?  Hope all is ok  

Mitchie - I bet you'll really start showing in the next few weeks   

I have my 8 week scan tomorrow, but I'm trying to rearrange for thursday as Ethan has a christmas party to go to tomorrow - I'm SO excited!

Marie xxxx


----------



## Spaykay

Good luck for the scan Marielou! ANd have a good party Ethan!

Kay xxx


----------



## LLM

My scan is next Tuesday 16th Dec and it can't come soon enough. It will be 10 weeks by then since I've seen them and that seems like ages to me. Us IVF girlies get very spoilt when it comes to scans and I'm pleased that mine should get more regular now. I think with twins it goes to every 4 weeks now and then every 2 weeks, bring 'em on!

Enjoy your scan Marie x

Lou x


----------



## going it alone

Lou - Ask at IMPACT about the physio and twins antenatal, the earlier the better for both. After the group physio you're given an open appointment at the physio so you ring them direct and you get an appointment really quickly. I had scans every four weeks up to 32 and then they were going to switch to 2 weeks. The girls came the more of my first fortnightly scan. Any more regularly than that and they haven't grown enough between scans. After around 28 weeks they become too squashed and aren't that clear. Still nice to have though. Mr N measured me every visit to IMPACT, it was facinating to be compared to a single sized pg.

Marie - Best of luck with the scan and the party.

Love to all

Sam x


----------



## LLM

I'm booked in for the twins antenatal in January but I will ask about the group physio at my next appointment. Another pain free night, slept like a log and feel grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrreat!!!

Spooks - How are you doing hun? When is the scan? Thinking about you lots x

Lou x


----------



## struthie

Marie - I'm stalking you,popped on to see how your scan went,will come back tomorrow,good luck my lovely  

Lou - glad to hear all is well with you too xxx


----------



## Marielou

Struthie - Hello stalker!     How are you doing, matey?!


I have rebooked the scan for tomorrow just before lunch - am so pleased we went to the christmas party as we had such a lovely time and Ethan got to meet Father Christmas (he was terrified  ) - am havig a night in with Mark tonight and then shopping in the morning to try to make the time go quicker!  

Lou - Best you're really looking forward to seeing the twins again! I bet you'll feel spoilt with scans after this! 

Kay - You have a scan coming up son, don't you? 

Marie xxxx


----------



## going it alone

Best of luck tomorrow hun. x


----------



## bungeee

Good luck today marie - look forward t hearing all about it!

Lou - 21 weeks eeekk how fast has that gone, your bump is beautiful and much more defined than mine!

Spooks - thinking of you hunni!xxx

Nell - hope your ok!

Love to everyone else!

x


----------



## Marielou

Hello,

Scan went well - baby is 19mm and measuirng spot on for 8.4 weeks and has a strong HB.    The clinic invited us to their christmas party next weekend so thats lovely.  We're having a private scan on the 23rd at 10.2 just to ease my mind for xmas! 

Marie xxxx


----------



## struthie

Great news Marie


----------



## Spaykay

Marielou - I just had a private 10w2d scan...amazzing! It swims and everything!

Kay xxx


----------



## LLM

Marie - Great news about the scan, sounds like this one is bedding in nicely!

Spaykay - It's amazing how much they change in a matter of weeks. You'll see so much more at the 12 weeks scan!

Anyone heard from Bronte or Spooks? I'm getting a little worried about them..........

I found my sparkly tent.....well it's a nice shimmery vest top from M&S which looks really nice with my new black trousers. I have no idea what I'm going to wear in another few weeks as most maternity tops fit perfectly now........Billy Smarts here I come!!

Lou x


----------



## spooks

Hi lou,
Thanks for thinking about me  
I'm reading the thread but not posting at the moment.
I will post after the scan, hopefully with good news   

You have a very neat bump there and it doesn't look at all like a bottom (anymore! )
love spooks


----------



## LLM

Glad you're ok and that my bump looks like a bump and not a bottom!! Looking forward to hearing some good news from you soon xxx


----------



## Marielou

I was wondering how Bronte is too - she's gone very quiet - hope you're ok Bronte!

Marie xxxx


----------



## *ALF*

Evening all

Just a quickie to say I've just text Bronte - she is okay, just very tired and been suffering with a cold.  Oscar is kicking though, so all is well.

Spooks -    hope all goes well with your scan

Love 
Dawn
xx


----------



## eli..g

marie... so please to hear your scan went well today... yeahh!!


----------



## ckbe

OMG -  !


----------



## spooks

I said it on the other thread, but here's another huge congratulations to you  
take Care  

thanks for     
Love to everyone , spooks


----------



## Marielou

Oh I had a little feeling ck - fantastic news!

Marie xxxx


----------



## *ALF*

Wonderful news CK - (please insert lots of jumping , smiley, pompom waving etc but everything crashes when I try to insert these so can't for now - will try again later)

Love to all
Dawn


----------



## bungeee

Fab news CK - I'm made up for you!!!!  xxxx

Marie - glad to hear all is good not long till the next scan!

Love to Spooks and Bronte!

Lou - is your scan Tues?

Tawny - loving the new pic . . . she looks adorable!

XXX


----------



## Camberwell Nell

aaah shucks, thanks for missing me bungee  

well it turned out I had the beginnings of proper flu, so have been in bed for more or less a week. but back in the land of the living now, and hurray on my christmas holiday x so v v happy about that.
bump feelling huge and stretched all the time whatever postion I am in, over 32 weeks now. gulp ! still havent been able to do any preparation for christmas as laid up in bed. but determined not to stress about it and just happy to be up and about x

congrats on your lovely scan marie.

lou lou good luck for your scan on Tuesday. 

spooks hope you are ok. you sound stressed honey  x 

bronte hope you are well.

tq great to hear things calming down a bit now. hope you have a peaceful christmas

ck congrats on your bfp. 

group   to everyone

big love 

nell


----------



## eli..g

Great pictures tq... the girls are just scrummy!!

ck... congratulations!

nell... glad you are feeling better again... enjoy your hols!!

just a quicky for now....
Love to you all


----------



## going it alone

CK - amazing news. 

MArie - glad the scan went well. 

TQ - the girls are just amazing. Hope Maisie is stronger still.

Lou - I was told that I was lucky that the Daniel Lambert museum was nearby school - and I thought she was a good friend too. Failing that Millets are always a good bet, some of their tents have sides flaps that open out, just in case. 

Love to all

Sam x


----------



## LLM

Sam - Ha ha ha!!! Do you think anyone knows about Daniel Lambert who doesn't live in Leicestershire?! 

CK - So chuffed for you, I replied on the other thread but         

Nell - So sorry you've been feeling proper poorly, I've got a cold which I'm trying to ignore and I really wouldn't want it to turn into full blown flu. I had that last year and it was awful. Keep yourself warm and eat lots of veggies!

Dawn - Thanks for checking on Bronte, hope she's feeling better soon.

TQ - Lovely pictures and amazing to see how much they've grown. I hope things are settling down now xx

Hello to everyone not mentioned!

Scan tomorrow morning and I'm praying everything is ok. I've had alot more flutters/squirming this weekend but still no kicks/thumps. I'm hoping I can relax a little after the scan. Will be a little while before I can post and let you know as DH and I are going christmas shopping straight after the scan. I will let you know asap!!

Lou x


----------



## HellyS

Hi everyone!

sorry, I havent vanished off the face of the earth - just being a mummy to one very noisy little baby!!  Emily is doing really well and the steroid injections I had for her lungs obviously worked very well indeed as she certainly knows how to use them!!  She sleeps quite well during the day (although that is starting to change now!) and loves being awake at night so I dont get on here quite as much as I used to.  I wouldnt change a single second though its such an amazing experience and i am totally in love with our girl (if not even a little obsessed   ) So anyway enough about us...

CK - CONGRATULATIONS!!!!  I have said on the other thread but I am so so happy for you and DH - you must be thrilled!

Marie - Glad that your scan showed all is well - you must be so excited!  Have you told Ethan yet?

Nell - Glad you are feeling better - dont worry about pressies for people they will understand - you have the best pressie in the world!

Dawn - Jessica's piccie is gorgeous - she is a very pretty little girl  

TQ - Your photos are lovely - sorry to hear Maisie has been poorly.  Hope all is well now  

Bronte - sorry you have been poorly but glad Oscar is keeping you occupied already!

Hi to everyone else - sorry have to dash little person stirring and will be wanting a feed - God I love saying that!!!

Take care everyone, although I dont get on here much to post I do read often and think about you all 

love as always
Helly
xxx


----------



## snoopygirl79

Hi all,

Just thought I'd check in. I now officially can't fit into any of my normal trousers so I had to drag DH shopping over the weekend to buy some maternity trousers!! I bought some in H&M but am having trouble with them today as they start to fall down when I walk too far!! I'm hoping it's cos they're a bit on the big size as I ended up buying 2 sizes bigger than what I normally am but thought that was better as I'm guessing my bump will only get bigger (plus probably some other parts of my body!!!!) so wanted to be prepared!!!

Good luck with your scan today Lou - I can't wait for my 20 week scan but got to wait until 23 Jan for mine. I've got my next appointment with the midwife on Christmas Eve - will she be able to check the heartbeats with a Doppler thing then? What happens at the 16 week appointment?

Hope everyone is doing ok 

Love to all,

Vick 
XXXXX


----------



## going it alone

Hi all,

Vick - I can't remember what happens at a 16wk appointment. I can't remember which weeks I saw my consultant and which weeks I saw my midwife. I had a bit of a moo of a midwife and luckily only saw her once. I also saw her job share and a locum at that surgery, before she got me kicked out of my surgery and I had to join a different one. She did me a favour in the long run. I do remember that once my bump began to grow, it did so at an alarming rate and I also bought some big normal clothes, before I fit into maternity. I wasn't in them for long but they did the job, they were handy for afterwards too. Despite the photos I have, and the comments that I make, I still think that I was in denial as to how big I got. Even today at work a friend commented on how big I got.

LouLou - How did the scan go? Well I hope.

Love to all

Sam x

Helly - great to hear that Emily is doing so well. Like you, they steroid injections def worked for my two too.


----------



## LLM

Well, I went for the scan yesterday and it was FANTASTIC!!!!!!!! Everything is hunky dory with the bambinos, they weigh 1lb each and all the measurements are spot on. Both are lying head down, one in the normal fetal position with its legs up towards my ribs and the other other is a complete gymnast with it legs stretched out over the top of its head. It's no wonder I've been having lots of pains down low when you think that there are two heads and a pair of feet all battling for space!!! DH and I are so chuffed and both feel we can relax a little more and enjoy the rest of this pregnancy. I have some fab pictures which I'll try and scan later and show you........

Helly - Glad you are enjoying motherhood, even if Emily seems to be a nocturnal baby!!

Snoopy - Don't get your hopes up for hearing the heartbeats, I heard mine once at the nuchal scan (12 weeks) but not since. Most of the other girls get to hear the heartbeats so maybe it's just my MW that's [email protected]!!

Love to all
Lou xx


----------



## Spaykay

Lou - how wonderful about your scan, clever bubba with legs over head! 

Snoopy - I think you should be able to hear the heartbeat, mine was clear at my 11 week scan with an outside scanner. The up the floo one always seems to work but they won't be using that. Hope all goes hunky dory! (I think I just nicked Lou's catchphrase!)

Kay xxx


----------



## millicent

Hi Ladies

Hope you don't mind me joining you, I got my bfp yesterday and still in utter shock although very happy. I have my first scan date on the 6th of Jan but I'm not sure if there is anything else I need to do, like inform my gp or does the clinic do that.... lol so much to learn 


Lou - great news about your scan, sounds like your going to end up with a quite a handful  

take care 
xxx


----------



## Spaykay

millicent - a huge congratulations to you and welcome to this thread...feels great doesn't it!

Kay xxx


----------



## LLM

Millicent and welcome. It's great being a part of this thread!! I made a GP appointment for after my first scan just to make sure there was something to tell him about!! This 3ww will feel twice as long as the 2ww but at least you have christmas to distract you. Will you tell everyone or are you going to try and keep it quiet?

Lou x


----------



## LLM

Scan piccies if anyone wants a peek.........

Two little heads - http://i370.photobucket.com/albums/oo148/louloumac/Scan215w002.jpg
The Boxer - http://i370.photobucket.com/albums/oo148/louloumac/Scan215w003.jpg
The Gymnast - http://i370.photobucket.com/albums/oo148/louloumac/Scan215w001.jpg

Lou xx


----------



## millicent

Lou - your scan pics are absolutely amazing  

We have only told my mum as she knew about the treatment so going to try and keep it a secret until we have had the 7 week scan at the earliest, I will be so please when we get to a see a heartbeat and the fall and the xray at the weekend. MY DH and mum are off for the next two weeks so they are going to help keep me company whilst I'm couch bound  

xx


----------



## Spaykay

Wow Lou...one of your babies has lovely long legs! A long jumper in the making!

Kay xxx


----------



## LLM

Spaykay said:


> Wow Lou...one of your babies has lovely long legs! A long jumper in the making!


...........takes after his/her mother as I'm 6ft!!!


----------



## going it alone

Lou - Amazing photos, I love the one with both heads.

Sam x


----------



## HellyS

Lou - Gorgeous piccies - I love the one with both heads showing - it looks like they are having a little cuddle - so cute  

Millicent - Welcome to the fold  

Marie - So sorry to hear your news - my thoughts are with you and your family  

love to you all
Helly
xxx


----------



## spooks

Hi everyone - sorry for the me post but just wanted to pop on quickly to tell you that all went well at the recall scan. Hugely relieved as the last couple of weeks have been rather difficult to say the least.
Love to everyone and I will catch up with personals in the next few days.

 to Marie  sorry to hear of your loss. 

spooks


----------



## *ALF*

Morning all

Spooks - excellent news that you've had the all clear  .  Now try and sit back, relax and enjoy christmas.

Marie - sorry to hear about your loss  

Lou - wonderful piccies. For what it's worth I have a feeling you have one of each in there - mind you I was convinced from the start that little Anakin was a boy !!!!!!!!

Millicent - welcome to the thread  

Lots to do before Jess wakes up...

Love to all
Dawn
xx


----------



## LLM

Spooks - That's fab news, I've been thinking of you. You can relax and enjoy christmas now!

Dawn - If it is one of each I'll be delighted but obviously I'm not really bothered as long as they arrive safely!

Lou x


----------



## timberguy

Hello everyone!

Although we are not new to FertilityFriends, we are new to this particular board.  My wife and I joined this community a few years back and hung out at the NOA boards.  To make a long story short, we are trying for a playmate for our little one.  I was diagnosed with NOA and we cycled at Cornell mtese (diagnosed with sertoli cell only) / ivf with donor backup.  Fresh cycle didn't work but we totally shocked with a BFP on frozen transfer the following month.  We are a great resource for mtese, ivf, icsi, etc.  Although, we are not quite experts in the various diui treatments.  We are currently trying for a playmate and have been unsuccessful for the first 3 attempts.  Wife has no knows issues and each of the 3 cycles were done with shot to induce ovulation.  Doctor now suggest clomid to better control wife's cycle; however, wife has monitored her cycles for years now and although she has a shorter cycle (24 days), it is quite regular.  I'd love to hear feedback from what other people are trying / experiencing.  Are we too soon for clomid?  What is the clomid actually doing for someone with a very normal cycle?  How is the clomid going to better control ovulation?  I though clomid was used for inducing ovulation and not for controlling / delaying ovulation.  On past 3 attempts we have had good follicles and great lining; but just a bunch of bfn's.  Doctor also explained that because wife's next natural attempt attempt would be over the holidays, clomid is a way to prolong the cycle with better control for our next attempt.  This boards thoughts would be greatly appreciated.  For all of you still trying, don't give up hope.  We truly understand your difficulties.

-Timberguy and Timberwife


----------



## going it alone

Hi and welcome to the boards. I can only answer a few qs. I had a medicated cycle, using clomid and it was used from my first cycle. So, I don't think there is too soon to try it as it is generally my clinic's policy to go straight onto a clomid cycle. I'm not sure why they do this though, maybe as it can increase the number of follicles produced (as well as regulating irregular cycles, which I know that your wife does not have). Which also means the possibility of more than one playmate! There's a few of us now that speak with experience on that front. Maybe with clomid the length of the two halves of her cycle may be more carefully regulated or monitored. Does she know on which day of her cycle she usually ovulates on? 

Spooks - great news.

Marie - so sorry to hear of your loss. Thinking of you hun.

Lou - I was so sure that I'd got at least one blue one that I didn't even ask the sex of Amelie when she arrived. Bad mum or what?!? 

Love to all

Sam x


----------



## spooks

Hello everyone - hope you're all doing well.  
Wanted to pop on to say 
 and WELCOME to Millicent - lovely to see you posting here 

Hope everyone is tip top and feeling festive. 
I am so relieved and happy to be pg - it feels better than winning the lottery (although I could do with winning then I really could compare it ) 
Thanks for everyones' good wishes during tricky times   the support and friendship on here is invaluable.

timberguy - hope your quest for a playmate for your little one is successful   I did try one natural IUI (unsuccessful) but the clinic weren't keen on doing it  even though I have no fertility issues myself and regular cycles etc. 
I had my BFP on the 2nd medicated IUI having suprecur and puregon injections. I think in most clinics in the UK it is standard to have medicated tx straight away as they can have more control over your body.
Basically I think the medication produces an extra (or lots more!) eggs which, straight away, increases your chances of conceiving. You also have a trigger shot which times ovulation precisely thereby giving you the best time frame for insemination to take place. 
I think if I'd had time on my side and a very healthy bank balance I would've tried natural IUI for a while before going onto medicated cycles as natural tx can and does work for many people. But you have to remember that even for couples with no fertility issues conceiving usually takes a year on average. 
I didn't experience any dreadful side effects with a medicated cycle - the thought of injecting myself with hormones was worse than actually doing it. You have to do what you both feel comfortable with. 
    good luck.

     
Incase I don't post again before Christmas I'd like to wish everyone a

HAPPY CHRISTMAS and wonderful 2009

lots of love, spooks


----------



## sam mn

timberguy i too dont have any known fertility probs like your dw and 2 have short cycles 24/25 days. i had 3 natural cycles and then 4th cycle with clomid. and now we have a gorgeous little boy. sadly clomid hasnt worked for no. 2 for us but i am 2yrs older! best of luck for your next cylce. hoping 2009 brings you your little play for your dd.

hi to everyone  else and a very merry christmas.

sam
xxxx


----------



## pippilongstockings

Timberguy - hello! I followed your story on the NOA thread but haven't been over there for a while.  Congratulations on your little one. We're also about to start trying for #2. With my little boy we had 1 natural cycle (which was successful but ended in mc) but then tried clomid as it slightly decreases the risk of miscarriage.  That cycle worked and we had our lovely little boy.  This time round we're going straight for a clomid cycle as it seems to work for us!  I only take a very low dose and don't need any monitoring or other interventions so don't really have a problem with it.  Anyway, back to your post!....  Clomid does lengthen my cycles and seems to delay ov by 2-3 days so might be useful for your DW?  It may increase the amount of follicles, increasing the chances of a BFP.  Finally, more follicles may mean more corpus luteums (the left overs from the follicle after ov) which produce progesterone which may prolong the luteal phase (time between ov and AF) giving implantation more time to occur.  Any questions let me know :0)

Sorry for the slightly rushed post, last day at work today and should be doing something else.....!

Happy Xmas everyone and hoping for lots of BFPs in the New Year!

pippi xx


----------



## bungeee

Hey Ladies

Just a quickie to wish you all a Merry Christmas!

Marie  

Lou - I can't see your pics cos work filters don't show them but they sound fab!

Spooks - So pleased hunni!

Millicent - Great to see you over here - well done!

Timberguy - Welcome!

Big hello's to everyone else!

All is good with me and my two, we had the scan and both little ones are perfect!  Unlike you Lou, mine are laying transvere, with one head on the right with feet to the left and just below one with their head on the left and feet to the right!  They were both beautiful and I really enjoy being preggers!  I hope that there are lots more BFP's jopining us soon!

x


----------



## Bronte

Just want to wish all the ladies, with bumps and babies a very Merry Christmas and  Happy New Year...

Love Bronte xxx


----------



## Marielou

Just wanted to wish you all a wonderful Christmas -
and hoping 2009 brings many more dreams coming true. xxxx 










Marie xxxx ​


----------



## *ALF*

Evening all

Just a quickie to wish everyone

 
    
A VERY MERRY
CHRISTMAS
AND A 
HAPPY NEW YEAR
     
​Lots of love
Dawn & Jessica


----------



## viviennef

Hi, just wanted to wish everyone a Merry Christmas! I'm so excited, we've built up all the boys toys and just can't wait to see their faces tomorrow!

Viv


----------



## going it alone

Hi all,

Hope you all had a wonderful Christmas and hope you have a great 2009.

Love from 

Sam x


----------



## Mitchie

Hi All,
  Just a quickie, just got back from xmas at Dhs sisters in Cornwall.
Hope you have all had a fab xmas and want to wish you all a very happy, positive and fullfilling 2009 !!
Lots of love,
mitchie xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## bungeee

Hey Ladies

Just wanted to pop in and say i hope you all had a good christmas and that you have wonderful/Sober New Years!

DH got a wonderful Christmas treat when he felt both babies move on Xmas day and then on Boxing day we got to see my belly actually move with each bump and thud, It's amazing and I feel so very blessed!

Love to you all!

x


----------



## Marielou

bungeee - Awwww what a wonderful christmas pressie for DH!  I LOVE watching bumps move with babies inside them, ooooh I can't wait! 

Hope everyone had a magical christmas and the mummy's/babies got spoilt!  What was your LO's favourite christmas pressie?  Ethan's main pressie was his Thomas Ultimate train track which I think daddy enjoys just a little bit too much as well    We've played with it lots, well worth the money! 

My fave pressie was a 'Best Mummy' necklace - DH had it made for me and its just gorgeous.  Very spoilt. 

Marie xxxx


----------



## Spaykay

Oh Bungee - how wonderful - they were saying "hi" to Santa!

Kay xxx


----------



## Camberwell Nell

hi there, 
hope everyone had a lovely christmas sounds like lots of tidings of comfort and joy around. bungee how lovely for dh to see and feel the babies on christmas what a fab pressie. and lots of wonderful scan news. lou. spooks 
congrats on your bfp millicent.
helly so glad all going so well with the beautiful emily. dh still has emily as top name. so could be two emily's in a row ! since I'm next in line.
all good with me, had a scan today as placenta was a bit low at 22 weeks. all fine today placenta well out of the way and baby head down. they told me the baby is 6lbs5ozs but I'm a bit sceptical as everybody keeps telling me how tiny I am, and sil due on same day is a lot bigger. and there was plenty of fluid too. anyhow not really worried either way. xxx hi to everyone   sorry not more personals. 

love nell


----------



## millicent

Hi Ladies

Hope you all had a great xmas

I have one week to go until my 7 week scan, really nervous as not sure what to expect but praying that everything goes well, I have really sore boobs and feel sick throughout most of the day which is hopefully a very good sign   (never thought I wold be happy feeling sick)

Bungee - what a great xmas treat for you both

Spooks so glad your scan went well and everything is good with your bump  

Hi to everyone else

Hope you all have a good new year xxx


----------



## eli..g

Hi there 


I Just wanted to wish all you lovely ladies and your gents a Happy New Year, hope you can enjoy yourselves tonight and look forward to 2009, I hope that it will be full of babies for you all xx


----------



## SarW

Wishing you all a very happy new Year and hoping everyone's dreams come true for 2009! 

Love
Sarah & Alice

XX


----------



## Daisee08

Hey all

just popping on to say Happy New Year to all and may all ure dreams and wishes come true! 

Here's to a great 2009!


----------



## Marielou

How is everyone?  Recovering from christmas/new year, I hope!  

I have my 12 week scan on monday, am looking forward to it.  I have a doppler at home and have been hearing baby's heartbeat since 11 weeks exactly - this baby doesn't seem to hate the doppler as much as Ethan   and doesn't kick it away or swim off angrily (well I can't hear any kicks, I'm not feeling them as yet - but we could hear Ethan kicking the doppler from 11 weeks!)  Sounds like a train, just like Ethan did   

millicent - Bet you are really excited/impatient for tuesday.  Enjoy it - are you thinking 1 or 2 babies?!

Nell - Sounds like all is going well - do you know the sex?  

Marie xxxx


----------



## Bronte

Evening ladies,

Marie - You look like i did at 12 weeks..  I couldnt believe that i would have such a bump but i did.

Spooks - Glad everything is going well and bubs is looking great.. 

Millicent - Hope the scan goes well     

Bungee - Lovely for DH to be able to feel the babies kicking.. My DP gets really excited. 

Hello to Dawn and Sarah, Hope your two little ones are doing ok.. 

Lou - Hope all is well with your two munchkins.. 

Nell - Glad your placenta has moved and babys head is down... You must be so excited.. 

All is well with our little chap.. He is kicking me loads especially at night when i want to sleep..  I am still tired and trying to sort the house out for April. Bump is large and DP says i look like a creme egg on legs .

Right off to make dinner im starving as usual..

Bronte xxx


----------



## Ju2006

Marie can I just say WOW what a fab bump for just 12weeks !!!!

Hope all you lovely ladies had a fab xmas and new year !


----------



## *ALF*

Evening all

Marie - are you sure there's only one in there? Hope scan goes well on Monday.

Bronte - sorry to hear you're still tired, take it easy sorting the house out.  

Nell - great to hear the placenta is out of the way and bubs is heading in the right direction.  That weight sounds about what they said Jess was at that stage.

Hope you all had a wonderful Christmas (ours was great but manic - we've promised ourselves this year (2009) we'll stay at home and just be the three of us).  Hope everyones dreams come true this year  

Love to all
Dawn
xx


----------



## going it alone

Marie - I don't think I was that big at twelve weeks - well not due to the bubs anyway!

Nell - glad all is well for you.

Will catch up on personals soon.

Sam x


----------



## timberguy

Hi ladies!

Thanks for the responses about using Clomid.  Well, I guess in the fertility world strange things happen.  Wife was on BC for 7 days to extend cycle through the holidays and was going to move over to Clomid for 5 days until appointment and hopefully 3rd IUI.  AF showed up on day 2 of Clomid which was the weekend, doctor unavailable.  I'm assuming this is odd as we expected another shot at it this month.  Has anyone ever experienced this?  Wondering if this is bad luck or...  Again, wife has always been regular.  I was under the assumption Clomid was being used to 'better' predict ovulation.  Hmmm....

-Timberguy


----------



## LLM

Happy New Year everyone, what a wonderful year this will be for us all!!

Bungee - Lovely that your DH got to feel the babies on christmas day, my DH got to feel ours for the first time when we went to bed on New Years Eve/Day and it was a really magical moment. I'm feeling them loads now and it's so reassuring.

Marie - You are huge!!! Have you put much weight on? I weighed myself this morning and I've now gained exactly 1 stone which for nearly 25 weeks with twins I reckon is a flipping miracle. Knowing my luck I'll gain 3 stone in the last 3 months and end up with horrendous stretch marks!

Timberguy - I'm not sure if the US have a different protocol for using clomid as over here we wait for AF and then start clomid on day 2 through to day 6 (or every other day if you over respond like myself!). I hope they can get things sorted for you both soon.

Well back to work and it's really weird to know it's only for 12 weeks at the most. Got to train my Dad to do my job whilst I'm off............this should prove interesting...........seems like a role reversal of him helping me with my homework when I was at school!!!

Hugs to all
Lou xx


----------



## Spaykay

Marie -  at bump! WOW!

HAPPY NEW YEAR everyone!

Kay xxx


----------



## spooks

Hi all,  

Timber guy- can't help sorry as I never did clomid - hope you get to cycle soon though  

louloumac - glad all is well. Hope you're not being too hard on your dad   
I've gained about a stone and a half   but it is all belly - from behind I don't look pg at all. I'm quite petite - *was* quite petite! I've been slathering on bio oil twice a day as i found the palmers cream quite cold and wet! I read a mum's guide leaflet thingy the other day (it was rubbish) and it said 'by week 20 you should think about purchasing some maternity clothes'!!!!!! I was in them at 12 weeks and have just had to buy some bigger ones!!!! 
I wasn't quite as big as Marie at 12 weeks though!!! That's some bump you've got going on there    There's not much chance of you keeping your pg under wraps   Glad all was well at the scan.

Tawny - you've done it again - an even more scrumptious photo of your little lady than the last one - how is this possible?    She's so lovely.

Bronte - our own little cream egg on legs     . I'm more of a Mr. Greedy shape myself 
Glad is all is well  

Daisee, nell, bungeeeeee, spaykay, sam, ju, sarw, eli, millicent, mitchie, viv, pippi, sam mn and everyone else on the lower pages whose names I can't see, 
much love to all, 
spooks


----------



## Marielou

thanks for all the bump comments.  A friend said to me at 9 weeks 'well, theres no keeping that quiet til 12 weeks, is there?!'    

Had my 12 week scan today - all was wonderful, baby with long legs like his/her brother - we even saw TOES it was amazing.  I can't believe how lucky we have been to be here a 2nd time.  When i started up the 'anyone else using a donor?' thread all those years ago, I never dreamed I'd have 1 baby, let alone 2.  Gawd, I'm getting all emotional! 
Dates have been put forward 3 days, so am due 16th July now.   

Lou - I haven't weighed myself, I figure ignorance is bliss   I have a consultant appt on friday so I am sure they will break the news to me then   

spooks - Yeah right, 20 weeks!  Some women do get away with it - I'm not one of them though!

Timberguy  Sorry I can't help as I don't know clomid much either ... if you don't get any good replies here, the 'anyone else using donor sperm' thread might be more useful!  

Marie xxxx


----------



## eli..g

Hi girls and timberguy


Timberguy... i dont really understand your post, but here and with me clomid was used to increase the total folicles, and I usually got 2 or 3 with it.  Its also used to help some ladies to ovulate, who dont do otherwise.  But i am unsur of its use to regulate a cycle?  

Fab picture marie


----------



## Spaykay

Spooks - I already have materninty clothes with very little bump, they're just soooooo comfy! And my other trousers get tight during the day.

Timberguy - When I took clomid, it was to ensure ovulation and then they would scan to say when I was ovulating.

Kay xxx


----------



## millicent

Hello everyone

I had my first ever scan today   and we have one strong healthy heartbeat, still can't believe that its really happening but we have a picture as proof....lol I can't wait until my bump starts growing at the moment it's my boobs that seem to have had a growth spurt  

Marie - your scan pic is great also   to the size of your bump

love to everyone else  

xxx


----------



## Spaykay

Milicent - great news hun!!!

Kay xxx


----------



## Marielou

I noticed we have another early Emily - well done camberwell Nell! http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=171072.new;boardseen#new

Funnily enough I looked at her ticker yesterday and thought 'I bet she has that baby early' - spooky, no?!

Bronte - you're top of the list! (bet Loulou or spooks will go first though  )


----------



## LLM

Congratulations Nell & DH, that seemed to happen quickly! Looking forward to hearing all about it when you get a minute (about 18 years time then!)

Millicent - So pleased all was well at your scan, it's amazing isn't it?!

I'm back at MW at lunchtime to get my BP checked again as it was a bit on the high side on Monday. Going to get myself to the surgery early so I can relax before going through to see her. I'm sure I suffer from white coat syndrome at the hossie!

Spooks - Glad everything ok with you. WHat utter nonsense about not needing maternity wear until 20 weeks. Everyone is different and my bump is huge now. I met a friend last week who is 32 weeks with one baby and she has a perfect tiny bump and I'm twice the size of her already!!

Lou xx


----------



## spooks

congrats to nell and Dh on the arrival of Emily (must be something in the name!!! )

Marie - no more predicting arrival times please I'm more than happy for Bronte to be next!  
Lou, hope all went well and the BP is okay. I know what you mean about white coat syndrome - I'm usually in such a flap cos I'm late or had to park miles away from the mat. entrance. 
Are you planning to call one of your LO's Emily If so then you'll be next  so you may want to reconsider. 

Millicent - so pleased your scan went well  

Spaykay - I don't think I'll ever go back to little knickers - much to Dh's annoyance! My knicks come up as high as my bra almost!!!   

Love and hugs to everyone - spooks


----------



## spooks

me again! I've just read Nell's birth story in her last post on the 3rd Trimester Board and think I'd like one like that please! May even consider the name emily if that helps


----------



## Spaykay

Spooks - what a pretty post! I'm thiknking of getting maternity knickers to smooth out my lumpy bits (the non baby bits!) My DH thinks big pants are sexy  

Kay xxx


----------



## bungeee

Fab news, well done Nell!

Love and hugs to all you other ladies!

x


----------



## going it alone

Lou - if it helps, I measured 40 weeks at 26 weeks, and THEN they have a growth spurt! 

Millicent - Congrats on the scan, it's truly magical isn't it.

Just a quickie from me - I had to order some big girls beds yesterday. I was hoping to last in cots for longer but Amelie climbed into Libby's cot yesterday, and then climbed back again, head first. So can't risk it any more. Unfortunately my cots don't have the slide down side. Beds should arrive on Monday. I am dreading those first few nights as they are such mischiefs at the moment and love nothing more then to bounce in their cots and climb all over each other.

Love to all
Sam x


----------



## Camberwell Nell

hi girls its an ecstatically happy nell here .   have to keep dashing into other room to check out this gorgeous baby girl that apparently is mine to keep. shes with her daddy btw ooh just making little sounds. omg girls I am in shock. how spooky is that marie that you thought I would go early  and indeed I had already had her. I was convinced I was having a boy and would go over dates !!!!! could not believe it when my waters broke at 35 plus 2. and she born at 35 plus 4 wasnt due to start maternity leave till today. birth was all over the place. but absolutely wonderful (see posts on 3rd tri)  all normal, no pain relief or stitches, and caught by her daddy !!! thank god her weight is fine at 6lbs 1 oz and we made the decision to come home with her rather than stay in. and she has been a dream. have my breath held cant believe all so perfect. xxx helly keep thinking of you cos I nicked your name !!!!! hope its ok ! ooh there's loads of stuff I want to share especially with you donor buddies. anyone else egg donor ? but cant concentrate now. anyway can here her making little noises. back in a while. any more emily's soon. he he xxx


----------



## Marielou

Awwwww Nell, lovely to hear from you - Ethan too was a 35 weeker and I almost felt he was earlier than he was, I was so convinced I'd be 1-2 weeks overdue, so he really came 6-7 weeks sooner than i expected   She sounds a good weight and you sound besotted!  Gorgeous.
Very jealous  of your no stitches    Share all you want with us, we want to hear it all!


I reach the 2nd tri today - eeeek!

Marie xxxx


----------



## LLM

Nell - How wonderful, I'm delighted for you and she sounds like a dream baby. 

Spooks - No plans to have an Emily, would be too much of a mouthful with our overlong surname. 

Marie - Well done for hitting 13 weeks, it's flying by!

I saw a different MW yesterday and she was fab. She measured me (but forgot to tell me what it was and I haven't checked my notes), then she had a feel and found what she thinks was a head so she took my hands and showed me how to feel for things and that was great, then she got the doppler out and we heard two lovely heartbeats and lots of kicking as they tried to get away from it. I think it felt more real than the scans and I came out beaming. Oh and my BP had dropped back to a normal level too so that's good news. 

Love to all
Lou xx


----------



## Bronte

Afternoon ladies..

Nell - Congratulations on the birth of Emily.. You sound ecstatic to say the least   It must of been great not to have any stitches.. 

Marie - I cant believe you have hit the 2nd tri.. Where does the time go.. 

Lou - Good news on your BP.. nice to have such an interested MW and that you know how to feel for them.. I havent got a clue what is going on inside me and my MW is less than helpful. 

Kay - Maternity knicks are great.. I started wearing them early on too.

Spooks - Hope everything is going well sweetie. 

Im off to see my MW today. Oscar has shifted position i think as for three days his kicks seem abit muffled.. I am abit worried and if MW


----------



## Bronte

oops as i was saying i will see what she says about this.. I havent got another scan until 2 weeks time. I have got carpal tunnel syndrome  which is driving me mad expecially when i first wake up because i cant move my hands....

Anyway will let you know how i get on this aft... Im sure i am worrying over nothing..

Oh and by the way... i am happy to let Lou go next . I love being pg and will be hanging on for as long as possible,

Bronte xxxx


----------



## HellyS

Wow Nell!!!!  Congratulations on the early birth of Emily!  Everything sounds like it went well (will pop over to 3rd tri and read your story) and no stitches - you lucky lucky lady    You sound ecstatic and such a good weight too.  My Emily was 35 +1 and was only 4lb 8oz although she is piling it on now and at her weigh in last week was a whopping 7lb 15  

So ladies, anybody else planning on having a 35 week Emily?  

Bronte - Glad to hear things are going well (although the carpal tunnel is awful its well worth it!)  I loved being pregnant too and wanted to stay that way - but having your baby is just so amazing too!  Dont worry about Oscar changing position Im sure everything is just fine.

Marie - Cant believe you are in the 2nd tri already - this has to be the quickest pregnancy ever!!!  Hope your grandads funeral went ok hun  

Lou - Great news on the BP and that you had such a good MW appointment  

Sam - Bet the time of buying big girls beds seemed so long away not so long ago!  They sound like right little monkeys    I bet its lovely listening to them playing together though.

Kay -    wish my DH found big knicks sexy as thats all Im ever in now ha ha!!

Millicent - Great news on the scan hunny!  I dont think you will ever forget the moment when you see your little ones hearbeat at your first scan    Enjoy!!!

Spooks - Are you considering a 35 week Emily too then?!    Hope all going well with you.

Dawn - Hi hun, how are things with you and Jessica?

Eli - Hope things are well with you and your boy  

TQ - Hope the girls are doing well  

Hi to everyone else hope you are all well.  Emily is out for a walk with her Grandad (DH's dad) so I can have some rest so I better get myself off to bed otherwise I will be as shattered when they get back!  She had a bit of a rubbish couple of weeks what with one thing and another (D&V, cold, ended up in hosp with her last week (all ok now though) and its just great that she is all well now.  She is giving us some gorgeous smiles and has started gurgling and cooing at us which makes my heart melt every single time.  I'm absolutely loving every minute of being a mammy, even the sleepless nights (she looks gorgeous when she is all cuddled in, in her jimjams and its just the two of us sitting in the dark...   ) oooo I didnt think it was possible to love someone this much!!!  Anyway best go and catch some zzzz's

love as always to you all

Helly
xxx


----------



## LLM

Bronte/Spooks - I had a chat with MW yesterday and mentioned being told by consultant (who has just left hospital) that I wouldn't be allowed past 38 weeks and she said that all consultants are different and I might end up with one who is happy to leave me to 40 weeks..............so you pair are very welcome to be next!!!

Helly - You sound like you're loving it and it's so nice to hear. The thought of caring for two babies is slightly overwhelming but I'm trying to focus on the "double the rewards" theory!

I am loving being pg and don't want it to end. That said, in another 12 weeks time I'm sure I'll be more than ready to meet the little wrigglers!

My buggy arrived this morning.............hee hee, I can't wait to get home and play with it!!

Lou x


----------



## Bronte

Ooh Lou I havent got a buggy yet for Oscar.. I have told DP next week we are on a mission to get the nursery finished off.

Helly - Sorry to hear that Emily has been poorly.. I hope you are asleep and trying to catch up on some much needed rest. 

MW went fine.. She was lovely to me today maybe i am just being abit over emotional sometimes..  . Anyway Oscar has moved and decided to be head down for time being.. she thinks he has turned his arms and legs inward which is why the feelings are very muffled. Anyway HB was going like the clappers  and i feel much better.
She is going to refer me to the physio to see if they can help my hands.

Love Bronte xxx


----------



## eli..g

Congratulations nell

Welcome to the world little emily xx


----------



## LLM

Bronte - Glad you had a good MW appt and that you are going to get referred for your hands. Must be really irritating to not be able to use your hands properly. The buggy is my first purchase, I am feeling the need to shop!!! We are starting on the nursery but it's a mega project as all the walls need re-skimming, pipes need boxing in, new wardrobes to be built, carpet fitted, etc. but we're cracking on.........well so far that means having people round every night this week to quote for fitted wardrobes!

I've set myself a goal to get everything done by the end of February just incase the tiddlers decide to put in an early appearance!

PS: How on earth do you choose a single buggy? There is so much choice I don't think I'd ever make a decision. At least with twins the options are narrowed down dramatically!!


----------



## *ALF*

Evening ladies!

I don't know, it's really quiet for a while and then you all go and chat when I've gone out for the day.

Firstly;

Nell
     
HUGE CONGRATULATIONS
ON THE SAFE ARIVAL OF
EMILY
WELCOME TO THE WORLD LITTLE ONE
     ​
You sound so blissfully happy, it's great to hear.

Lou - great to hear the BP is back down. I am another sufferer of the white coat syndrome - my BP was always high at the hospital and back to normal at the midwife (one time was normal at midwife on monday and really high at hospital on Tuesday!!!!!).


> How on earth do you choose a single buggy?


 - DH would answer that by saying I went for the most expensive one!!! 
Enjoy playing with the buggy 

Bronte - good to hear all is well with Oscars position. Sorry to hear you are suffering with your hands, hope the physios will be able to help you.

Helly - sorry to hear Emily hasn't been too well recently but good to hear she's on the mend. Going by her weight gain she sounds as though she's thriving  Those smiles are lovely aren't they - I clearly rememeber Jessica's first one, my heart melted  (should be happy smile and tears).

.. that last bit makes it sound as though Jess is really old... mind you look at my ticker, where did the time go? Jess is doing really well, she's now waving hello and goodbye, has decided to give crawling a miss and go straight to walking (holding our fingers, but walking none the less) and is producing her first proper sounds, alongside lots of raspberries 

Right need to go and shower...

Love to all
Dawn
xxx


----------



## Camberwell Nell

hiya, just popped in. Emily's asleep in my lap. thought she wanted a feed but went straight off instead. thanks for all your congrats girls xxx
all going well today. hard night as was so tired started getting paranoid cos my milk not in yet, got into a right state. all looked better in the daylight of course and once I could see she wasnt head to foot yellow as I was imagining. ho hum..everyone said the worry would just get worse  once she arrives   trying to just savour every moment. 

lou lou/bronte I'm with you both. I wanted to stay pg longer, and really feel cheated of my proper big fat pg lady days !!! felt like I never really got to indulge myself, still have voucher for pg massage and fanny wax at salon which was a birthday gift !!!  well you said you wanted me to share ! lou lou what a lovely appt feelilng all their bits and bobs and hearing the heartbeat. ooh lovely. 

marie HUGE CONGRATS ON   That has just flown by. 

I know 6 lbs 1oz is brill isnt it ! I was only 6 lbs when I was born and I was 4 days late. but my goodness, now she is safe and sound I can say thank goodness she didnt stay in there till valentines day, as I guessed at one stage ! by the law of averages she would have been 9lbs by then, and poss a different story with the stiches  

Helly   I was really thinking of you. wow couldnt remember weeks though knew you were early too. hey we're the 35 week Emily club   . dh just read your post and was omg 4 lbs 8 ozs. how scary would that be. we realise we were so lucky with the weight and were able to come home from hospital with her. so sorry to hear your darling girl hasnt been well, but glad she#s now a beautiful almost 8lbs and out on a date with her grandad. ooh smiles   cant wait. 

see everyone later 

love nell


----------



## going it alone

I had a 34+6wk Amelie - I just missed out! She was going to be an Emily but a colleague at work was having an Emily a fortnight before me. In the end I beat her to it by 5 days!

Lou - That's a great bump you've got there. Glad your BP's back to normal.

Nell - great news. Amelie was 34+6 and 5lb 15oz. She'd have been a whopper too. She still is. 

Sorry, got to go.
Love to all

Sam x


----------



## Ging ging

Evening ladies,

Just a flying visit I am afraid, I have two little girls that are full of cold, eyes, and noses running like there is no tomorrow, they have been to the doctors, who prescribed nasal drops and ibroprfen(sp) but sticking to calpol, just one dose each evening, it knocks them both out, we only give them 2.5mls, I know it helps but I can't settle once I given it them, always fear something bad will happen, lily does'nt swollow much probably only gets 0.1ml as she spits it all back out, little monkey.

Anyway, need to go and sort the girls washing, off to the hair dressers to get my mop chopped and dyed tomorrow, when pregnant I went very dark, I thought it looked nice, but my SIL told me over christmas that dark hair aged me drastically and to get it lightened, I was blonde before the girls, now almost dark brown  

Oh did something really daft earlier I ran upstairs to gop to loo, ended up slipping on the floor and dropped my mobile and landline down the loo    both are currently drying out on the radiator  that they work by the morning.
I hope you are all well. 
Hopefully will get on over the weekend and attempt some personals.
Love to all
Hannah.xx


----------



## timberguy

Thanks for the info all!  Well, AF came earlier than expected but on this go around we have two follicles coming along nicely.  Hopefully 2009 will start out with a bang or two.    Good luck all...

-Timberguy


----------



## spooks

Timber guy - hope those follicles get nice and juicy - all the best for this cycle  

Tequila Queen - sorry to hear your LO's are poorly    hope they get better soon. You sound very, very busy in your post - tired me out just reading about it!   
Hope you like your new hair colour and hope your phones are in full working order. 
  

Going it alone - there's definately something going on with the name Emily/ Amelie   

Nell - hope all is well and you get to change your pg vouchers for new mum ones. 

loulou - lovely new piccie of your bump   hope you're having fun with the new buggy too  
It's funny to see our names getting to the top of the list.
Bronte - how do you feel being next in line? Glad Oscar is doing well and your appointment reassured you  . Sorry to hear about the CTS     is it bad all the time or worse some days more than others?  

Helly - glad Emily is doing well - you've had a busy few weeks - take care of yourself     I actually like the name Emily and a few variations of it - so watch this space!    oops - think that tells everyone we're having a pink one!  
Love to everyone else I haven't mentionned   
Going to lie on sofa and eat left over Christmas Chocs this afternoon!


----------



## Mitchie

Hi All,
Totally dont know when the last time i posted was, so sorry there is no way my brain will cope with personals  
Everyone sounds very chirpy and well on here! 
I'm now 22+3 weeks and panicking already ! Got a whole house to decorate and get straight, and having to choose kitchen floors and tiles, and fireplaces, when all i want to do is paint the nursery ( which i still bare plaster and full of boxes and tools and junk!) and buy buggies and stuff ! 
I definately want/need bubba to stay in there as long as poss, also because i'm getting a proper bump now and i'm relishing everyone finally noticing !
Had Anomaly scan, all well and baby a good size. My midwife is a bit average too, they all seem too busy and I just feel like yet another pregnant lady to them. 
Congrats Nell on baby Emily      We too like the variations on Emily/Amelie etc, (tho we dont know what flavour we are having).
Spaykay; I still smile when i look at your ticker, I'm so thrilled youre PG !! Havent tried big knickers yet, are they that great ? Like your ickle bump!!  
Timber guy; Best of luck for your forthcoming cycle  
Hi Tequila, Goingitalone,spooks,Bronte, LouLou, helly, tawny, Marie, Bungee and ALL !
Sorry I'm not keeping up very well  
Lotsa love, Mitchie xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Spaykay

Mitchie - didn't think I'd be here when I started that DE newbies thread! And lots of us are here now WOW! Hope the house is coming along. We still need to move!   Well, need to sell out small flat 1st, only been on sale 1 year!

Kay xxx


----------



## *ALF*

Ohhhhh Spooks a pink one  that's wonderful. When did you find out? how long have you been keeping that quiet?...........................


----------



## HellyS

oooo Spooks you have been keeping that quiet!  Congratulations on a little pink bundle!


----------



## Marielou

spooks -  awwww a pink bundle!  Not so long ago I was convinced that babies born after donor were all boys -or so it seemed!    Now we seem to have pretty much evened out, we might even have more girls!  

Mitchie - So pleased all is well with baby   

Timberguy - Woweee, best of luck for this cycle   

Hannah - Hope your little ladies get well soon   

Nell - Just had to   at your fanny wax voucher!  I felt much the same - cheated out of the end of my pregnancy - it was lovely to have Ethan here, but I also didn't get that final countdown, in my family we do a little sweepstake and I never got that.  I remember when he was about 2 weeks old, a pregnant lady came up to me and asked how old he was, turned out we had the same EDD!  She was jealous of me and I was jealous of her!   

Ethan is having a horrible toddler day.  Just non-stop crying and clingyness.  I just don't know what to do anymore, am going insane myself trying to keep him amused while he screams and tantrums    I adore him, but days like this are frankly depressing and very hard. 

Marie xxxx


----------



## Marielou

Awwww just had some ice cream to console myself after Ethan went to bed   and I've definatly definatly felt the baby move!  Have sort of thought I'd felt it this last week, but it was most definatly fluttering and movement - how amazing! xxxx


----------



## bungeee

Hey ladies 

Nell - huge congrats on Emily, I am so very pleased for you!

And for you Marie for reaching the end of the first tri!

Spooks - how are you, hope that little one is being good for mummy!

TQ - Hope the girls pick up soon!

Goingit alone - how are your two beauties?

Timber guy - good luck!

Eli - hope you and Finlay are well.

Tawny - Jessica seems to be growing so fast!

Helly - Glad all is going well with your Emily now and hope that she continues to thrive!

Mitchie - sounds like all is going good!

Loulou - what buggy did you get in the end?  Glad to here the twins are doing well, your bump is beautiful!

I settled on the Nipper 360 buggy and picked it up yesterday, got the paw print cosy toes and love them.  They were very difficult to track down mind but well worth it.  All is going well with the twins, both are growing well and it feels like there is a constant party in my belly.  Like some of you other ladies have said I LOVE being pregnant and although I want to meet my little ones (when they are cooked of course) I want to stay preg as long as possible.  

Anyway love to all!

x


----------



## going it alone

Marie - I call days like that "ebay days", when I feel like advertising them, free to a good home, buyer to collect, comes with all accessories!  I felt cheated out of a few weeks of being pg and especially of any mat leave. I finished work on Fri, went to mw on Monday and was in hosp by Wednesday. With having twins I also felt cheated out of the second tri - not the number of the weeks but the blossoming part (before the mini-elephant part). I felt as though the effects of hormones in the first tri lasted longer and the tiredness and effects of size related to the third tri starts sooner as you get bigger, earlier. I would love to do it all over again though, if I were to meet Mr He'll Do. I gave up on finding Mr Right years ago. Great news on the movements.

TQ - Mine had bottles of the saline drops their first winter. Boots baby vapour rub can also be used from an earlier age than vicks (3 months plus), and olbas oil for children sprinkled on the sheets around their heads all helped. Raising the head of the cot is also suggested  but mine have always been wrigglers and I never knew which end of the cots their head would end up, another reason for ditching blankets and choosing grobags instead.

Bungee - Greta to hear that your little ones are doing well and partying! I remember it well.

Mitchie - I went into hospital with plaster on the walls of the nursery, no carpet or skirting boards and no furniture bought. My mum and dad were stars and sorted it all for me. My dad went and bought the furniture the day that the twins came home.

Spooks - A pink one, that was a well kept secret. Congratulations.

Love to all
Sam x


----------



## Camberwell Nell

OOH  a pink one spooks. hurray    congratulations and so glad that you and mitchie like the sound of our emily/amelie club x as far as variations go I liked emmeline as well.  

sam wow yes good weigght for dates. emily just looks like a small full term have to keep reminding myself she'a a big pre term. def in the club with Amelie there. 

marie. sorry ethan playing up. hope he's better tomorrow. my sil is due on the same date as me and has an antenatal tomorrow. its so weird that she could be pregnant for another 5 weeks ! 

hello to everyone else. just trying to settle her, she keeps screaming, latching , giving a few sucks, then dropping back off to sleep, we have just been through ages of this, trying to get her to feed longer, have just put her in the basket but she's not sounding very happy about it. didnt realise how worried I would feel all the time. as well as feeling completely in love of course. well I guess its al ltrial and error at this stage. her grandparents and her uncle are coming tomorrow, and dh is off to work gulp. hope I get some sleep, sometime.


----------



## LLM

Spooks - Awwww, a pink one, how lovely!! Don't know why I've just typed that as a blue one would be just a lovely too!!!  

Nell - Sounds a bit stressful getting her to feed well and I'm already beginning to stress about doing it for two babies. Still, people manage and I'm sure I will.

Marie - I know what you mean about toddler tantrems..................see below............

Bungee - We've bought the Easywalker DuoWalker as it was one of the onlly side by sides that actually fits in my boot! We did consider the Nipper 360 Double but the handlebar isn't high enough for us and we are both tall. The paw print cosy toes sound cute though. I'm going to wait until mine are here before ordering the footmuffs that go with my buggy as there is a really lovely fushcia pink and a gorgeous aqua blue so I need to know how many of each colour before buying!

I've had an exhausting weekend!! Had my nephews (aged 6 & 2) all weekend and they have run us ragged. Wasn't helped by the shockingly cold weather on Saturday which meant we couldn't get out the house. The little one is going through the terrible two's combined with being full of snot, coughing his head off and potty training which generally seems to mean peeing his pants unless he goes to the loo every 20 minutes which he never wants to do so it's a constant battle of wills! Hardly got any sleep, feel completely frazzled and told DH I'm keeping my legs crossed and this pair can stay where they are!!! He did reassure me that when they first arrive they can't actually move anywhere and we will get broken into the toddler mania gently. Bless him, DH said last night that he thinks I'm going to be a brilliant Mum and he can't wait to start the next stage in our journey of life. Awwww, making me fill up now...........

Lou xx


----------



## viviennef

Hi,

Lou - your 2 year old nephew sounds like my Daniel! Make the most of when they are babies, I always wished that time away and couldn't wait for them to be doing things. Now I look back nostalgically and wish I was back to the time when Daniel could just lie in his baby gym and not move, rather than his usual trying to jump on my head when i'm trying to have a cup of tea!

Nell - congratulations on the birth of Emily! I know it can be a mixture of feeling elated and terrified at the same time. She sounds very much like Daniel, he would sometime latch on, a few sucks then sleep and I found that it wasn't actually hunger, he just wanted to suck and I gave him a dummy which he loved. I don't know how you feel about dummies but it was a godsend for us and would really settle him. Only problem we've got now is trying to get him off it!

Marie - hope you're having a better a day with Ethan today. Can't get over the size of your bump, I predict another boy!

Oh typical, the minute I start typing, Daniel wakes up. Better go. I've got to register Jamie this week to start primary school in August, can't believe he's going to school this year!

Hope everyone else is ok,

Viv


----------



## Tibbelt

Hello all!

Well I thought it maybe was about time I posted on this thread - I don't know what has been stoppping me other than I guess I'm not really a donor mummy (unless you count someone else 'donating' my babies! which I suppose does make me a donor mummy!) but Spooks gave me the nudge I needed (thank you Spooks!   and congratulations on your pink one   ) so here I am - hope you don't mind.

I had to smile at your post Lou - I totally get the 2 year old thing... I have 2 of them so I suppose I should!    And sometimes i wish we could have moved into the toddler years gently but we hit the ground running.. mainly after our daughters and just tried to keep up! But they are fab years too - our 2 are just blossoming in front of our eyes and they are so much fun! Every day I think they have settled in so well and then they next they do something which makes me realise they are bonding with us more and more! It's wonderful! Though I have to admit I'm absolutely avoiding the potty training until the weather is better - I'm thinking spring when it's warmer and they can pretty much run around with few clothes on and a potty to hand at all times!!!!!  

I'm loving being a mummy and I can't believe our wonderful girls have been with us only 9 weeks - it feels like they have always been here. I know I don't have a birth child to compare it to but I simply can't imagine loving my 2 more if I'd had them myself. They're fast asleep at the moment (having a long nap, thank goodness - they woke us up 3 times last night having got into each others cots, out of their grow bags and were laughing and giggling together - so cute! but not at 3, 4 & 5 am!!!!)  

Nell - congratulations on the arrival of Emily, sounds like she is doing fab! Our 2 were born prem too, at 34 weeks and both weighed at around the 5lb mark - now they are in the 98th percentile for their age so they've definately caught up! they are going to be tall girls!

Helly - lovely to read your news - am so glad you've loving being a mummy!   Sounds like Emily is doing fab and I'm so glad she's feeling better, it's such a worry when they've poorly!  

Marie - hope you're having a better day with Ethen today - the joys of motherhood eh?!!!     Congrats on feeling the movements of bubs 2 - must be amazing!

Going it along - Had to smile at your 'ebay days'!! Our girls are almost the same age! I've just realised! It's definately double trouble isn't it, but twice the joy too!!   

Tawny - Jessica is growing up so fast! she's such a cutie, I love seeing her pics!

Bungee - hope all is good with you   Congrats on getting your buggy! I'll never forget the day my Mum and I went to collect our pram, it felt amazing to be doing it! And i love pushing the girls around in it - everyone comments on them (prepare yourself for the 'are they twins' question every few feet!!!   )

Sorry I don't get much chance to post these days and I'm way behind on everyone's news but I'll try to do better I promise!

Big   to all those I've missed.
Lots of love as always
S
xxxx
p.s. no longer posting my name on here due to anonymity needed re adopotion - am sure you understand xx


----------



## millicent

Hi all

So many posts since I was last here lol don't know where to start  

Nell - congratulations on baby Emily  

Spooks - a little pink bundle, you must be on cloud nine 

Marie - congrats on feeling the baby move I bet it's the best feeling in the world, hope your having  better day

Not much to report from me apart from developing insomnia and the need to pee every few minutes but I'm loving every minute of it.

love to everyone I've missed

xx


----------



## going it alone

Tibbelt - I tried to pm you weeks ago when I read your news but your inbox was full. I was in absolute floods of tears when I first read it and am welling up now. Mine have just started climbing into and out of cots - so they're in big girls beds for the first time tonight.     I've been dreading it but they went to bed a little later than normal but only took about 15 minutes to get to sleep. I didn't have to go into them once. I'm just wondering how many times I'll be up in the night with them. They just love clambering all over each other. I can't wait to sneak upstairs to see who's in whose bed! I can't believe those two tiny bundles are big girls now. Mine were a similar weight to yours (4lb 7oz and 5lb 15oz) and are 91st and 75th centiles. It doesn't seem like five mintues since I posted my pee sticks to you and now we've got two gorgeous girls each!

Nell - Libby was the same, a very lazy sucker. As she got stronger she developed a stronger suck.

Viv - dummies worked wonders for me too. Until I realised that I was waking in the night because they needed their dummies putting back in. They only had them at night and then I managed to bite the bullet in October and they amazed me. It took about a week of broken sleep but they've never even asked for them since. I have had to hide some of the dummies from the dolls that they had for Christmas though.

Lou - I'm waiting until either the summer, or easter if I'm brave, to try out potty training. Moving out of cots is enough of a challenge for now. I'd rather have another couple of months of nappy changing and wait until they are more than ready - lazy of me I know!

Love to all
Sam x


----------



## Tibbelt

Oh Sam - thank you for thinking of me!   You're right - it's just fab that we've both got our 2 gorgeous girls now! I still have to pinch myself to believe I've been so very, very lucky! And I'm with you on the potty training - definately waiting for warmer weather!  

We got cotbeds for our 2 so we're planning on keeping them in them for a good while longer - I think it's helping them feel secure and to be honest they get in and out so easily that it's no hindrence to them!!!   We really don't want to put them through too many changes yet - they've been through so many already and have dealt with it brilliantly - am so proud of them!

Hope you have a good night and that Amelie & Libby both sleep well!

thank you again for thinking of me, am so glad I've posted here at last! Feels good to be here!  
anyway - I'm off for an early night (just in case my little gigglers decide they want to get up and play in the middle of the night again!), night night all & lots of love as always
S
xxxx


----------



## snoopygirl79

Hi all,

Sorry I haven't posted in ages  I still read every day but just haven't posted. I'm doing ok but have to be honest and say that I'm not enjoying pregnancy as I'd hoped I would. I feel awful for saying that as I know how many people would love to be in our situation but I just struggle to enjoy it as I'm still so paranoid of something going wrong. I just worry all the time about everything and hope they're doing ok in there. I did hear their heartbeats on Christmas Eve at my midwife appointment and they were lovely and strong but that only kept me going for a day and then I started worrying about them again!! I've got my 20 week scan next Friday (23rd) and it really can't come quick enough.

I don't think I've felt any movement yet but I'm not really sure!! I hope I'll feel a bit better when I do.

Sorry for the me post and sorry for being quite negative but I guess I still can't believe that we've actually been successful and that we'll have 2 babies at the end of it all - I just wish time would go quicker!!

Love to all,

Vick 
XXXXX


----------



## HellyS

just wanted to post quickly to say hello and welcome to So glad you decided to come and join us over here, thanks to spooks for giving her the nudge    You sound like you are having a great time with your girls and I am so so happy for you both.

Will catch up with everyone else later.  i am off into town and its like a military operation ha ha!!

Love
Helly
xxx


----------



## Marielou

snoopygirl -   Don't feel bad  I think what you're feeling is normal, and its so unexpected when your pregnancy is so badly wanted and hoped for. I think before the BFP you think you're just going to be thrilled and on cloud 9 - which you _are_, but then the worry hits you and it can seem impossible after many years of dissapointments and tears that there really is a baby (or two!) in there! Ob. I am expecting #2 and I still find it hard to believe I am pregnant again. Many friends of mine said you're not as interested in your 2nd preg but I am and DH is sick of me saying 'OMG, there really is a baby in there, isn't there?!' - for me, there is the shock that this happened too 'easy' (*cough cough - who said 18 months and 2 FET's is easy?!) compared to my long slog TTC Ethan, and I can't believe it worked, especially that it worked on a natural FET with no drugs - it'd been such a long journey for us first time round I becamme convinced I was infertile too!

Just wanted you to know your feelings are not unusual 

Tibbelt - Lovely to see you posting here, and sounding so happy!

Right, better go - my darling 2 year old has noticed I am sitting down which he takes great offence too - imagine, I might even have got to finish a cup of tea!

Marie xxxx


----------



## bungeee

Just a quickie  . . . . 

Snoopy - I felt exactly the same,l it wasn't until I started to feel them move regulalry that I dared to believe this was actually going to happen.  My 21 week scan allayed loads of fears and I was finally able to look forward to it all.  Don't put pressure on yourself, like Marie says it's only natural to feel this way particularly after what we have all been through.  It does get better I promise.  I remember posting my worries and 'Goingitalone' saying that I'd forget all of that when they were kicking me from side to side and she was right!  Hang on in there you'll feel those reassuring kicks very soon!


Tibbelt - so lovley to see you here, I have tears in my eyes reading about your lovely little ladies.  You sound so happy and rightly so, I'm so pleased for you and look forward to hearing more twin tales!

Love to everyone else!

x


----------



## wolla

Happy New Year everyone.  Sorry not posted for absolutely ages - had a bit of a read back, but am well behind on everyone's news.

Nell - congratulations on the birth of Emily
Tibbelt - wow, congrat's on your 2 little girls - how amazing for you.  
Marie - fab bump - wonderful that you can feel baby moving already.  
Viv - can't believe Jamie is starting school this year - where does the time go?

Hi to everyone else - hope you all had great Christmas's. 

Thomas is very much like all the other 2 year olds have been described - full of fun and mischief, with lots of 'ebay days' (love that Sam ) thrown in just to keep me on my toes.  
He's just learnt that if he says the words "but I just love you mammy" - he can get away with virtually anything cos I just turn to mush.  Need to toughen up!!

He'd just got the hang of sleeping all night (we had nearly 2 months of undisturbed sleep - bliss) and now his last 2 teeth are coming so we've taken a backward step at the moment.  As soon as he's back on track he's getting a big boys bed, and fireman sam bedding (obsessed is an understatement - he thinks that he IS fireman sam - he runs round with his fireman's hat on shouting 'naughty norman price' in a welsh accent 

sorry don't get to post as often as I'd like - work and home very busy these days.

Love to everyone
Wolla
xx


----------



## going it alone

HI all, 
just a quickie I'm afraid.

Vick - It's easy for me to say but how you're feeling is totally normal. I didn't feel the twins move until quite late on. I didn't get the gentle fluttering feelings either, just full on FA cup final. I think that they must have been facing each other when they were doing the warm up flutters and kept kept the biggies for me. Remember that two placentas meant twice the hormones and it's natural. PM me whenever you like! The scan should help reassure me, after that you should get them more regularly. Do you just see your MW or do you get shared care?

Wolla - great to hear from you. It's amazing how quickly they work out how to get round you. I rememebr my friend's little girl saying, "mummy, I NEEEEED a custard cream, they're good for me!" with big doe eyes. We're just waiting for the back teeth to arrive.

On the big girls' bed front - they slept well and didn't wake til the morning. They didn't settle as well this evening but they've finally gone off, after Amelie talked the hind legs off a donkey for about half an hour.

Love to all

Sam x


----------



## snoopygirl79

Hi all,

Thanks for your replies - it's reassuring that I'm not alone in feeling like this!! At the moment I'm seeing the MW every 4 weeks and then getting the scans at the hospital. I'm not sure what happens after the 20 week scan though as it has been mentioned that I may see an obstetrician as it's twins but have no idea when that'll be!! What's shared care? Sorry, I still feel so ignorant about a lot of this!!

We've booked tickets to go the Baby Show at ExCel in London at the end of Feb so we're excited about that!! I'm so confused about all the things you need to buy so we thought this show may help give us some ideas!! Mind you, my brother has been giving me suggestions about car seats and buggies as his wife is pregnant and he's becoming quite an expert about these sort of things - I never thought I'd see the day!! But then having to get two of everything and the double buggy seems quite daunting!!!

Love to all,

Vick 
XXXXX


----------



## LLM

Been for scan this morning and both doing well. They are both head down and the gymnast seems to have stretched out so his/her feet are now kicking my ribs. Left twin is 1lb 10oz and right twin is 1lb 15oz so about right for the gestation. Piccies not that good today but I'm not too bothered as the last ones we had were fab. Managed to talk DH into going to a baby equipment shop on the way back but when we got there we discovered they are closed on [email protected]@er, not sure when I will get him motivated again!!!

I feel the neeeeeeeeeed to shop!!

Snoopy - As the others have said, once you get the 20 week scan out of the way you will start to relax and the kicks will come. I didn't really feel mine until 22 weeks and they have been getting stronger ever since. Try to chill out and enjoy the experience, we will be running round like headless chickens soon enough!!

Lou xx


----------



## going it alone

Lou - Is that the one near Nuneaton? I got my buggy from there. Good news on the scan. I found the piccies got more squashed from here on in. Saying that I had my 3D scan at 26 weeks which was great and a normal one at 31 and a bit. Then, on the day of my next scan the real things arrived.

Snoopy/Vick - shared care is shared between your midwife and an obstetrician. At my hospital we had a clinic called IMPACT which only Lizi seems to remember what it stands for. Anyway, it looks after those of us who fell pg through tx and also covers multiple births. I saw my IMPACT consultant roughly after every scan. I made midwife appointments but cancelled them if they fell within the same week as IMPACT, at my midwife's request. The only advice I'd give re car seats and buggies etc. think about whether you'd be able to carry both babies in car seats at the same time before investing in those kind of car seats/travel systems. I found them too heavy with babies in so bought the kind that stay in the car and are from birth to 4years and transfered the twins to and from a buggy/car seat as needed. They were good sleepers so it wasn't an issue. Like anything, it's personal choice. I'm also not the strongest person with a tendency towards back probs.

Anyway

Love to all

Sam x


----------



## spooks

Evening chatterboxes      just read back all the posts and it's lovely to hear how everyone's doing and all the different stages we're at. 

I just started crying thinking how nice and friendly and supportive everyone is and I'm so pleased Marie started this thread  

(obviously I'm a bit emotional tonight!  )

Even though I've just read the posts -I can't actually remember many details - so please excuse my ignorance    

Going it Alone - your post made me laugh a lot - the 'Mr. he'll do' and e-bay day was very funny.  

Vick as the others have said - what you're feeling is normal I'm sure - don't beat yourself up over how you feel. Once I went with the flow a bit and accepted that some days I felt awful and wasn't the blooming yummy mummy to be I'd dreamed of things did get easier. 
I still have days when I find the pain of Dh's infertility unbearable too - and I think that will always be there - even though I know how lucky we are to have got this far. I watched the empty arms video again the other day and it made me so sad   - then I felt guilty for wallowing in self-pity when lots of people would love to be in my position!  )
My 20 week scan just brought us more worry but luckily everything turned out okay and it's only now 
that I'm starting to enjoy being pg and believing it. The hefty kicks from LO are helping too.  
Hope all goes well      I'm sure the baby show will help too. Me and Dh went to a nursery store for a little look and ended up buying all the furniture, a pram and car seat! We were there for 4 hours (luckily there was a cafe and toilet there!) and we kept going for a coffee to discuss things. Dh thought it was a bit too soon to buy things but I insisted! 

We found out the flavour at 20 weeks - so I did quite well keeping it quiet til now    - my FF's and close family know it's a girl but I'm rubbish at keeping secrets!  

Lou - glad the scan went well - sorry the shop was closed! Once you get them him in through the door you won't be able to stop him. You need a plan!  

I have no idea how heavy or where the baby is lying - all my mid-wife does is just touch my belly and say it's a good size and in the right place     I'm sure the baby's moved though because I'm getting quite weird feelings. I was a bit worried because it feels quite similiar to when I had IUI and they put the catheter in my cervix but after reading up about it (not on the net!) in Miriam Stoppards trustworthy book - she said it's okay! So that's good enough for me. Will mention it to the consultant though and may be able to get another scan  
One of my consultants just squeezes my ankles when I see him and I'm too polite to ask him what he's doing!

Okay - I have nattered on about nothing in particular for long enough - sorry folks  

Huge hugs to all 
   
and thanks for being great FF's  
love - an emotional, hormonal spooks


----------



## snoopygirl79

Hi all,

I'm feeling very depressed at the moment because of some insensitive comments that people at work have made to me. I don't know how the subject came up but we were discussing treatment and two of my colleagues were saying what would happen if there was a mix-up with the donor sperm and you ended up with brown babies. They were really laughing about it saying that it wouldn't matter as you could make a lot of money by selling the story to magazines and then by suing the clinic. I was gobsmacked by their comments as I found them so insensitive as they just don't understand how much heartache is involved in our situation and deciding to go down the donor route.

I'd decided to tell these 2 colleagues originally about the fact we were using donor sperm at the beginning as DH said he didn't mind who knew and I just wanted them to understand why sometimes I wasn't myself at work when we found out DH's problem and they were really supportive so it felt like such a slap in the face when they made these comments.

Sorry for my rant but I thought you guys would understand how I'm feeling. I just want to go home and cry now - luckily I can in an hour and a half.

Love,

Vick
XXX


----------



## Spaykay

Vick - those comments are very unfair...for 1 whatever shape,  colour, size (excuse the lingo, am writing my Reception kids reports!) baby we have, we will love it!!! What's wrong with brown? Plus...how dare they joke about such a personal and sensitive subject.   I'm sorry you have had to go through this. I guess through life we and our children will have to cope with the insensitive people of the world.   to them!!!

Kay xxx


----------



## LLM

Vick - So sorry you've had to endure listening to comments like that, sometimes I could smack some people for their insensitivity. We haven't told a soul about the donor issue, not that we're ashamed of it but more because I don't want people to judge the children and treat them any differently. I want the children to be the first to know and for them to decide who they want to tell. I keep wanting to tell my parents but the right moment just hasn't come up although I'm pretty sure my Mum has already sussed it...........Mum's have a knack of knowing everything!!

Sam - It's the shop at Pailton we're going to so not a million miles from Nuneaton. DH says he will go first thing on Saturday with me and hopefully beat the rush!

Spooks - Here's a big   it sounds like you need one xxx

Love to all
Lou x


----------



## Spaykay

Lou - we're the same as you. Only my mum, dad and brother and SIL know. Oh, and a friend who is also gonna use donor eggs and my classroom assistant as she is an absolute darling! Don't want to risk anyone else knowing, as you said, child can tell when and who they want, and we will be there for them. Nasty people picking on Vick  

Kay xxx


----------



## spooks

Aw Vick     so sorry this has happened. It's understandable that you're so upset     Sadly there are some stupid people around who have no idea how to empathise with other people and those 2 sound just like that. In their defence they can't possibly imagine what you and Dh have been through to get this far and using a donor is not an issue which is decided upon at the drop of a hat. But their experience of it has only been informed by crappy magazines and soaps probably. Not that I'm sticking up for them - they both deserve a  . I would tell them how upset you are by their comments and ask them if they could try to show a bit of sensitivity. They'd probably be ashamed of themselves if they realised how much they upset you. 
They still deserve a big     though. 

Take Care, and try not to let them upset you   
Post on here and let it all out to people that understand. 

I think we and any DH/DP's should be very proud of what we've dealt with - As you can see I'm still over-emotional today    
thanks for the   lou - started filling up when I got it!!     

love to all, spooks


----------



## pippilongstockings

Vick - I know how you feel.  When I was pg my brother-in-law used to tease us that we would have a Jamaican baby - he even used to do the accent :-(  He wasn't trying to be mean he just didn't realise that he was being soooo insensitive.  It made it worse that my dh was laughing along with him as were my MIL, FIL and SIL.  I just thought it was really disrespectful to our child and got very upset. 

The problem is that we have always been really positive about the donor issue so people assume that we don't get upset about it but obviously we still do.  They are our children after all and everyone gets sensitive about their children don't they?!  Anyway, have a hug and try to shrug it off as an unintentionally insensitive comment.  On the plus side, it's great that you and they feel so comfortable discussing it.  Some of the friends that we have been told just refuse to talk about it and get really uncomfortable if it comes up in conversation!  One friend can't even bring herself to say the word "donor", she still refers to our treatment as "the IVF thing"!!  Love her to bits though!

Hi to everyone else!  We start again in about 5 weeks eek.  I'm terrified and trying to put it out of my mind but I can't stop myself coming on FF most days............!

Loving all the BFPs, let's hope for a few more in 2009 (including me!)
pippi xxxx

Pippi xx


----------



## going it alone

Lou - That's the shop I meant - I bought my buggy from there. It's a great place to go to when you're pg but not that easy to get a double buggy round. 

My boss and his wife had several unsuccessful IUI cycles and adopted two sets of brother/sister siblings. Because he knew what I was going through, I told him from day one. It didn't stop him continually make comments ,often in staff meetings, about how he'd donated at my clinic. I told him that I was safe because the counsellor told me that the donors were young and good looking - so obviously not him. It didn't stop him making the comments but it made me feel better. I suppose it's a different matter for me because I don't have to worry about my other half's feelings. I still had my fair share of comments about what if they come out ... If it helps, they have been long forgotten now that I have my two little darlings.

Love to all
Sam x


----------



## Camberwell Nell

hi everyone,

Emily cuddling her daddy though I can hear grumbling so may have to fly.. really hoping she hasnt lost more weight tomorrow. been feeding a lot anyway. 

viv, not that I'm against dummies completely but really trying to get her to put on the weight at the moment so want her to feed loads just suck better ! really reassuring to hear so many of you with similar experiences like little Libby. I think she was sucking more strongly this eveining actually. 

lou lou aahh your lovely dh. how mushy and nice him telling you what a fab mummy you will be. dh told me today how well I am doing. was all rosy and lovely ....then about an hour later I burst into tears and snapped his head off whoops. thats the sleep deprivation for you. all forgiven now though.  lou lou I had an email today from a friend who had triplets, and goodness knows how she copes. they are 18 months now, but she does and they are great. 

tibbet huge congrats on your two little girls ! wow i bet you cant stop pinching yourself. x hurray for us new mummies. 

vick, I too felt a lot better once I could feel the baby move. hope its the same for you. i really worried less once I could feel movement. and just felt a lot more like it was all going to be ok after all. hope your scan goes well on friday. 

bungee you sound great x

wolla that made me laugh. but I just love you soooo much mammy   ooh they are so clever. 

pippi. wishing a bfp for you in 2009 x 

spooks a big   back to you and all your lovely hormones. yes its a special place alright.

marie. simply cannot believe you are 14 weeks already. how did that happen.

helly kisses for emily from emily. x 

hiya milicent and everyone else I missed. 

ok must go and sort out little miss. 

love nell


----------



## pippilongstockings

Just a quick one because I can hear Luke stirring.....

Nell - you're doing a fab job, just keep letting her feed you are doing the best thing.  If it helps I had terrible terrible problems with feeding for about 15 weeks, it was awful then it suddenly improved and I'm so glad I carried on as it became the most wonderful thing for me.  I was so sad when I stopped and still wish I'd carried on for longer but I cracked to pressure from various people at 13 and a half months.  Next time will be different!

Hi to everyone else and all the bumps and babies!

Gotta go, I can hear banging!

pippi xx


----------



## Camberwell Nell

thanks pippi. hurray she gained 150 g and is nearly back at birth weight. also sucking well today. in fact am typing one handed   love to all 

nell


----------



## pippilongstockings

horray!  Well done and horray for your boobs ;0)


----------



## Hobbs

Hello ladies

May i join you?  I had my 9wk scan today and all was well, baby now 22mm and wriggling well. So wonderful to see.

Will look forward to getting to know you all better soon.

Love Hobbs x


----------



## *ALF*

Evening all


Hobbs - welcome aboard, wonderful to see you    

Nell - great to hear feeding is coming along nicely   

Sorry, short but sweet, thumping headache, chocolate and bed calling

Love to all
Dawn


----------



## going it alone

Well done Hobbs, and a huge welcome. 

Great news Nell, and well done Emily.

Dawn - Hope bed and chocolate works!

Love to all

Sam x


----------



## spooks

Just a dashing visit tonight, wanted to say hello and welcome to Hobbs
     
so pleased the scan went well today 
spooks


----------



## pippilongstockings

FANTASTIC NEWS HOBBS!!!      wishing you a happy healthy and not too sicky 7 months!

Hi everyone else.  In bed today with a cold, really enjoying the peace and quiet!  Going for a snooze now

pippi xx


----------



## Marielou

Just wanted to welcome hobbs!  Have you got an EDD for my sooper-dooper list?!   

Nell - Well done you and your boobies!   Emily is just gorgeous, you clever thing! 

Dawn - Love the new Jessica photo, as always   

Had another scan yesterday, as I had some red spotting, very scary.  Was a lovely scan, baby totally oblivious to the scare and there is no obvious cause for the bleed.  Just 'one of those things' - baby was doing a headstand with his/her little legs folded up, pushing and kicking, looked like s/he was trying to do a forward roll  - then the sonographer said 'I could do with him laying on his back' - and s/he flipped over onto his/her back!    Very cute, will change my avatar.  I wish I could have 2 avatars, one for Ethan, one for the baby!   

Marie xxxx


----------



## LLM

Hobbs - Great news and a big WELCOME!!!

Marie - Glad all is well with your little one. When you get a minute can you change my EDD to 09/04/09 as that is my 38 week date and they won't let me past that apparently! Looks like the easter bunny will be bringing me something extra special this year!!

Lou xx


----------



## Spaykay

Marie - phewee, glad all is well hun, what a worry!

I fell over today so am at home resting for 2 days, silly me. They say no scan needed and I'll be fine if no cramping or bleeding.  

Kay xxx


----------



## Mitchie

Hiya my lovelys,
Kay; Ooh Hun, take it easy then . By the way, love the new bump pic, but where's them big knickers you've been talking about eh ?? 
Marie; I'm learning that bleeds are pretty common, and glad yours showed all is well. Your scan photo is fab, what a cutey !! 
Hobbs; Welcome !  Are you any connection to drowned girl ?? 
Pippi, Spooks, Goingitalone, Tawny, LouLou, Wolla, Snoopy and all ; love and hugs hope you are all doing OK 
Can I ask all you Yummy Mummys on here some advice on Baby equipment ?
1. I think a cot with a *drop* *side* is pretty essential, but the one we really like hasnt got one, but everything else is spot on. Would you reccomend a drop side cot, or does it make no difference if the cot has adjustable base levels ?
2. Also thinking about the Mamas and Papas Ultima all-in-one travel system ( pram/carry-cot/car-seat/pushchair/travel-highchair etc) Anyone else bought a whole system like this and would you say it was worth it, got full use out of it ?
Am trying to make decisions but dont want to rush into anything and regret it later when its too late !! 
Went to physio 2day and he has really helped me with my poorly back and given me some safe exercises to do, so feeling a lot calmer about that.
Living in a small corner of the new lounge 2day, surrounded by the entire contents of the rest of the downstairs furniture and stuff, while flooring man works on rest of downstairs ! Will be like this til Friday  but can really get a lot sorted and settled after that hopefully ! Nesting instinct is STRONG !!! Dust is BAD !! Mess is NOT GOOD !! 
Off to stain woodwork in Nursery now, DH gonna start painting walls 2moro !how exciting ! 
Right i have waffled enuf, will leave you in peace !
Love you lots,
Mitchie xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Spaykay

Mitchie - I'll send you a private one of the knickers   I actually had no knickers on it that pic!   How exciting getting the nursery ready. What's the colour scheme?

Kay xxx


----------



## Mitchie

Ooh Kay, you devil going commando !
I'll, ahem, erm, wait with glee for the big knicker pic !! 
Going for an oak and cream theme for the nursery, with either the Milly and Boris theme from Mama and Papas, or another Teddy beigey/cream character. When bubba comes along will introduce pastel pink or blue in the theme somewhere. Thats the plan !!
Well cant get into kitchen, screed still setting so have to go out for tea, what a chore !!!
Snogs and hugs,
Mitchie xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Spaykay

Mitchie - I was in my pjays!!!! Don't go comando out in public!  

Kay xxx


----------



## *ALF*

Mitchie - in reply to your questions
Cots - I personally think the variable base thing is more important than a drop side. I'm a nursery nurse and the nursery I worked at had cots with fixed bases and drop sides, I didn't use them (the drop sides not the cots). If you are transfering a sleeping baby then the drop side is only useful if you remembered to drop it before hand (they may say they are one handed mechanisms but you then risk waking the baby!) If you're transfering an older baby/toddler you don't want it dropped because it offers less protection to a clambering toddler. Changing the base level just seems more sensible to me. But I would add both DH and I are tall so leaning over to put a sleeping Jessica down now base is at it's lowest is relatively easy - may not be so if you are smaller!
Travel systems - we don't have the one you're talking about but do have one with pushchair, car seat and carrycot. I would say being able to put the car seat onto the pushchair/wheels is an absolute godsend. I am undecided as to whether the carry cot was worth the money. I used it to lay Jess down in it for sleeps down stairs in the early weeks and I did attach it to the wheels to take her out for walks a few times. My main problem was that I had a big, strong baby. Jess physically grew out of it quite quickly - it didn't seem to be very wide or very long. Jess was also very strong in her back and neck at an early age so could sit in the pushchair with the back reclined slightly and not topple sideways again from a very early age. She was also nosey inquisitive (still is ) and liked to look around, so she was much more content either going for walks in the pushchair reclined or in the carseat attached to the pushchair. So, we only ended up using our carrycot for about 8 weeks, but that was mainly because of the nature of the baby we had - and of course you won't know that till they're here - of course if you have an Emily and she comes early then you may well get alot more use out of a carry cot. Jessica's friend who is 3 days older than her was alot more floppy with her back for alot longer than Jess, so she was in her carry cot for alot longer.

Ultimately I think you have to just go with what feels right. You'll find little niggly things with any system you have, so, if you can afford it and it 'feels' right go for it 

Right that was a bit of a ramble but hope it's helped some how - someone else will come along and say something completley different 

Sam - chocolate and bed was great until Jess decided to wake up every hour last night  so woke up with headache.

Marie - glad everything is alright 

Love to all
Dawn
xx


----------



## going it alone

Hi all, another quickie from me I'm afraid.

I had cots with moveable bases - great for both phases. They saved my back in the early days. The only disadvantage is when they get big enough to climb out. Freinds of mine with drop sided cot simply dropped the side and let the children climd in and out safely. For me it meant an earlier than I would have liked move into big beds. That said, I'm a week into big beds and the have taken to them well so probably more a neurotic mum prob, not wanting to admit that my babies aren't babies any more. 

I didn't have a travel system as they were rare/expensive for twins (only two to choose from) and I didn't like the pushchair.

We've got some amazing bumps on here - fantastic. I feel like I should take one of mine but nobodoy wants to see a white, flabby blob!

Love to all

Sam x


----------



## Mitchie

Dawn and Sam,
Thanks for such helpful replies, thats been a great help, dont feel like i'm going in so blindly now !
Sam; They'll always be your babies! 
Dawn, I'm a Nursery nurse too   ; but have mostly only worked with aged 2yr olds and upwards since I qualified so bit rusty on babies !!Hope you get a good nights sleep 2nite ! Btw, DH read your replies and he too thinks thats one cute baby you've got there !! 
Kay; I'll let you off with the PJs thing !
Thanks girls, any more advice always greatly recieved !
Michie xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Spaykay

Sam -  at the idea of you posting your bump!

Dawn - interesting to read about cots etc. I'm not buying but am looking. I like a type that is a cot with drawers at the side and then when they get bigger you can remover the drawers as a seperate piece of furniture and cot becomes a bed but is longer as you also use the space where the drawers were, what do you reckon? http://www.micuna.com/catalogo/convertibles/conver-chiss.php?idioma=es Like this. As for prams...still not thought about them! Will do nearer to time.

Mitchie - hiya!

Kay xxx


----------



## LLM

Mitchie - Your nursery scheme sounds exactly the same as mine! Good choice Mrs!! We've ordered cotbeds with three position bases but without drop sides as we are both tall so leaning over into them isn't an issue for us but I can imagine it would help if you're a shortie!

Sam - I dare you to post a piccie of your bump!!!!!

Lou xx


----------



## Camberwell Nell

hi peeps 

and thanks for the messages of support for my boobs from pippi and marie   . Will not be posting a pic of them however.   feeding seems to be ok though of course proof of the pudding will be weighing my little pudding next monday and hopefully now over birthweight. settling well between feeds cept last night which was pretty much playtime all night. but managed a nap this afternoon. both emily and daddy are now fast asleep and i'm wide awake ! did anyone have earlly bcg with their babies? any opinions on this. emily has been given an appt for this in a couple of weeks. I think its a London thin. but just wondered if anyone else had it early or had recommendations. not sure what I think. have a busy day planned tomorrow lots of visitors plus lunch out, but wont go if feels like too much. 

mitchie. obviously early days for me but have not bought a cot at all yet as they seem so huge. instead have a moses basket for day time convenience and a crib beside our bed for night time. though also spending some time in the bed with us. just thought cot would take up too much room and since she wont be in it for a while yet the crib takes a lot less space in the bedroom and is a pretty good height for next to bed and rockable from bed when half asleep. didnt go for travel system mainly cos we have a tiny lift and was worried wouldnt fit, but also they are really heavy ! I tried lifting them and found them quite akward. instead both the car seat and buggy are quite lightweight. you can get a snuggly blanket that you can transfer from buggy to car seat without disturbing them as it has holes to put straps through. havent got it yet but highly recommended by friend. for this first two weeks our main top buys have been, moses basket, sling for carrying which sends her instantly into deep sleep and a foam bath support thing. she LOVES being in this in the bath. and its cheap as chips. 

a very warm welcome Hobbs, and a warning that time is just gonna fly by x huge congratulations on your news. 

Marie loving the scan pic. glad spotting was just one of those things, scan sounds lovely.

kay watch your step girl. dont go falling over again, specially without proper underwear  

hello to everyone else. xxx 

love nell


----------



## going it alone

Hi all - was sooooo tempted to post a bump pic  - for one night only - but last time I tried to change my profile pic I struggled so would hate to be able to change it, but not be able to change it back. I'd have to change my log in name and start over again! As for my bump - hopefully it's going in the right direction - lost three pounds this week, and not through a hole on my pocket. We've started a slimming club at work.

Love to all - yet again have a monster pile of ironing to start climbing.

Sam x


----------



## Spaykay

nell - now everyone thinks I go around in a mini skirt and no knickers!   I would have to be careful then wouldn't I!  

Kay xxx


----------



## spooks

SpayKay - I'm intrigued what's under the white square on your profile pic that you've blanked out Were they crotchless pj's by any chance?

Sorry   just read that and it really lowers the tone not sure if I should post it    




The mama's and papas' catalogue has a good little guide in the back about what you and baby will need. Now got the furniture - have a cot but not sure if a moses basket at night would be better As Nell said the cots look huge 
Was very nervous about going to buy stuff - was it too early? what did we need? But once I got in there there was no stopping us. 
lou - have you bought anything else yet?  
Nell Not sure about BCG vaccine - I'm sure I had mine when I was 12      

Mitchie, Sam, Tawny, Marie, Bungeee, Vick, hobbs, millicent, pippi and everyone else


----------



## spooks

OOOOh lou - you're top of the bumps list   

Interesting to see how many girls/boys are born. Like Marie I assumed it was mostly boys as ovulation is so precisely timed but there' quite a fair balance now. Might have a look and see if there's anything about it on the voting thread. 
Wonder if subsequent FET's show more of the same sex siblings as conception happened the same time  
Any thoughts?
Anyone that interested? I'm starting to bore myself 
 night all


----------



## Spaykay

spooks said:


> OOOOh lou - you're top of the bumps list
> 
> Interesting to see how many girls/boys are born. Like Marie I assumed it was mostly boys as ovulation is so precisely timed but there' quite a fair balance now. Might have a look and see if there's anything about it on the voting thread.
> Wonder if subsequent FET's show more of the same sex siblings as conception happened the same time
> Any thoughts?
> Anyone that interested? I'm starting to bore myself
> night all


  So funny that you bored yourself! Yeh, I'd be interested!

Kay xxx


----------



## Marielou

My bump has had another growth spurt, I look quite massive and obviously pregnant now, had a few people come up to me yesterday and say 'Oh, I didn't realise, when are you due?' etc etc and one of the midwives at the hospital cheekily asked how the TWINS were!    No, its 1 baby and a very large cake   

I was actually sad enough to count the girls/boys and can't remember but we do have slightly more boys, but not by much.    Spooks, I guess if you had FET with embies from the same cycle as with your first child, you'd have the same chance of boy/girl as anyone else, cos it'd be like non-identical twins but born years apart?  Everyone in my family does assume this baby will be a boy because Ethan is a boy and this is a FET baby, but this baby was actually made 1-2 years before Ethan!  

Spooks - I'd suggest a moses basket, as they do look tiny in a cot and often tiny babies don't like that much space.  Also, you then have somewhere to put them in the day! 

Mitchie - I'm going to totally disagree with dawn now    I had an 'Emily' (5 weeks prem!) and he was really sleepy etc and the carrycot was a godsend.  Used it for months, loved to see him laying down flat in a pram rather than all bunched up in a car seat and he didn't give a fig about seeing wherehe was going for months   I think it depends on the baby really - lots of newborns sleep most of the time especially while you're on the move so will sleep in the carrycot.  I also hated using the car seat on the pram chasis - I much prefered to see him laying flat.  Plus, if he woke up while being moved from car seat to carrycot, he soon fell back to sleep again!  I like the Mothercare my4, the Loola-up with windoo carrycot, the mamas and papas switch and um.... I think thats it    Looked at the Bebe confort streety but the handles are really low and not adjustable. 

Fun to keep road testing, though!  

Marie xxxx


----------



## Spaykay

Oooo MarieLou - change your bump pic for us. Mine is still tinee tiny!!!  

Kay xxx


----------



## spooks

And you still haven't said what the white square is hiding spaykay   

Marie - I didn't even think about non-identical twins
      
I also forgot your LO was made before Ethan  
We are going to get a moses basket but I was going to leave it downstairs -  but it's easy enough to carry up and down I suppose. I think now perhaps the basket is better at first - the cot would seem huge after being tucked up in my belly for so long.  

Tequila Queen - sorry I missed you out of my last post     
I do think of you often. 
Sorry to hear that you've had family problems too    
Hope the LO's colds clear up for good. 

Hope everyone else is having a good weekend, love spooks


----------



## Marielou

spooks - tis ok, you're allowed not to think - you're pregnant and have your mind on baby stuff!   

Kay - I really need to get Mark to take a photo - will do this week and get it posted up.    I love your bump, looks very classically pregnant, mine is very high up and I wonder how on earth when I can feel my womb down low?!  Tsk.  Really might be those cakes. 

Ok, am reading this fab book.  Saw it in sainsburys and had to buy it - its by Claire Dowling and is called 'Going it alone' - synopsis is: Millie's biological clock has been ticking for some time, and on the eve of her fortieth birthday the alarm bell starts ringing. She needs to have a baby and fast, but after months of fruitless trying, her husband Andrew is feeling like a walking sperm bank and their marriage is in crisis. Matters come to a head when Andrew's job relocates to Germany and Millie decides that if he won't stick around to get her pregnant, then she'll do it without him. Setting her sights on Spain, Millie embarks on a voyage of discovery ... 

Ob. I had to buy it due to the fertility clinic/donor sperm aspect.  Its actually been a really good read, I had my suspicions that the author had been on this site or simillar because she talks all the lingo 'TTC,  DH' etc and about going on fertility websites (of which there is only 1 fab one  ) and describes the pain of TTC accuratly.  However - small gripe: when Millie goes for her IUI, it leaves out the process and when she has her scans beforehand, they are tummy scans.  No vaginal dildocams mentioned, I was put out!    I won't give anything away by saying her IUI fails first time (not read to the end yet so can't report any further) and describes the panic and pain of finding out its failed, you're bleeding etc.  Millie starts howling and crying and next thing - so am I!!!  Hormones or not it just reminded me of the whole horrible process and really really made me emotional!  We're so lucky, aren't we?  Anyway, can recommend, is a good read.  If you like Marian Keyes etc you should like it. 

Marie xxxx


----------



## spooks

I think I'd better stay away from that one    

still finding the whole thing difficult TBH even though we're so lucky to be pg    Dh on the other hand is fine.


----------



## Spaykay

Spooks - the white square!   What a mystery! That's just me being rubbish as cutting my pic to hide my boobs! I chopped mhy legs off too!  

Marie - I read a book about a girl who did IVF too but was a bit surprised to read silly mistakes like..."I had the egg transfered" when by then it's an embryo and can't remember the other silly mistake. All fertility websites use AF, TTC etc. but I think a lot of authors have been through it themselves and have had support of websites...this being the best I agree!  

Kay xxx


----------



## spooks

It's like the episode of friends when Phoebe has embryos implanted in the morning and gets a positive  HPT in the afternoon!!!  I was really   and Dh kept saying 'it's TV, it's FRIENDS for gawd's sake'!   
I did find the Monica/Chandler infertility thing quite a comfort though in a bizarre way.  

Kay - very disappointed about the white square mystery!


----------



## Spaykay

We should make a movie!!!!

Kay xxx


----------



## Marielou

Oh yes, friends was a classic with Phoebe's quickest ever 2ww!  I have to say,  I HATED the chandler/monica infertility storyline.  I felt given that Courtney Cox had gone through IVF herself, she'd want to show people how painful it is, not how funny it is    But maybe she had a different time of it compared to us mere mortals    I generally hate it when soaps/tv tries to portray infertility - we either end up laughed at, or obviously we're mad freaks like Mad may in eastenders, and there was a recent storyline on the bill where a baby was reported kidnapped and of course, they went straight to a local coupke who'd had several failed IVF's - because naturally, they would be baby-stealing weirdos.   

Ok, will shut up now  

Marie xxxx


----------



## going it alone

On the whole boy/girl thing there are as many boy/girl twins as there are single sex twins so it doesn't seem to make much difference. S.ounds like a good book Marie, just need to find the time to read it.
Sorry, have too much work to do to write much.
Love to all
Sam x


----------



## Hobbs

Hello ladies

Love the bump piccies, you all look like your growing beautifully.

I have my nuchal booked for friday 13th (tee hee) looking forward to seeing the  baby again.  A friend of mine told me about a place in oxfordshire that does them free for midwives so happy with that.  I phoned the consultant unit that i am attached to as a midwife and they said that as i work for the trust they could do it for £120 rather than £200 , i dont think so i would rather drive the 60 miles and have a day out, flippin cheek!!!

I have managed to pick up the baby on sonicaid and i must confess to having a little listen in every morning to say hello 

Anyone considering a home birth?  Though i might give it a go, i have done many home births myself and they are always so much more comfortable and in control in their own surroundings.  I have had a normal vaginal delivery before, admittedly it was 20 yrs ago but hey ho!!!

Hope everyone else is ok

Love HObbs x


----------



## going it alone

Hobbs - I would have loved the idea of a home birth, even a water or home from home room.

Sam x


----------



## Marielou

Hobbs - I am pushing (haha sorry for the bad pun!) for a homebirth, but my midwife (who is lovely and I really, really like her) and consultant look at me with horror in their eyes and have both said NO when I've mentioned it    Apparently I am high risk due to IVF and previous prem delivery.  I see the consultant next at 29 weeks as well as having a GTT and scan, and I will be talking to them then about being put back on midwife-led care and home-birthing.  I had a 4 hour vaginal labour with Ethan, with gas and air for about 30 minutes - I gave it up because I couldn't get my head around it   and would have loved to have been in a birthing pool (but couldn't as I was 35 weeks) - if I go to term this time, i'd love a birthing pool at home.  Even DH and family/friends think I'm bonkers and go on about it being dangerous   

Marie xxxx


----------



## snoopygirl79

Hi all,

I had my 20 week scan on Friday and it was lovely to see Bill and Ben again (that's our name for them!!). We didn't want to find out the sexes as want a surprise at the end!! Everything was looking fine so was pleased about that. Also saw a consultant who did scare me a bit, saying as we're having twins everything is going to be twice as bad, e.g. piles, constipation, and I'm more than likely to get post-natal depression!! Thanks for the positivity!! Also he said that I'll probably love one twin more than the other!!! I'm really not sure about his bedside manner!!!! I was quite upset about it all but try to ignore what he said and just enjoy what I can of this pregnancy!! I've got my next scan at 24 weeks so not too long to wait!!

Hope everyone is doing ok 

Love,

Vick 
XXXXX


----------



## eli..g

Lovely to see your babies again snoopy, That consultant sounds out of order to me!! Its unfortunat if you get any of those things, but i'd imagine if you were prone too those things you get them with a singlton or otherwise??  I dunno!  Try to take him with a pinch of salt, and enjoy your pregnancy, worrying only if things happen not what might happen!!!  

I stilll have piles 5 months on!!!!      

F had a hospital appt yesterday for his reflux and dairy intolerance, they have mislaid his blood test results so he has to have it re done.  also has to have skin prick testing for further allergies!!  They will also chalenge him back on dairy at some point! scarey!  NOw got to wait for another apppt to come through,  Darn NHS why cant they do it all there and then!  I'm going to be proactive though and take him to a private person while i wait.


Ohh just adding on the subject of a home birth.... would have been for to scarey a thought for me, book into midwife led care but ended up at consultant led and csec so would not have worked out even if i;d been up for it!  But push for it girls if thats what you want!!  Both of you know what to expect so should be given the chance if thats what you want.

HI to you all,
Hope you are all ok
Exx


----------



## Camberwell Nell

hi girls. 

emily did me proud and put on 110z this week so was 6lbs 10oz on monday. v. happy mummy indeed. x She is great. more alert and playful periods now. and a calm night last night. with only one feed !  still has her moments of course. the night before we had no sleep at all   presents still arriving by post nearly every day. cant believe how many people have sent things. its amazing. I suppose over 10 years of ttc a lot of people were rooting for us along the journey. but its so amazing to realise how many people care. we#ve been really touched by it. she has so many clothes though ! and a hell of a lot of pink !!! I dont think I will need to buy anything till she's at least 6 months and we even have some 9 months stuff given. 
Hobbs I didnt realise you were a midwife too. same as me ! I would definitely go for home birth. about half the women I look after stay at home. and I definitely know what I prefer, and the babies seem much more chilled out too. born at home. Marie, dont let them put you in a high risk box, cos you are not high risk just from ivf, and of course you will know the gestation when you go into labour. hurray for home birth. I was a bit dissapointed when my waters broke at 35 plus 2 cos I thought . oh thats buggered up the homebirth. and she was born in hospital , although nearly at home, cos I was fully dilated by the time I got assessed and nearly stayed here and had her in the sitting room. well if there's a next time. def a pool at home. but it was a lovely birth all the same and we came straight home with her afterwards. 
how is everyone ? Marie congrats on your growing bump. yippee. 
and sam on the reducing one. 3lbs fair play. 
spooks enjoy your baby shopping. Mine was done in rather a rush as you remember. with dripping waters ! only bought a proper changeing mat this week .
vick what a weird consultant. specially all that stuff about loving one twin more than the other how odd. 

yes I generally hate portrayals of infertility on tv. I get tense as soon as the subject comes up cos you just know they're gonna get it wrong. I also hate watching birth on tv . why do they always have people lying on their back with stirrups and everyone wearing masks. its lilke a surgical procedure. ok rant over.   

rainy miserable day here. but i'm all safe and cosy with my darling girl. might have to dash to supermarket for supplies but thats' about it. 

group   sorry for not more personals 

nell


----------



## Colly

Hi,
Hello to everyone
I've not posted for a while but will be starting a medicated fet cycle on day 21 of my next cycle - transfer will be around easter time. We were going to wait till Jimmy was walking but he is not standing yet (has low muscle tone  - physio says he will get there eventually) so we have decided to start anyway. Our frosties are 4 years old from our 1st two cycles. 
love Collyx


----------



## LLM

Nell - Give Emily a squeeze from me to say well done for putting on weight.........clever girl!

Eli - Sorry to hear F has been suffering, I hope they get him sorted out soon x

Hobbs/Marie - If you want a homebirth then stand up to the hospital and have what you want. Unfortunately I'm not allowed anything remotely fun with having twins, I had hoped for a waterbirth but that idea's been scuppered. Constant twin monitors and an epidural for me!!

Snoopy - Have you said Hi on the twin bumps thread yet? There's lots of good advice over there..........

Colly - Good luck for the upcoming FET xx

Well I had a lovely day yesterday. Had a the day off work to go baby shopping with my Mum and we had a lovely time. I don't think either of us ever believed we would share that experience and it was so surreal and rather emotional. Bought 2 moses baskets and stands, 2 bouncy/rocker chairs and all the bedding/soft furnishings for the nursery. Gone with the M&P "Once Upon a Time" theme which cost a flipping fortune but will look lovely. Hey I've waited long enough for this so I figure I can buy what I like!!!!!!! Just need DH to finish the painting, the wardrobe man to fit the wardrobes, the carpet to be fitted, the cots to be delivered and then I put it all together.......probably another couple of weeks and it will be done.

Lou xx


----------



## Spaykay

Oooo Lou, sounds really exciting and lovely! You must post pics!

Kay xxx


----------



## going it alone

Well done Lou - I left that to everybody else, while I was in hospital!

Snoopy - Ignore him! There will be times when you feel differently towards each twin, just like with siblings. It doesn't mean you love one more than the other and you change those feeling so often that it balances out. It may sound blunt of me but it is the truth. I did get constipation, but then again I always have suffered. I had my iron tablets upped and unlike most people, who become constipated on iron, I did the opposite so was taken into isolation with suspected C difficile! Piles - not always, PND - as others have said, if you are likely to get it then you'll probably get it, twins or not. Consultants coming out with statements like that are not the way to stave off PND! If you get the opportunity to go to a separate multiples ante natal group then do go. It's scary, but invaluable. Ours was run by a midwife and a twins mum so you get both sides.

Eli - Amelie was lactose intoloerant and was lactose free for six months. I dreaded challenging it, but with the support of the dietician, it went brilliantly. She now has no limitations whatsoever. Best of luck.

Nell - Well done Emily, keep up the good work!!

Colly - best of luck hun.

Love to all

Sam x


----------



## spooks

[fly] [/fly]
quick fly-by to say 'evening all'


----------



## sam mn

hi ladies sorry been awol. been a difficult time for us what with coming to terms with not having another littleone and also dh lack of work. i ve increased hours at work, which is going ok. still only doing 3 days wk so still have lots of fab time with our little boy. im working sundays so it means no extra child care cost but also dh and nathan are getting really close cos that get some fab time without me pocking my nose in  . dh has also got lots of work at the mo, down side is not getting any family time. but we just have to take the work while its there.
although life is getting better. still not yet come to terms with everything. having counselling at the mo. i know how lucky we are to have nathan, who by the way is growing into the most adorable. checky, lovable little toddler, and i just want to accept that fate has dealt our cards and we are only meant to have one child. im just not there yet.

eli im with you on not being brave enough on the home birth front. i also went to consultant led but had fab birth. mw where angels. i wanted to have water birth but couldnt cos hind waters had gone 2 days beforehand. gas and air did the trick. wonderful stuff!. hope you and finlay are doing ok. must meet up for that swim soon. hope his reflux is improving.

re the carrycot v car seat i also used carrycot on pushchair, i agree with you marie. they look so lovely lying comfortably when pushing them. must read that marie sounds good.

hi to all. hope all bumps and babes are doing well.

sam
xxx


----------



## eli..g

Well done emily...fab weight gain!!!  keep it up little one...

sam.. good to hear from you... sorry to hear you are still not settles with your decisions, but i'm gald to hear you are seeing someone about it... whatever the future holds for you i hope you can be happy.  I was thinking of you this week for several things....firstly hoping you are ok, its seems ages since we last met up.... next about your hubby, may need to call on your hubby for kitchen fitting sometime.... does he do it??  But if he's busy wouldn't want to take his time up... then next I met with pippilongstockings this week at moors valley.... maybe next time she's around you can come too and the three boys can meet up also??

lou.... the shopping sounds like fun.... i like sam also was in hospital whilst all the work was being done to put nursery together... but was lovely to a clean tidy and lovely nursery.  It'll be lovely seeing it all come together

Colly... i see you getting back on the rollercoster again....good luck

spaykay spooks and snoopy hi..

After f was sick againnn all over the bed me and himself this morning i've put him on wy soy this afternoon... no puking as yet....... 
Got appt thorough for April... no bl8888 good is it!!  Will ring hv on monday and ask her to try and move things along or at least ask dr to change his formula to complete no dairy!
In this mornings comotion i managed to wash my mobile phone along with the sheets!!!    all photos gone now, so sad about that!!  cant get a new phone till monday.

Love to you all


----------



## cichlidbabe

Hello all.
Ive never posted on this thread before, so be gentle with me   
As you can see by my ticker, my little princess isnt very eager to come out and see us. Also as you can see by the time, i am getting no sleep at all and have been like this for about 6 weeks now. Main reason is the baby. I am terrified of seeing her.
Bit of background.
We had 2 ivf in this country with my eggs and dh swimmers then decided to go for donor eggs as had no sucess and told mine were no good. Never got more than a few and poor quality. Went abroad and had 3 more tx with de and dh swimmers only to be told that the swimmers were now a problem. So had 1 last try with donated embryos. Low and behold we had sucess.
We never really expected the tx's to work and had almost set our minds on faliure no matter what, so when it did work left us stunned. Now dont get me wrong, i am so so chuffed to even be given this chance but right from the beginning, doubts started setting in for me about how im going to feel. Dh said she is his child and will always feel that no matter who the biological parent is. But he has made me swear that we will never tell another sole, and said he would be devestated if his parents ever found out. So it makes me wonder if he is ashamed, (maybe not the right word) that he is not the bio father. With myself, i can accept she has been given to us by these wonderful people, who i cannot thank enough, but i am scared that when she comes, she will look so unlike us that i will find it hard to bond.
Are these normal feelings? Me and dh dont talk about the fact that she is double donor anymore and it seems to be easyier for him and he is really willing her to be here, but i am finding it much harder even though im carrying her.

Can anyone understand?
Lorraine x


----------



## Spaykay

Hi Lorraine and welcome

A huge congratulations and I hope that little one shows soon!!! I'm sure that your concerns are natural. My Dh is not telling his family, but not because he's ashamed, but because they just wouldn't understand. My family know and are great with it, very blazeh (errrr, can't spell that) and took it very naturally. We won't be telling anyone else except the child, sho can then decide who they want to tell. Over time things may change hun, the most important is that your DH is alreday in love with his and your baby. I'm also sure that once your child is in your arms, your heart will melt. It's never going to be easy as we'll have to find ways to let the child know (if your telling) and have questions that won't be easy to answer. Even if your child had been form your genes, there's no saying they would've looked anything like you either! Whatever babies come out like, blue, stretched heads, screaming or wrinkly, they are our babies and I'm sure you will fall in love. Give yourself time hun and remember that those hormones don't help make worries any easier.

NOw I'm waffling and getting mushy and sentimental!

Hugs to everyone!

Kay xxx


----------



## eli..g

I'm sure the anxiety of waiting for her arrival is making your fears much worse.  Once she is here everything will hopefully fall into place for you.  Try and remember that even if she was geneticly linked to you doesn't mean she'd look like you or you Dh. I only see my boy when i look into his eyes nothing else and although others say they can see me or dh i dont look for enything else, or even feel i need to, he is himself and is lovely.  I'm sure that you will feel the same.  I found the first few weeks hard acceping things as they are but all of the problems soon melt away slowly and the good times take over.  You'll be fine and a great mummy and daddy to your little on xx

For now though you must be shattered, try and get as much rest as you can, but please join us here anytime you like!!


----------



## Marielou

Hello,

Ethan is napping   which never happens - he hasn't had a daytime nap in months so we're both creeping round the house wondering what to do with ourselves    I have had choccie biscuits with my cuppa and lunch on my own without having to share/having someone throw their lunch on mine etc.  Fab!  

Nell - Awwwwww Emily is gorgeous, she's made me newborn broody! I definatly am going to fight my corner as I know I'm not high risk. I atleast want to give birth in the birthing centre, if not at home.  DH is really against it and gets very upset and angry if I mention a homebirth (someone in his family had a stillborn/homebirth) so I think I might respect his fears and go for the birthing centre.  I am gutted as I so wanted to be at home, but I can't have him so upset about it.    He also assumes this baby will arrive bang on 35 weeks just because Ethan did? But I guess  you can never tell?

Lorraine - Hello and welcome  I think your fears are totally normal, and once your little girl is born you'll fall in love with her and bond and almost forget you ever had these concerns    

Sam - Lovely to see you posting   I iamgine the pain of infertility once again will be very hard to deal with, don't expect it to go quickly.  Good to hear you're having councelling    

Lou - Wow, the shopping sounds fab!  I love Mamas and papas stuff - Ethan has Millie and Boris which the baby will be using, and I have just splurged on a M&P switch and car seat (the primo viaggio) and can't wait to use it! 

Colly-  Best of luck with your FET!  This baby is from 4 year old embryos that was the cycle before Ethan's, so it can and does work!   

Marie xxxx


----------



## Camberwell Nell

hiya quick post as I smell something nappy centred on my lap. and grunting and fidgeting if not actually crying yet. 

had rubbish night with no sleep but feel strangely fine. mainly cos had lovely day today we did the birth registratin and had friends staying over and its been really lovely. and shes been a little dote all day. 
oops need to go will do personals later


----------



## Camberwell Nell

good luck with your planned cycle Colly. keep us in touch. 

lou lou emily says thanks for the sqeeze. your shopping trip with grandma sounds lovley. yes  a pic of the nursery sounds good. x did you want to have epidural by the way or is that just what consultant says because you really shouldnt be persuaded into that unless its what YOU want. I know I know I'm like a broken record ! but some docs like having everyone up in stirrups being controlled like an operation but not necessarilyl best for you or babies, and more likely to end in section or at least instrumental. epidurals are great if thats what  you want so dont get me wrong. just dont want you to feel thats what you have to have with twins as absoultuely not true. and docs convenience not a good indication ! ok...getting back in my box  

elig oh no for your washed mobile and the lost pics. 

marie course you have to take dh into consideration. was lucky that mine was easilly persuaded ! course you can never tell when they will come. could be a long wait for him ! 

lorraine. hi I know we have spoken before on tri mester boards. I never felt worried during pregnancy about this issue also  felt absolutely that emily was mine and I was hers from first minute of birth. there were little things that made her feel like mine. eg her right ear was all folded over when she was born just like mine was when I was born, and it started snowing as we brought her home. which it did when my mum brought me home all those years ago. I wasnt looking for those connections they just happened and of course people who dont know have said she looks like me, that will always happen I'm sure. but just wanted to say, with conventional conception and birth bonding can take  a while. my mum said it took a day or so for her to fall completely in love with me. so dont worry its all normal, even without donor issues. 

love nell


----------



## cichlidbabe

Hello again and thank you all so much for your replys. It has given me fresh hope that i can cope with this and that my feelings are natural.
As you can see, i cant sleep again   Off for a sweep with my midwife this morning, so may get to see my little lady soon   Heres hoping it works  

Lorraine x


----------



## HellyS

Hi everyone!

So sorry I havent been around but life is just so busy... 

Eli - I can totally sympathy with you regarding the reflux!  Emily has just been diagnosed with silent reflux so although we dont get the vomitting the poor little might gets all of the other symptoms    Sorry to hear you lost your photos - I would be gutted too.

Marie - Your pregnancy is totally flying over - it wont be two minutes until you are welcoming your darling child into the world    Hope you enjoyed your peaceful lunch  

Dawn - Hope things are well with you and Jessica  

Bronte - Hope Oscar isnt giving you too much trouble    

Nell - Emily is gorgeous and is putting on weight well - you must be very proud  

Lorraine - your feelings are totally natural and will be feeling more anxious due to you having no sleep!  I cant believe the number of people who tell me Emily looks like DH - even I can see why they say it!  However, even if she didnt I doubt it would make one difference to either of us.  Once your baby is born and placed in your arms you will fall in love like you have never done before.  And as others have said if it doesnt happen immediately dont panic, it WILL happen over time.  Good luck for today hun  

Colly - Good luck for your up and coming tx       doesnt seem like five minutes since you were cycling with Jimmy!!

Sammn - So sorry to read you are having a difficult time at the moment    take care xxx

Lou - Your nursery theme sounds lovely - you just enjoy every second - to hell with the cost  

Sam (P) - Hope things are well with you and your girls  

Tibbelt - Hope things arent too hectic at your house    Enjoy hunny.

Hobbs - Hope all is well at your nuchal - bet you cant wait to see baby again  

Spooks - Hope all is well with you and your bump  

Vick - Glad all was well at your scan - when do you get your next one?

Well things arent too bad here.  As I said Emily has been diagnosed with reflux so she is taking infant gaviscon. This worked initially but seems not to be now...  She has her second lot of injections on Friday so will ask the doctor what we can do about the reflux then.  She is coming on really well.  We are getting loads of smiles now and we had our first giggle yesterday which was just adorable!  Our social life is a whirl what with babybounce, playgroup, meeting other new mums and babies for coffee and of course lots of visits to grandparents we dont really get a moment!  I have eventually put a piccie on my avatar but not sure if it will work (bit of a technophobe ha!)  

Anyway best go, will try harder to keep up!

Love to you all as always and take care in this awful weather
love
Helly (and Emily)
xxxxx

ps-well the piccie didnt work. Can someone please tell me how to do it.  I managed it before but cant remember what to do!


----------



## LLM

Lorraine - I can empathise with your concerns, I too have been worrying a little about what my little cherubs will look like and I am praying that they will look like me so it takes away all the "S/He doesn't look much like either of you!" comments. DH and I said at the beginning of all this that we wouldn't tell a soul until the children (I'm expecting twins) were old enough to be told themselves and then it would be their decision who they tell. We have never mentioned the subject since so I don't feel I can share my worries about what the children will look like with anyone except you wonderful girls/guys on here!! Anyway, I hope the sweep does the trick and you soon get to me your bundle of joy xx

Helly - Sorry to hear Emily is suffering with reflux, poor little mite must be so uncomfortable xx

Love to all, got to get on with some work as I have a feeling I'll be leaving by lunchtime, it's bucketing down with snow now.............

Lou xx


----------



## *ALF*

Hello all

Helly - wahay we have a mammoth Helly post again. 'Life is just so busy' - can't possibly imagine why     Sorry to hear Emily has silent reflux, but looking on the bright side at least it has been spotted and you can keep on top of it.  How's she doing with her weight gain?
Pictures - go to forum profile section, click on have own pic then click on browse and select pic, scroll down and hit change profile - if the pic's too big it won't like it so you'll have to resize it then try again - can't wait to see a picture  

Nell - Emily is gorgeous!

Lorraine - guess what I'm going to say, your feelings are normal - sorry not being flipant but I think all pregnant woman must worry about what their LO is going to look like so adding in the donor situation is surely only going to intensify these feelings.  Yours are probably also being intensified by the fact you are ovedue and desperate to get your little one into your arms.  
Time for some honesty from me here - yes I wondered during pregnancy and have to admit that I had similar thoughts to Lou in hoping that Jess looked like me.  I was very eager when she was born and in the first few weeks for my parents to say 'oh she looks the spitting image of you' - they didn't.  There has been one occasion when mum has said Jess reminds her of me as a baby, but to be honest it really doesn't bother me at all now.  In the early weeks I also had a thing about her eye colour.  Between both families we can pretty much cover most variations in physical charatoristics - we range in height from 5ft 0 to 6 ft 3 and range in hair colour from blonde to really dark brown (there is even red on my side) the only thing that doesn't differ, is eye colour we all have shades of blue/grey...our donor has green eyes.  I will admit to staring at Jess's eyes in those first weeks looking for signs of green, so far they have stayed blue but now if they were to turn green tonight it wouldn't worry me and why......................because I have come to love Jess for who she is...............I look into her eyes and I see Jess, nobody else, just my beautiful little girl and I wouldn't have it any other way.
The donor issue will never leave.  I do look at Jess at times and think about the donor, but only in the way as to be so eternally grateful, because without him we wouldn't have our beautiful girl.
As for DH, he says the donor issue has never crossed his mind, she is his and that's it.  Dh is a wine freak, so when she was born I bought him a bottle that he can put away and open on her 18th.  I also gave him a letter thanking him for accepting the donor situation so well and how much I loved him etc.  Anyway, once he stopped crying he said that he hadn't even thought about her not being his until then (oops).
As for the comments about who she looks like, to be honest we don't get many at all.  Most people just comment on her piercing blue eyes.  I have been caught off guard (in a nice way) by one comment made.  A friend I have made since having Jess, who doesn't know about the donor situation, commented having met DH a few times how she can see DH in Jess - my instant reaction was to just acept what she said, it actually took me a moment to realise that it couldn't actually be true.

With the hormones racing the first few weeks may be tricky, you may find yourself looking at your LO looking for charactoristics like yours or DH and thinking about the donor situation at lot.  Don't worry, from my experience the more and more you bond with your little bundle the more these thoughts subside and you will come to love them for who they are not where they came from (if that makes sense) - well at least that's how it went for me.

Sorry - got to leave it there I can hear my daring little bundle stirring.

Love to all
Dawn & Jessica
xxx


----------



## LLM

Awwww, thanks Dawn, what a lovely post, that has really helped to squash my fears! Lovely new Jess piccie, she is such a cutie xxx


----------



## spooks

You've made me cry Tawny     - what a lovely post. 

Sam -    I don't know what to say except sorry   
Even though you have a little one you are still suffering from infertility and sadly that is something which isn't going to go away. 
I feel terrribly guilty for feeling so down about our situation when we're really lucky to be pg. I'm sure everyone here understands how you feel, take care and give yourself time    

helly - lovely to hear from you - sorry Emily's got reflux problems     and hope the gaviscon helps her. 
Your post puts me to shame   I'm finding it really hard to concentrate on anything at the moment - so glad you've posted so that I can keep track of everyone.  

All seems okay here with me - having monthly scans til baby arrives just to keep everything in check - get very nervous before them now as we had a scary time at 20 week scan and I kind of think 'ignorance is bliss' and 'please just let us enjoy this' but obviously I know that they are a good idea      

Breakfast is calling as is a little bit of housework. Sorry for no personals - just haven't got it in me!

Chichlidbabe - hope all goes well today   

love to everyone spooks


----------



## LLM

Spooks - Do try to relax and enjoy the rest of your pregnancy, it will be all over so soon and may never happen again! Have you given up work? How come you're doing housework today? Maybe you're having a snowy day at home!!!

Bronte - Hope everything is ok with you? We miss you!!!!

I think the babes are having a growth spurt as my fanny bone pain was back again last night and my bump feels very "full" today. Still very fortunate in that I'm having no problems sleeping and managed to go a whole night with only one pee last night!!

Seeing MW tomorrow and hoping to have another listen to the heartbeats.........

Does everyone know about the "Health in Pregnancy" grant of £190 that's available to anyone due after 6th April? I'm going to ask my MW for a form tomorrow!

Take care all
Lou xx


----------



## going it alone

www.direct.gov.uk/paymentsforparents hope that helps - they were talking about it in the single girls thread.

The girls have loved the snow, for them I'm sad that it's going. It also means that my school reopens tomorrow. -typical, it closes for the two days that I DON'T work! I'm glad that the ice is clearing for the sake of our pg ladies - and the non-pg clumsy ones like me!

Love to all
Sam x


----------



## eli..g

Dawn  thats such a lovely post and so true!!  We love them for who they are and what they'll be. . .Not where they came from, but we are still very gratefull of course !!


----------



## cichlidbabe

Thank you all so much for your replys. I am feeling a lot better about things and i think a lot of that is sharing it. You lot are the first people i have been able to tell about my feelings, and it is great to know im not odd/wierd/wrong to feel like this.

Didnt have my sweep monday after as the midwife forgot we had arranged it   so it is now going to be tomorrow (wed). I am a little nervous as have heard that it can be painful, and dont really know what to expect. But hoping it works as im so far over now and just want things to happen. She has booked me in for induction on monday (9th) and would really prefer to go naturally if possible. So fingers crossed for tomorrow. 

Thank you for your help and support,
Lorraine x


----------



## HellyS

Good luck for today Lorraine      

Dawn - I couldnt have put it better myself  

Just a quick flyby as little person is due a feed and if its not ready then woah betide me  

take care everyone


----------



## pippilongstockings

Hi Lorraine - don't worry about the sweep, it's really not that bad.  It's over quickly as well.

hi everyone, working today so just a quickie xx


----------



## LLM

Had a really good midwife appointment! Got to the surgery and was sat in the waiting room and realised that she was running late as there were 2 other preggars girls waiting in front of me, glanced around and saw one of their notes and thought "Oh bugger, I've forgotten mine!" so I rang DH (who was at home 2 miles away) and he whizzed them over to me before I was called in. He decided to come in with me seeing as he was there and we got to hear the heartbeats which was ace. It's weird, I find hearing the heartbeats more "real" than seeing them on the screen during the scans! MW measured my bump and I'm measuring 32 weeks which wasn't too big for a twin bump so definitely still plenty of space for them to grow. Got my maternity pay form to give to Dad (my boss!) and my Health in Pregnancy grant form which will give me £190 for simply being up the duff! Blood pressure was spot on for a change and my urine was all clear so the anitbiotics must have cleared up the infection and no protein means no signs of pre-eclampsia. All in all a perfect visit!

Oh yes, the MW definitely commented that one heartbeat was faster than the other, could it be one of each

Lou xx


----------



## snoopygirl79

Hi all,

I too had a midwife appointment today. I wasn't sue to see her until I was 24 weeks but as I've got a scan then and see a different midwife at the hospital after my scan, I thought I'd see my community midwife in between. Plus it means I could hear the heartbeats again and now I've only got 2 weeks until my next scan - it makes me feel better knowing that I'll either see or hear them every 2 weeks!!!

So that reassured me a little bit that they're both doing ok. I think I'm starting to feel movements but I'm not entirely sure!!

Love to all,

Vick 
XXXXX


----------



## going it alone

It's sounds like you've got two different flavours there chick! I'm no expert, other than what I've read. Strange that your midwife mentioned it though. The day before I had the girls, my heartbeats were being monitored and the midwife turned to me and said, you know you're having girls, don't you! I didn't know, but found out the next day. 
I'm so jealous of your compact twin bump. I was 26 weeks when I measured 40 weeks. Maybe mine was more to do with ice cream than twins! It was the only thing I could eat, with the heartburn - honest! Great that your results were all spot on.

Vick - I really felt looked after being seen so often. I didn't get as far as having fortnightly scans as the girls arrived at 34 weeks.

Love to all.
Sam x


----------



## Bronte

Hello Ladies.. I know i havent been around for ages... 

Firstly Dawn - Thank you for your messages, they have helped me alot..  Hope Jessica is doing well 

Lou - Great news on the MW visit and glad to see everything is fine and you are keeping well. 

Vick - Glad to hear your MW appts are going well too. I felt movements from about 24 weeks.. 

Spooks - Hope your ok hunny 

Helly - Nice to see things are going well with Emily.. Sorry to hear about the reflux... 

Marie - Hope your pg is going well. 

Hello to Nell, Sam, and everyone else on the board....

I will try and keep up with the thread from now on... 

Bronte xx


----------



## LLM

Bronte - Yay, you're back! Hope everything is going well for you? 30 weeks already, isn't time flying?!

Sam - You made me laugh with your ice cream belly! Thankfully I don't like ice cream so there's no chance of me overeating on that, but then me and the bambinos are very partial to chocolate.........

Vick - Its great to have all the scans and check-ups isn't it?! I feel sorry for my pg friends who only have scans at 12 weeks and 20 weeks, I've had loads!!!!!!

Back at work today after a snowy day yesterday. Didn't want to risk driving to work so stayed at home and caught up on the ironing & cleaning. The wardrobes are finishing in the nursery and the carpet is going in today so that means I can put everything I've bought into it over the weekend and then it will be ready to welcome my little cherubs (but not for at least another 8 weeks!)

Bought a new washing machine yesterday as mine has been doing my head in. It keep sleaving mucky marks on white clothes that I can't get out and I can't run the risk of it doing that to all the new baby white things I need to wash before their arrival. Got a super dooper one with a 7kg capacity.......think it's going to get some hammer soon!!!

Lou x


----------



## pippilongstockings

lou - we've managed to wear out our machine in 2 years and we've only got 1 baby!  Good idea to get a large capacity machine!

hi everyone hope you are all ok, have been lurking on here for a while and reading all your stories xx

Day 2 of our first cycle ttc #2 and veering between excitement and terror....... Luckily I don't think I'll have much time to get stressed during the 2ww this time - Luke's giving me the run around like you wouldn't believe!  He's a treasure, being a mummy is great :0)

pippi xx


----------



## Hobbs

Hello ladies

Sorry i havent been around in ages  I'm slowly loosing the plot and suffering from mumnesia (tee hee)

I have had my first consultant appt (due to my graves disease) and was told i had to deliver in the hospital.  Had a bit of a ding dong with the consultant and told him i was going to deliver at home, all being well.  He rambled on about the risk of thyrotoxicosis of the newborn.  i told him i was a midwife knew the risks and the fact that it only materialises after 24 hrs should not prevent me from delivering at home as i can take my baby to see a paed within 24hrs.  We discussed (argued) it back and forth for a while and he has now agreed ( i was going to do it anyway, all being well)

Dont get me wrong ladies i'm not a free birther or an incense burning hippie ( apologies if i'm offending anyone) I just want to have a nice birth in a familiar surrounding where i am comfortable.  If the baby was not happy or i had a problem diagnosed antenatally i would be off to the hospital in a shot, i just dont think a minor problem like graves disease should bar me from having a home birth  (rant over)  So ladies if it is want you want, dont let the doctors bully you into a hospital birth.

I now have a little bump and was down to my last pair of trousers that fitted so i have given in and bought 3 pairs of trousers, 1 for work and 2 for leisure, they are so disgustingly comfy.

So how is everyone, i see some beautiful bump pictures, lou and marie yours are absolutly fab

Love Hobbs x


----------



## HellyS

Hi everyone

Bronte - lovely to see you back!  I cant believe you are 30 weeks already - just think that in a maximum of 12 weeks you will have little Oscar with you - how exciting!!!

Pippi - Loads of luck with your cycle - heres hoping that Luke has a little brother or sister in about 10 months time         

Lou - Great news on your midwife appointment and on getting the nursery all sorted - you sound so so happy - its lovely to hear    I have read that about heartbeats too - how lovely it would be to have one of each!

Sam -   at your ice cream belly     Mine was mostly chocolate and crisps   

Vick - I bet its great to know that you are going to be seeing/hearing your babies so often - that was why I bought a doppler as I was so edgy in between appointments!

Lorraine - Any news yet??  Hope the sweep wasnt too bad for you and it got things moving!

Marie - How are things with you, Ethan and bump?

Spooks - The monthly scans will help to reassure you that things are all going well!  Take care x

Dawn - Thanks for the advice about putting the piccies on - it keeps taking ages then wont save - think it may be too big a file but I dont know how to make it littler.  Any ideas?  Sorry for being a bit       How is Jessica doing?  I bet she is getting really big and into everything now!

Sam -    thinking of you hunny

Hobbs - Glad to hear you stood your ground - Im hopeless with anyone remotely medical, I just say oh yes that'll be fine when really Im shouting on the inside NOOOO    sorry for being a bit ignorant but what is Graves?

Hi to everyone else I have missed!  We are well.  Emily slept through for the first time last night (11pm - 7am) so I feel like a new woman!!! 

Take care and will be in touch soon
Helly
xxx


----------



## spooks

Hi everyone   
hope we're all well today 
I'm so pleased to be posting straight after Helly -that way I don't miss as many people out 

helly - what's is like to feel human again    - hope Emily's sleeping- through lasts.  

Hobbs - good for you! Personally the idea of a home birth terrifies me   so I was more than happy to be told I had no choice but to have the baby at a specified hospital. I have Graves too but have been better since pg than ever before! 
How exciting getting your mat. trousers - it's sheer relief to feel that elasticated waist  I'm worried I won't want to give them up after LO is born.  The big knickers are certainly here to stay. 

Pippi - hope all is going well  

Loulou -   hope the nursery is coming along nicely - I'm getting impatient now Dh wants to wait to put up furntiture but I just want to see it done. 
Happy washing with your new machine too 

Bronte - hello  hope you're okay. I've been thinking about you. 

Sam - I like your ice-cream remedy for heartburn  Idon't like ice-cream myself but I'm sure I could manage a few magnum lolli's. I've discovered chewing gum works for me but it's not very exciting.

Snoopy - glad everything is going well. I expect the movements *are* the babies - I used to eat a handful of sweets and drink cold water if I ever wanted to feel a kick on demand. I'm getting plenty now and they're right in the ribs. 

Lorraine - hope all is well with you  

Tequila Queen hope all is well and the family issues are resolving themselves    

nell - how are things? 

Bungee, Daisee, Spaykay, Marielou, Millicent - squash togther for a group hug  
how are you all feeling?  

Love and hugs to dawn, vivienne, Eli, sar w, Stephanie, Ckbe, Colly, Sam mn, Wolla, Ju, and everyone 
spooks


----------



## eli..g

Well done Emily on sleeping through!!!!         
Such a great feeling....or did you wake up worrying?
I did for a little while but now sleep through myself too!!  Only I think i wake up more tired now.. 

Hobbs.... yeah.. maternity trousers!!  Feels like such a relief doen't it.... made me wonder why stuggled in uncomefy trousers for so long!!

Lou... I feel so excited for you getting your nursery ready... such fun!!
Guess you'll be watching the boys in action this arvo...!!

Pippi... Hiiii
Hope you and your lovely boy are well... HOw you been feeling?

OOOH I hear Fin waking up, must go
Snowy LOve to you all


----------



## Bronte

Lou - You are putting me to shame.. I havent got Oscars wardrobe finsihed off but the other things are done.. I need to do some washing though for him.. We got a new washing machine before xmas as well as our old one was on its way out and i was worried it would pack in just as he arrived..

Helly - Lovely to hear that Emily is sleeping through.. Hope it continues chick..

I have been up since 2.30am...  I feel like a   and have just about managed to make a pan of lentil soup... Oscar is determined to get me up through the night.. If im not weeing he is playing the drums with my insides... 

Love to all

Bronte xxxx


----------



## HellyS

Oooo Bronte - Emily used to be really active at night and when she was born she had her days and nights mixed up..... hope Oscar works it out before he is here with you!!


----------



## spooks

I seem to have a night time baby at the moment too 
Bronte - we may be on here together at all hours of the night  
We've got the furniture (still in boxes) and a pram and car seat but that's about it. 
No clothes etc. yet - plenty of time!


----------



## Marielou

Will BBL for personnals - new baby announcement! http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=174867.0

Congrats to the new Mummy and Daddy!

Marie xxxx


----------



## bungeee

Hey Ladies

Good to hear your all getting on well and your bumps are growing!!!  Apologies, I don't get to respond often but do read when I can.
Rest assured you are often in my thoughts and I can't wait to hear about the next round of arrivals!

All is good with the twins, they are growing well and weighing 2lb2 and 2lb3.  I am measuring 30 weeks, both babies are breech and so the cons have been discussing a C section, but I'm hoping there is still time for them to move.  Mine have different speed heartbeats as well Lou, last time one was 130 and the other 158.  I've been thinking it's one of each too!

I've had a bit of a nightmare due to pregnancy hormones.  I discovered a few lumps under my armpit and was sent to Onclogy where there were concerned about lymphoma.  I then had to go for a Biopsy (which was horrendous!) luckily all came back clear.  The lumps are from a combination of two cysts and random breast tissue!  Hence the sudden growth as the it's grown in line with my boobs!  ALl is well now though!

Sending love and luck to you all!

x


----------



## going it alone

That's it now. I've had enough. Why did everyone else get compact twin bumps and I got the whopper. That's just not fair. Lucky you Bungee. As you can tell I'm obviouslty not at all jealous!!!! It looks like one of each flavour for you too. I could never work out what the heartbeats sounded like - train or horse so I couldn't go on that. There's still loads of time for them to move yet. I know when I had my 4D scan I was 26 weeks, at the beginning of the scan they were head to bum, by the end of it they were head to head, that was in the space of thirty minutes. The scare over the lumps must have been awful. Glad to hear that you've been given the all clear.

I turned nocturnal for a while when the twins were first born, it was easier.

Will catch up later on personals

Love to all

Sam x


----------



## eli..g

Darn hormones....gald yo've got the all clear now bungee, must have been a scarey time for you.  Hpe you can relax a little now though!!

Yeah both lou and bungee with one of each flavour... anyone else??


----------



## *ALF*

Hello all

Bungee - aren't hormones wonderful?!!!! That must have been a worrying time, but great to hear its all okay.

Bungee & Lou - sounds like you both have one of each there, how exciting (not that two boys or two girls wouldn't also be exciting!)

Spooks and Bronte - hope your LO calm down a bit at night, it's a bit soon to be getting into the night time waking routine!!  I was very lucky in that Jess didn't wake me much at night whislt pregnant and seemed to know night from day from the word go (should I have whispered that last bit?!!!)


Got to keep this short, lots to do while Jess naps.

Love to all
Dawn
xx


----------



## HellyS

yes Dawn you should have whispered  

Congratulations Lorraine!!!!  

Hi everyone else just a quickie   as Emiy is napping and i have jobs to do!  I cant remember if I have already said but we have booked her Christening - a week on Sunday - Im so excited!!

xx


----------



## LLM

Helly - How lovely to have Emily christened whilst she's still a baby. I'm planning to have ours done this summer so they will still be small enough to wear proper christening gowns and have photo's that I can tease them with on their 18th's!!

For those of you that wanted to see the nursery, here it is............

http://i370.photobucket.com/albums/oo148/louloumac/cot003.jpg

Got another scan tomorrow morning and I can't wait to see how much they weigh.........

Hugs to all
Lou xx


----------



## *ALF*

Helly - enjoy Emily's christening, but don't do what I did and get so stressed about the day that you don't sit back and enjoy it.  Most importantly you MUST post some pictures.  What are you putting Emily in? is it a traditional gown?

In answer to your question on ** Jess slept through for the first time at nine weeks and on a regular basis from 12 weeks, but don't get me wrong we still haven't got it mastered as she usual stirs at least once for her dummy or a quick cuddle, in fact she's probably got worse in the last few months!!

Your picture - you should be able to resize it in the package you use to download it from the camera (assuming its a digital pic).  If not then you can use something like www.photobucket.com

Lou - your nursery looks lovely, just wating for your two little munchkins!!


Lots of love to all
Dawn
xx


----------



## LLM

To protect my anonymity (and that of my babies) I've change my profile name to LLM as the other name was too obvious to anyone who may know me!

Lou xx


----------



## HellyS

Dawn - its a traditional gown and is 90 years old.  My grandma's elder sister wore it first then went to Grandma, then my dad/uncle, then me now Emily - I love it, its so beautiful - well I think so anyway!!

LLM - your nursey is gorgeous!  Do you sit and look at it all of the time?  I used to do that when I was pregnant  

Love to you all
Helly
xxx


----------



## *ALF*

Helly - that sounds wonderful, you've got to post some pics.  We didn't have a family gown so I bought Jess a new one but in the hope that she'll use it for her child(ren).


----------



## LLM

Oooo, I wonder if my Mum still has my christening gown? Mind you, if she has we'd still need to buy another one for the second twin so maybe that's not an option!

Helly - I do keep popping my head in the nursery and having a little think to myself!!!

Been for a growth scan this morning and came away feeling a little disappointed. Had an asian sonographer who's English wasn't the best and she had a really abrupt attitude. She moaned the whole way through the scan about how difficult scanning twins is and how mine were awkward babies who were lying wrong, blah, blah, blah. She has commented in my notes that they are lying transverse which I think is wrong as up until now they have always been head down and she described them as lying diagonally to me with heads down and one on top of the other so hardly transverse which I would describe as fully horizontal. She measured one as weighing 3lb 13oz and the other as 2lb 14oz so I'm a little concerned that one baby is a whole pound lighter than the other but then her measuring skills seemed very haphazard so I'm not going to worry too much. I'm booked in for another scan in a fortnight so hopefully we'll have a nicer person and the babies will have straightened out. 

DH reckons that because the scan was so early (8:30am) that the babies were still squashed together and fast asleep and that they hadn't had a chance to have a morning stretch!!

Lou x


----------



## going it alone

LLM - Love the nursery. I bought the girls new dresses for their christening as I wouldn't have been able to decide who would wear my old one. I have a teddy bear that's in their room, they share him. He was the one I got for my first Christmas. I've decided its going to the first grandchild, rather than having to choose between the girls! Yes I am thinking that far ahead!
Don't worry about the scans, they are only an estimate and quite a vague one at that. Saying that, there was a 1lb 6oz difference in the girls birth weights. The weight that they gave me at the growth scan was never that accurate then, more a guide they said around 3lb for example.

Love to all
Sam x


----------



## Mitchie

Hi Girlies,
Sorry been awol again, am trying to keep up with all the postings but just seem to be too pooped or busy to reply. 
Lou; Sure all will be well with ur next scans, put it down to a numpty sonographer!! Love your Nursery, we are certainly on the same decor wave-length   although our oak is lighter, the wood/cream/M+P theme is spot on ! We too now have our nursery painted, carpeted AND cotbed built and in (complete with Barnaby Button mobile!!) ,plus moses basket and teddy in position !! Am really pleased we are getting more organised. Wardrobe, drawers and Pram arrive next month!!  The night we put the cotbed  together ( finally went for the Cosattto Hogarth cos about the only one with a drop side that i liked) DH attached the mobile and wound it up, OMG what a moment that was, very emotional     of happiness !! Everytime we get to the top of the stairs we see the nursery, and its just so full of the air of anticipation and waiting.........SO exciting! One downer tho is i've acquired Piles, omg so uncomfortable !!   
Marie; great bump my lovely !
Goiing-it-alone; Great posts as always, so full of good advice xx
Tawny, Helly, Bungee, Eli, Spooks, Hobbs, Bronte and all................hiya all, hope ur all well and good,
Love intermittent poster, but alway with you, Mitchie xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sam mn

been awol again for a few wks and i cant believe how many pages you have all managed to get through.

hope all bumps and babies r doing well. thanks all for your kind wishes, we are doing ok. having a fab time with nathan as he is just going through the most adorable stage. so all this is helping. dreading march as that is when our baby should have been due if hadnt had mc. but feeling ok at the mo.

eli does that mean you have got a different mobile no now? most get together soon. i bet finlay is growing fast. how is the reflux now? 

sam
xxx


----------



## eli..g

All going well here thanks sam......(she says quietly) the reflus seems to have setteld alot at last!!  And i started him on soilds last week!!!  He's 5 1/2 months now.... where does the time go!
Could you pleas text or pm me your number sometime,  lost all numbers when I washed the phone!!!!   
Managed to get a new one on insurance but lost all nos and pics!!


----------



## Ging ging

Hi ladies

Just wanted to say I have not forgotten you, just life is some what hetic at present, I have been suffering with a bad neck, had to spend a week and half at my parents as I could'nt do anything with the girls.  Maisie bless her got struck down with yet another viral infection so she has been an unhappy bunny recently, we are at the hospital with her tomorrow to see if we can get to the bottom of her problems with her tum.  Lily is doing great.

When I get chance I will pop back and do some personals, just wanted to say hi, and send you all my love.  

xxx


----------



## eli..g

POor maisie... hope you r appointment goes ok tomorrow, and something can get sorted soon, glad to head LIly is doing well though.


----------



## LLM

Bump!!!!!!!!!! We nearly fell off the first page and that's not on!

Not alot to report from me. I'm 31 weeks today and I can't believe how quickly the weeks are passing. Starting to panic a little about the birth and how I'm going to cope with two babies but DH assures me it will be fine!!

Bump rubs all round
Lou xx


----------



## Mitchie

Hi Lou,
I was 28 wks yday, and still havent read the chapter about BIRTH in my book ! Getting bigger by the day, but nowhere as impressive as you !!
Tequila; hope ur feeling loads better now, and maisie too  
Eli and Samn; Hope u and your boys are fine and dandy  
DH goes away on Monday for 3wks, so not looking 4ward to that  
Finished grouting the kitchen yday. Woohoo !
But building inspector came round last week and wants veluxs in freshly-decorated nursery lowered    
Sam, Tawny, Helly, Marie and all ; Hiya hope you and yours are all well.
Better go now, am on half term this week but supposed to be writing up reports. Ho Hum.
Mitchie xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Marielou

I'm 19 weeks today!  Must be the day for moving up a week  Very close to the halfway mark now ....

Mitchie - 28 weeks, 3rd tri!   

Lou - Eeeeeeek its happening so quick for you!  Its totally normal to worry about the birth and even 1 baby is daunting, know its not the same but I have wondered how Ill cope with 2!  

Tequila - Hope the appt went well   

Eli - Can't believe Finlay is 5.5 months old already!  Seems like yesterday he was born .... how is he liking solids?

sam mn -   I love the toddler stage, its really hard and demanding but fantastic too, isn't it?!

I had a dream the other night that I had a girl and it was so real when I saw you all typing about christening gowns I got all excited and thought I'd tell you how my little girl is wearing my christening gown which was made from my mum's wedding dress and used for all the family baby girls ... then I remembered we don't know the sex   and won't until the birth - it felt so real though, you know?!

Marie xxxx


----------



## Ging ging

Hi ladies

Maisie's appt went well, they gave her some new medication, she is currently laying on my lap.We had one sticky moment and I felt for DH, the doctor had'nt read are notes properly it clearly states Donor sperm IVF, he was taking a medical history, started with me, then automatically asked DH his family history, we both said it was not an issue, he looked puzzled and continued to ask DH questions, till I said we used donor sperm, and he looked at the notes again, and said ah yes. Really felt for DH 

LLM- You will be fine chuck, somehow you just cope, if you want to ask me any questions feel free.

Marielou - oh your dream might be a sign, I had a really vivid dream 3 days before OTD, that I had done the HPT and got a positive, it was that real I woke DH and told him to go make sure I had'nt found the HPT and done it, and low and behold 3 days later I got my BFP.

Hi Mitchie - oh bad building inspector, can you argue it?   at DH going away, is he going far?

Anyway Maisie has nodded off on my lap, so going to try and move her back to her basket, she like to lie on her tummy across your legs.

Love to all.
xxx


----------



## *ALF*

FLying past - just wanted to say Marie I've been convinced since the beginning that you're having a girl.....................................


----------



## going it alone

TQ - glad Maisie's appt went well.

Marie - almost halfway!!! your bump looks like you're further. Maybe a girl then?!?

LLM - I don't know how you cope, but it does come naturally and you cope. You'll do brilliantly, trust me. Have you finished work yet? I'm losing track, sorry.

Mitchie - 3rd Tri, it'll fly by. Mat leave soon!! Bl00dy building inspectors.

Love to all
Sam x


----------



## LLM

Thanks for the vote of confidence girls, it really helps to know that the mothering instinct will kick in and I will cope..........somehow!!

Sam - I haven't finished work yet and don't plan to for another 3 weeks. I work in the family business with my Dad so there isn't the pressure that others normally face to hand in leaving dates etc. We're just playing it by ear and if I can't manage it one day then I won't go in. I intend to work as long as I can so that I get more dosh and also I'd be bored sat at home. That said, it would be nice to have a couple of weeks to rest before the madness commences!!

Marie - Are you going to find out the sex at the 20 week scan?

New bump pic uploaded and yes, I have an outie which I don't like but can't do anything about!!!

Lou xx


----------



## going it alone

I would recommend a couple of weeks rest. I only had a couple of days before I went into hospital. I finished work on Friday, went to a meeting for work on Monday, admitted to hosp on Weds. I would have enjoyed a week at least of being able to mooch around the house, a little me time while I got the chance. I was lucky too when it came to work as I only had 50% contact time with the class from the summer onwards, with the last week being paperwork only. Let me know when you finish and we can meet up.
Sam x


----------



## Marielou

Gosh, I am hormonal, I just cried reading that some of you think I'm having a girl!  Wow, that sounds like I'd favour a girl, I just think I'd be more happily shocked if it was a girl, because I am so expecting to have a boy!  Naturally, I am thrilled with either one!  And nope, we're not finding out at the scan, we're waiting for the big day!  

If it is a girl, expect a pink explosion ... (reminisent of the blue explosion that followed Ethan's birth   ) 

Lou - Love the new bump pic!  I noticed it on the twins thread (was lurking for Mrs Nikki news) and thought 'wow!'  - I need to update my photo but can't find the lead for the camera 

TQ - Glad Miasie's appt went well - poor DH over the DR's oversight   

Marie xxxx


----------



## *ALF*

Lou - loving the new bump pic - that's coming aloing nicely!!!!!


----------



## *ALF*

Ohhh Helly - I've just remembered it's Emily's Christening today wasn't it - hope it all went well and you had a wonderful time celebrating your precious little one     Can't wait to see some pics of her in her wonderful gown.


----------



## LLM

Marie - just spotted your ticker saying you're 20 weeks today.........where has that gone?!!!!

Helly - I hope the christening went like a dream!

Sam - I'm planning to finish work on 13th March so only 2 weeks left to go.......yikes!! Would be nice to meet up again before the babies arrive as I'm not sure how long it will take me to brave leaving the house with them!!

I'm 32 weeks today and loving ticking each week off, not that I want my pregnancy to end, just means another week I've managed to cook the babies which has to be good for them. I must say I'm starting to get a little tired now and bit more uncomfortable. I've got another scan in the morning and will be interested to see how they are lying, I think "righty" is firmly parked under my right armpit, well that's how it feels!

Lou xx


----------



## LLM

Well I've been for another scan this morning and was delighted to be told one is 4lb 1oz and the other 4lb 10oz, so that's 8lb 11oz of babies in my tummy and still another 6 weeks to go (hopefully!). This time we saw a lovely sonographer girl who took the time to explain everything and told us that both are head down with "righty" a little lower than "lefty" so will presume that will be the first to be born. Feel very blessed today!

Off to get my hair done this afternoon so only a few hours in the office and then it's the weekend - yay!!

Take care everyone
Lou xx


----------



## Spaykay

Ooooo Louuuuuu, lovely bump!

Kay xxx


----------



## going it alone

Great weights Lou. Libby was on my right and was much lower and obviously first! Amelie was higher, with her legs across the top of my bump. It's basically half a pound a week each weight gain from here on in!!! What centiles are they on. Must be around the 90s. I finished work at 31 weeks. It does get tiring towards the end, sheer weight and size I think.

Helly - How did the Christening go? Brilliantly I hope.

Love to all
Sam x


----------



## Daisee08

Hi All - WOW i didnt realise i had been AWOL for that long! its gonna take a while for me to catch up with how everyones been doing and going through...

Just wanted to pop on and say hi and to let you know that all is well with me and baby - getting bigger now at 29 weeks. Have had all my scans and listening to strong fast heatbeats each time - its so amazing isnt it?!

Got a call to say iron is on the low side so got to take tablets for that but hopefully nothing to worry about.

Apart from that everything is cool with me and i promise to try and keep up - everything is suddenly getting very busy and hectic

Anyway - hope everyone is well and apologies for no personals - i have a fair bit of reading to do! 

take care all


----------



## HellyS

Hi everyone
sorry Ive not been around but we are in hospital at the minute.  Emilys Christening was beautiful and i will post properly about it later.  Just didnt want you all to think Id gone missing ha ha!!  Emily has severe reflux (silent - no vomitting) but is in horrendous pain.  We are waiting to be transferred to a larger hospital but there are no beds at the minute.  The doctors are using a video we took of her feeding to use as a case study as apparantly the type she has is quite rare.  We are all shattered at the minute but i promise to catch up soon - Lou your bump is lovely  

take care everyone
Love
Helly and Emily
xxx


----------



## pippilongstockings

oh no Helly, poor Emily.  I hope they manage to sort out the reflux soon and make her more comfortable  

pippi x


----------



## SarW

My goodness Lou...What a bump!! 

I haven't been on here for ages, but just wanted to check in and say we haven't dissappeared altogether from the face of the earth.
We've had a bit of bad news about my father in law lately who has been diagnosed with terminal cancer. Everything has been pretty stressful, but hopefully now things are looking up with the beginning of some chemo treatment.


----------



## SarW

Whoops, I didn't mean to post that straight away... 

Alice has been great to take our minds off things. She's now walking and is 15 months old. 

We're now considering trying for number 2, although have been told we have to go and see the GP again to be referred. I'm hoping the process won't take too long as we had quite a number of problems last time. I'm crossing my fingers it'll work as well as last time, but that's famous last words.

Dawn...I love your latest Pic! So cute! 

Marie...My goodness time flies! How's the hormones been today?

Helly...I really hope everything goes ok with Emily. Thinking of you.

Great to read all these new babies will be on their way soon! 

Love
Sarah


----------



## Mitchie

Hiya All  
Sarw; So so sorry to hear about your FIL, how dreadful   But i'm glad Alice is keeping your spirits up, and good luck with tx for No.2 !! 
Samn; I know you were dreading March, i hope you are bearing up OK and that Nathan is still being adorable  
Eli; How's solids going ??
TQ; How's Maisie doing , poor bubba i hope she is getting more comfortable now ? 
PippiLS; Good luck for OTD on Thurs !! 
Marielou; Bump looking good my lovely !! Cant believe you are now at 21wks.....that is FLYING by !!!! How r u feeling ?
Helly; Poor poor Emily,sending lots of love and strength to you all, i hope she can get some relief really soon, if not already   it must be so hard for you.
LLM; LOVELY bump my lovely and great weights too, you must be thrilled ! How's your hair do ? 
Kay; Cant believe you're at 22 weeks already !! Where does the time go ??
I'm trying to cherish every pregnant moment cos it seems to be going so fast and i know i will never be PG again, it is a very precious feeling and special time isnt it ?
Daisee; hello! Dont think we've 'met' ? I'm 29+5 so pretty much the same as you ! How r u feeling ? How ready are you ??  
Tawny, Going-it-Sam, and anyone i've forgotten, HIYA !! Hope you are all well and good  
Well, i finish work on Friday !!  I know i will be emotional, i work with a brilliant bunch of people and they've all been SO supportive and wonderful thru all our tx and our pregnancy, i will really miss them, especailly as my family are not close by. Dont get me wrong, i AM really looking forward to some time at home, i'm a real homebird ar heart, and there's still a LOT of decorating and stuff to do, but leaving work will be a big turning point and another milestone for me.
DH has been away for a week now, so 2 more weeks to go   He's inbetween Iraq and Afghanistan so not exactly a bundle of laughs. I'm finding it a bit tiring doing all the dog-walking/chores/working,etc, so cant wait for him to come back, plus a good hug wouldnt go a miss  . Got Mum and Pops coming up soon tho for a few days so they'll help out a bit i hope.
Building Inspector might settle for fire doors instead of lowering the veluxs in the nursery, so less mess and hassle hopefully.
This weekend i half-packed my hospital case (!!) AND washed all the baby clothes/bedding, etc ! 3 LOADS worth !! Somehow we ( my mum and I) seem to have bought more than we realised !!!!!!!!!!
Anyway Gosh, in my determination to catch up with you all i seem to have got verbal diarrohea     Better go me thinks !!
Love and hugs to all
Mitchie xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
P.S Can anyone of you yummy Mummys recommend a good steriliser ?? My SIL wants to buy us one and i havent a clue which one would be best ?


----------



## going it alone

Mitchie - wow, what a post. I'm tired just reading it! well done you.
I had a tommee tippee microwave steriliser. It took six minutes and could sterilise six bottles and bits and doubled up as a cold water steriliser if needed. Other friends had steam ones and liked those too. Enjoy your pg. I still miss it. I would also relax as much as poss during your mat leave, before bubs arrives. You sound so busy, I think you'll need the rest.

SarW, so sorry to hear about your FIL.    

Helly - looking forward to Emily's Christening pics.

I'll catch up soon, I NEED to iron before I suffocate under the pile I've got!
Love to all
Sam xx


----------



## Mitchie

Thanks Sam, i thought the microwave ones might be good as they do the job SO quick, but didnt know if they had any disadvantages.
Yeh I did waffle on a bit didnt I ? Serves me right for getting so behind on my posts and being such a waffler  
Hope everyone's havin a good week.
Lol Mitchie  xx


----------



## LLM

Sam - Saw MW earlier and you'll be pleased to know that she measured me at 42 weeks, only 9 weeks ahead of where I am now!!

BP slightly raised but not overly concerned as urine ok but MW told me to be aware of any headaches or swellings. She couldn't believe I'm still working full time and I'm beginning to think the same myself. Feel absolutely shattered today and can't wait to get home for a kip!

Mitchie - I've bought the Avent IQ 24 which is a steam steriliser that takes loads of stuff and keeps things sterile for up to 24 hours. Only takes 6 minutes to run it's cycle apparently. Can't really say how good it is yet though as it's still in the box!!

Love to all
Lou xx


----------



## Spaykay

SarW -   so sorry to hear about your FIL

Mitchie - doesn't time fly!!!

Starting to panick about bringing the fact of DE into bubbas routine and life. I keep forgetting that she/he is from a donor egg now that she is in my tummy, It's all I thought about before! I hope I don't push the issue out if the way and then not help her/him understand properly!   I read my DE kids book to my tummy but cried throughout   and don't really like the 'duck' association now I've bought it. Will have to make my own I reckon using the scans etc.

Kay xxx


----------



## Tibbelt

Hello all!

just a quick post to let you know that I'm still in the land of the living!!   Time just runs away with me I'm afraid and I just don't get the time to post. But all is well, actually more than well - it's just fab! Our girls are full of beans and smiles every day and are just a joy to be with - I'm loving it! Feels like we've really got into a routine now which is nice and have settled into our life as a family! Bliss!! (sorry - get very soppy talking about our family!)

To all those with bumps - hope you are all keeping well and bumps are growing! Soon be lots of new babies on here (Lou & Marie - great bump pics!)        

Helly - hope Emily is beter soon and that you get the reflux under control, my goddaughter had it badly as a baby so I know how they suffer   give her a big kiss from me  

SarW - so sorry to hear about your FIL honey, I know first hand how tough it is so sending you a big, big   Can't believe Alice is 15 months already!!! Time flies! 

Samn - you too honey, a   

Spaykay - you;'ll be fine talking about the DE issue honey, it's no different to talking about adoption and we talk about it regularly (ok - so my 2 look at mummy like she's a nutter when I say ' do you remember coming home to live with mummy and daddy?' because they don't remember but it's all good practise for talking about it when they're older and if you make it part of the normal fabric of their life then they'll just accept it as normal. DNA is such a tiny part of being a parent honey, you'll be mummy 110%)

Sam - oh the ironing!!!!   Tell me about it - how many clothes can 2 little girls get through!!! ha ha!

Sorry going to have to dash - I can hear a little one stirring! But lots of love to all and I'll try and be better at posting   to me!!!

Lots of love to all
S
xxxx


----------



## Spaykay

Tibbelt - thank you  

Kay xxx


----------



## eli..g

Great words tilbet.. gald you are doing well.


All of you and your bumps.... hope you are all well and looking forward to mmeting your little ones.  I'm sure you are getting very excited now

Time certainly does flt in babydom... fin is now 6 months and is doiung well.  Well he was until he got a cold and is now off his food and milk, giving calpol all the timehope to see improvement soon.  How long should i wait before seeing the gp?
Also...
Have a bit of a scare with him at the mo....From birth he has had a little dimple and v shaped crease on his bottom... i always thought it cute.  After speakinking last week to a friend who i know her little boy had the same, she said he had to be tested for spina bifida because of it.  Worried but distracted I managed to pass the week until i saw hv yesterday, she said the same as friend and sent me of to gp yesterday.  Result is we now waiting to hear from hospital piaditrician, and will have to go in!  I'm so scared and feel so sick with worry.  Got appt monday with dietician and also for allergey testing so theu trying to time it with that.
Am trying to focus on how happy and active he normally is but still so scared.  

What if it is, i'll blame myself for those days i forggot folic acid  
xxx


----------



## Spaykay

eli G -   this friend only said 'tested' didn't she, her child has not got spina difida I presume then. I'm sure it's just a precaution and you forgetting folic acid occasionally will be nothing to do with this.    

All fine with my scan today, HER sac is all back to normal.

Kay xxx


----------



## pippilongstockings

Eli - Try not to worry too much.  I've got two dimples on my back too, which indicates an extremely mild form of SB.  You wouldn't know to look at me would you?!  It's never been an issue in any way whatsoever and the only reason I know is that a dr once said "oh I see you've got mild SB" when I was having an examination for something unrelated!  So, it doesn't have to be a disaster.  And you'd be amazed how many people I speak to who don't know about taking folic acid before getting pg.  I've just bought my sis a big bottle of them as she's trying and had no idea!  So don't beat yourself up about that.  Glad Fin is doing well and is enjoying his solids when he's not got a cold. I use snufflebabe vapour rub, sudafed plug-ins and calpol when Luke has a cold and go to the GP only if it sounds like he's got a chest infection.  They don't do anything otherwise, even if they're coughing until they're sick     

Tibbelt - so glad you are doing so well with your girls.  You sound really happy, it's lovely  

Spaykay - we worried a bit about the donor issue before having Luke but rarely think about it now.  He is the light of our lives and we are so blessed to have him - genetics have become irrelevant to us  

Hi to everyone else, hope you are all well and babies and bumps are growing nicely    No news from me really.  I tested on day 12 of 2ww with a Clearblue and a sainos test and got BFNs so just waiting for AF which is due today.  All the signs are there so hopefully she's show her face soon and we can get cracking on cycle #2.  Disappointed but not broken  

pippi x

Just about to post when Spaykay posted - a girl!!!  Horray! Did you know before?  Glad the scan went well xx


----------



## Spaykay

Thanks Pipi, I'm not worried about having used donor eggs as I already couldn't love her more, just want her to find out and understand in the correct way.  

We had an idea it was a girl and I felt 'girl' from the beginning, but today she spread her legs for the world to see!

Kay xxx


----------



## pippilongstockings

Yay!  I always knew Luke was a boy too - we would have been so surprised if he had been a girl!  We're still trying to work out how to talk to Luke about the donor issue.  The DC Network has a good book that we are going to get ("My story"?) so that should be a good start.  We've been quite open with family and friends too so it should be quite easy to drop it into conversation occassionaly.  It is a worry though isn't it?  We all just want to do what is best for our babies


----------



## going it alone

Tibb - And I've still got more ironing to do... I only did enough to last a few days, and I've done two more loads since then. I'm gonna have such an exciting Friday night! Great to hear that you are having such a great time with your two little darlings, it's amazing isn't it?!?

Kay - great news on the pink bundle. I had exactly the opposite feeling, thinking that I was having at least one boy. It was awful because when the second baby came out, we didn't even ask what she was, assuming that she was a he. (the complications with her delivery prob had something to do woth it too!)

LLM - not long now before mat leave starts. Great to hear that you're getting a bump and a half. With big babies like yours you must just be all bump. I had two whoppers as well and was measuring around 14 weeks ahead. As long as they're healthy that's all that matters. Now put your feet up whenever you can and enjoy it! As I've said. I'm free on Mondays and Tues afternoons so we must meet up before your two little ones make an appearance.

Eli - fingers crossed for the test results. As pippi said, mild cases often go un-noticed.


Mitchie - didn't mean that you'd waffled, I just wish I had the concentration to post such an in depth one!

Love to all
Sam x


----------



## spooks

hello all  
have been reading but my brain is mush at the moment and posting has been out of the question!  So apologies in advance for forgetting anyway - if you've posted on this last page you'll be okay anyone else - sorry 

Helly - hope little Emily is getting sorted out now   take care

daisee - lovely to hear from you - hope all is well 

louloumac - those weights sound great and your bump is lovely  

tibbelt - lovely to hear from you   glad all is well.

Eli -hope everything is okay - I won't tell you not to worry because that's impossible until you get the all clear from the dr's.   BUT don't beat yourself up about the folic acid days off. I expect your feeling down too because your little one is poorly and not quite himself  

Sarw - sorry to hear about your FIL  

Sam - how's the ironing coming along  put on some music and have a dance the same time - I read somewhere  that the repetative movements you make with your arms is supposed to aid relaxation and having a calming effect   so you should be in a complete chill zone by the time you've finished 

Kay   have you decorated the nursery yet? I've bever been a girly girl but it's amazing how I'm becoming attracted to bows and all things pink!!!! Must be the hormones - I am restraining myself though as although it's pretty definite ours is a girl (she hasn't got much modesty during scans!!!) there's always the chance that they're wrong!  
I haven't looked at the books from the DC network yet but if yours didn't suit you then it would be best to try to tell your LO in a way that does. 

Pippi -   I won't tell you off for early testing - think you've already been reprimanded on the other thread  you seem quite upbeat though and raring to go again -  all the best.

Mitchie - glad all is well, although you seem rather busy! Hope Dh gets home soon - bet he can't wait to see you.

Samn, TQ, Marie, Tawny, hope you're all well 
'everyone else' 

Bronte - hope things have settled down for you now - you've had a lot going on 

We went for a hospital tour this week and when I came home I just burst into tears - probably just hormones - but looking at all the equipment and monitors and stuff just reminded me of everything we've been through to get this far and I just have a feeling of grief for the child that me and Dh can never have. And the fact that if we want to try for another one we'll have to go through it all again. Then I feel enormous guilt for feeling like this as I know we are so lucky to be having a baby which we love so dearly already. Dh seems fine with it all but as the time is getting closer it's on my mind. I am enjoying this precious time but I'm surprised at how difficult I'm finding it.  If anyone has any words of wisdom to share I'd be grateful - think the 'guilt' of feeling like this is the hardest thing for me as though I'm letting down the LO we're having - did/does anyone else feel like this?  
Sounds like a bit of a desperate plea -  and I'm not that bad - in fact feel better already for writing it down. 
Well it's way past my bed time -
night all, love spooks


----------



## Marielou

Morning, 

Having a quiet morning here just tidying while Ethan plays (oh and I'm just having a tea break  ) and then out for a walk with a friend and her LO this afternoon to the park, if the weather stays nice (fingers crossed!) 

spooks - I found the hospital tour very over-whelming. It sort of brought home to me I was really having a baby and I can remember standing there just feeling like a little girl who was lost or something, still not feeling part of the 'group'.   Remember, if you're like me you're overrun with hormones (pesky things!) and I think the grieving feeling is normal.   Trust me, it'll go when you have your baby and pretty soon you won't be able to imagine any other baby but yours    Don't beat yourself up about the guilt - just let yourself feel what you need to feel   

pippi - I always thought Ethan was a boy too!  With this baby, I honestly have no idea!  People keep telling me its a girl - last time they all guessed boy.  Some days I am sure its a boy, others girl.  I guess we'll find out in June/July! 

eli - Ethan has exactly the same thing.  He has three dimples and the y shape.  I got told by my HV when he was 2 weeks old that he might have spina bifida and freaked out, was very upset etc.     We went to GP/paediatrician and they both looked and said he has spina bifida occulta, which is mild SB.  He walked within the expected time and you'd never know.  Apparently its very common and lots of people have it without ever knowing!  I think 1 in 10 people have it.   I took folic acid for 6 years before concieving Ethan and throughout my pregnancy, so its nothing to do with how little or often you take it   

Marie xxxx


----------



## lainey-lou

Hello everyone

I hope you don't mind me butting in but stephjoy suggested I post here for some advice/support so here I am. 

I have just had a donor egg cycle in cyprus. OTD was Wed but I tested early on Saturday and got a bfp. I have tested every other day since and each time the line has got darker. However, last night I had a bit of a bleed, nothing too dramatic - a bit of pink blood and now I am beside myself with worry. There is no more blood this morning so that's something I suppose. Steph said she thought it was quite common to bleed with donor eggs so I just wondered if anyone could reassure me. 

I am currently waiting at the epu for bloods to be done but am feeling really negative and sorry for myself. Some advice would be greatly appreciated. 

Lainey x


----------



## eli..g

You girls are great and have certainly reasured me that things will be ok.  It certainly is very common then just from what you've all said.  Still waiting to hear from the hospital.  Marie..pippi... spooks...kay.. sam.. wise words from you all.

MArie... did ethan have scans xrays ect?? How did they find out

Spook... I still have the mush for brains, and it doesn't seem to be fading away any time soon!!  Hope things dont llast this long for you!    The hospital tour is scarey, but its all there JUSt incase.  I went to a local DCnetwork meek up last week, with all the women just one man was present.  He was asked for his take on the whats a mans feeling on it all, his answer was.... "when a man says that he is ok about something, he really is as doent need to complicate things like women do.  The need to keep going over things is just not there for a man, once they make a decision they stick to it"  kinda makes sence reallly, was good to hear his thoughts.  I felt very worried after f was born about it al, but as time has gone on I can see beyond those issues and see my happy little boy ( well normally, when he's well that is!) looking up laughing at his daddy and know it was all worth it! You'll never let down your little one and will love ? so much.  The donor issue will never go away, just pales away and other things become moer important.

Listen to me.... I wish I coul give myself such good advice  

Kay..a pink one how lovley!!

Hope you all getting to enjoy some sunshine.... I think I will take fin to park later... cheer us both up!!


----------



## eli..g

Lainey Lou..... hi!!  Thats what my dad calls me, so feel like I know you already!!

   Try not to get yourself all worried, it happens to lots of people not just donor eggs.  Whilst I did not get this myself, I could not not reply to you, Maire here bleed right through her first pregnancy if my memory serves me right, she now has lovely ethan!!

Hoping and praying that you bfp stays with you    

Let us know how you get on??


----------



## Spaykay

Spooks - got a bit confused there hun as I forget about the donor issue. Every feeling is natural hun and yo uhave to go through these feelings and not shut them out. I'm not a pink person too, but there are some cute dresses   I'm holding back too, even though she did have her legs spread for the whole world to see   See....takes after me even though she didn't come from my egg!

Kay xxx


----------



## LLM

Kay - How lovely to have a daughter, I honestly haven't got a clue what's growing inside me. People keep saying there's at least one boy because I'm all bump up front but then I've got a really sweet tooth which can be a sign of a girl. When you have twins I think all the old wives tales go out the window.................can't wait to find out!!

I was off work yesterday and I've been off today too. Came down with flu like symptoms on Wednesday night, hot/cold/shivers/aches and today I'm absolutely streaming although feel a little better in myself. All the coughing and sneezing isn't good for my double bump though, feels like all (what's left of) my stomach muscles have been ripped to shreds! I can do without this at the end of my pregnancy but there's not alot I can do about it. Just sleeping and resting, hope to feel a little better tomorrow...........

Sam - I finish work next Friday so we'll sort something out for after then. It will be nice to have something to look forward to once my ML starts!

Hugs to all
Lou xx


----------



## Marielou

Eli - No, he didn't need any scans etc - they just exammined him.  If it was true spina bifida the holes would be open and deep and it would be quite obvious - or so the specialist told me   Its apparently very rare that they'd discover spina bifida so long after the birth, its usually discovered at birth or during the anomoly scan.  Ethan's dimples are quite obvious yet harmless and have been picked up by all HV's and the dr's midwives in hospital and there is nothing wrong with him    Easy to say but try not to worry too much  

Lou - I too don't have a clue what I have inside me (aside from a kicking baby  ) - I was so certain Ethan was a boy, and I keep wondering girl this time and other people keep guessing girl .... its fun to guess!

Kay -   at Emily (omg this board is full of emily's - hope you're not planning on having her a month early like the other emilys?!   ) spreading her legs - at least she was co-operative and not a mini diva and keeping her legs crossed! 

Lainey lou - Hello and welcome  Congrats on your long awaited BFP - I had red/brown/pink bleeding with Ethan, 2 of the bleeds were full on red and heavy but he's fine.  And IU've had 4 red bleeds with this baby ... alll very scary and not very nice but it doesn't mean the end   

Marie xxxx


----------



## Spaykay

Lou - hope you feel better soon  

lainey-lou - not sure that it's true that donor egg pregnancies tend to bleed or bleed more often, but I do know that it's quite common for pg ladies to have bleeds. It may just be the implantation bleed hun. If it's very little and has stopped then don't worry. If it goes red or increases then check with your clinic and they may up your drugs.

Marielou - how thick am I   just realised you post on the donor board. Did you use donor egg or sperm? Just interested coz I only just put 2 and 2 together. I seriously keep forgetting about the donor issue, which I guess is good really. I hope Emily Grace doesn't come early  

Kay xxx


----------



## spooks

hello everyone 
thanks for the reassurances - very helpful indeed  
When I first started on FF I made a vow with myself never to post if I'd had a drink and I probably shouldn't post after 10pm now I don't drink! But as you've said it is best to face up to your feelings. And I am feeling absloutely fine today. 
Eli - it's interesting to hear a man's perspective of things - we are so different!  
Hope F is feeling better today. 

Kay - I didn't realise we had another Emily on the way   - you do know they have a tendency to come early on this thread  

Marie - boy or girl - how exciting waiting to find out . I was absolutely convinced we were having a boy and was *only* looking at the boy themed nurseries and clothes so decided I had to know before hand just incase I was wrong   it hasn't made any difference at all but I do still find myself going to the boys section of catalogues first 

lainey lou - hello and welcome  sorry I can't help with your query - wishing you all the best 

lou - take it easy   hope you feel better soon 
love to all  spooks


----------



## Marielou

Kay - sperm   I forget all the time too   

spooks - Oh I only looked at boy things with Ethan but seem drawn to girly pink things this time!  Not sure why, not finding out the sex is the only willpower I have  

Am currently addicted to wine gums ... am eating far too much.  Oops. 

Marie xxxx


----------



## Spaykay

I just told DH that little one is kicking on my bladder and he seemed to get to the issue of not wanting her to have a boyfriend.   men! She hasn't even been born yet!!!

Kay xxx


----------



## eli..g

Just saving us from dropping of the botton of main page,  we dont want that!!

HOpe you all ok this week??

F is ok now, all better.  Turns out he had tonsilitus in the end, no wonder my poorley little boy was not eating or drinking!  Anti biotics have done their job, so all better here! 
Had appt at hospital on monday with dietician, f's milk been changed again.  Did not get to see piadeatric doctor at the same time.  HAve got an appt now for next tuesday to see someone about his bottom.

Love to all

xx


----------



## Bronte

Forgive me ladies as i am way behind....

Eli - Hope little F is making a recovery with those antibiotics and will be well soon.. 

Spooks - Glad your feeling better sweetie... 

Kay - Congrats on finding out your having a little girl.... 

Marie - You have done so well not finding out.. I couldnt bear the suspense and was desperate to know...

Lou - Hope the cold/flu is easing abit and your starting to feel better... 

Dawn - Hope you and Jessica are well.. 

Lainey - I had a bleed at 5 weeks 5 days and ended up having a early scan due to the amount of blood.. It turned out to be a haematoma... Hope you have some good news to share with us soon... 

Helly - Hope Emily is doing ok 

I have been for a 35 +5 week scan and to see cons... Baby weighing 5 and a half pound.. head down and feet under my ribcage which isnt the nicest feeling in the world but musnt complain... Im going back in on the 2nd of April for a sweep if he hasnt made an appearance by then and i will be induced around my due date.. I know they normally leave you for up to 2 weeks before they induce you but the IVF doc at the hospital says that they dont allow IVF babies to go so far over due.... I dont get it but im not arguing with him... I think i will be past caring by the time i get to due date.... 

Hope eveyone is ok..

Love Bronte xxxx


----------



## LLM

Bronte - Lovely to hear from you and sounds like everything is going well. Great weight for the little chap, well done you!!! Looks like we could be neck and neck to the finish line but I'm happy for you to get there first!!!

Been for another growth scan this morning and unfortunately ended up with the stroppy sonographer again. She wasn't quite as rude as she was the last time but her manner is definitely lacking and she always seems to rush everything. It wasn't helped by her having a student with her so she hardly talked to me or told me anything. The measurements she took were less than they were 2 weeks ago which just goes to prove how useless she is. I'm seeing a consultant on Monday and if s/he queries the sizes I will ask them to scan me to get an exact measurement. Both the babies were wriggling around and head down so that's all I'm concerned about!

Well it's my last day at work and the next time I step foot in this office I will be a Mummy...........how weird is that!! Sadly I work with only men so there won't be any big send off/cards/pressies but I'm not that bothered. I popped into M&S on my way in and bought some cream cakes for us all to have this afternoon!

Hugs to all
Lou xx


----------



## LLM

OMG, I stand corrected...............................am now sitting with 2 huge bouquets on my desk, one from the chaps and the other from "The Management" - more commonly known as my Dad!! Feeling very humbled and slightly teary as I really never expected anything!

Less than 4 hours to go................


----------



## Marielou

Aw how lovely Lou!  Enjoy your last day at work before becomming a lady of leisure ... actually scratch that, I'm still waiting for the leisure part   34 weeks! Eeeek how exciting, not long now! 

Bronte - Lovely to see you posting, 35+ weeks, so exciting!  My hospital give you extra scans due to IVF but don't induce, I've even heard of some hospitals that recommend c-seciton with IVF babies   (I'm assuming the thinking goes if they can't get in naturally, they can't get out naturally?!!)  I'm hoping not to reach my due dtae but not as early as Ethan was, I'd like to get to 37 weeks as I'd love to experiance a water birth. 

Eli - Hope F is better some with the anti-b's 

Baby was doing a lot of kicking yesterday, was lovely to feel.  I could see my tummy bouncing about in the bath   Loved it!

Marie xxxx


----------



## going it alone

Lou - Congrats on starting Mat leave. I never got my pressies from work. I was due to go in the week after I left for my leaving assembly but I was in hosp by then. PM me and we can meet up. You must be so excited. Sorry that you got the grumpy sonographer again. Are you on fortnightly scans now?

Marie - I would love a bump again. I still miss being pregnant.

We've had a fab day at work today. My class team dressed up as Mr Tumble. The girls loved the costumes after I got home - 
http://www.********.com/photo.php?pid=2280279&l=f48c4&id=676460831
http://www.********.com/photo.php?pid=2280278&l=1684e&id=676460831

Love to all.
Sam x


----------



## Ging ging

Hi ladies

Hope you are all well, sorry not been around for a while, but I have been through the mill a bit, got taken into hospital with a suspected ruptured cyst on my ovary, so just been recovering from that, and the girls have been keeping me more than busy.

Just had a quick scan back so apologies for the lack of personals.

Spooks -      hope you are feeling better hunny, I have often wondered how DH really feels, he says he is ok and loves the girls to bits, but I do wonder how he feels when people oh does'nt M look like Richard, then he has to put up with insenitive doctors asking about his family history when we take the girls in for their appts.  We are telling the girls from a vry young age where they came from.  I text DH every day from the girls and send him a picture text from the girls, I just try and make him feel special each day.  I have wondered from time to time if they had DH genetics what they would look like, would they have the same characteristics, I think its normal to go through the wondering and its certainly nothing to feel quilty about chuck, its human nature.

Right ladies, 5 mins of comic relief then bed.
Take care ladies love to all, and gentle baby hello's to the bumps.
xxx


----------



## Spaykay

Sam - gorgeous photos!!!

Lou - so glad you got the flowers  

Kay xxx


----------



## spooks

Oh TQ    
so sorry to hear you've been unwell - hope you can somehow manage to find time to look after yourself and rest  

thanks for your post - I'm okay for now but I just feel so sad for DH sometimes - he's such a lovely person and is so excited about the baby but, like you I, wonder what he really thinks and feels about it all - probably not half as much as I do  . As Eli said 'when men say they're fine they usually are' - they're not as complex as us!  

Lou - welcome to the world of mat. leave - it's great   Sorry to hear you had 'Grumpy Sonographer' again - I would refuse her personally - but that's just me - lost all my patience at the moment   Do you have anything planned for mat. leave? Can't have you lolling around the house in pj's for the next few weeks    

Bronte -  lovely weight on the baby - hope you're feeling okay. I usually rest a book on my tummy when I'm reading in bed but 'someone' keeps booting it off!  

Marie - happy tummy bouncing - I read that if you knock the side of the bath the baby jumps about even more    poor thing! Your pg seems to be going much faster than anyone else's   although you probably disagree with that. 

Eli hope all is well  
lainey lou - hope everything is okay with you too   

love to everyone else,
spooks


----------



## CalamityJ

Hi Everyone  

I had my little boy by DEIVF following a long-ago diagnosis of premature menopause.  I was lucky enough for the treatment to work on our first attempt for which I'm incredibly grateful.  However, I am having problems producing milk and I wondered if anyone with the same diagnosis has had the same problem?  Another reason or contributing factor to the problem maybe that following the birth I suffered a massive haemorrage during surgery to remove a stubborn placenta and needed a blood transfusion and 4 days bed rest, so my recovery was initially a little slow.

I'm currently feeding my son on formula and following the advice of an NCT BF Counsellor have hired an electric double expressing machine to help but I'm not really getting anywhere.  Any advice much appreciated.  

Many thanks
CJ xxx


----------



## Spaykay

Hi CJ - just posted on DE newbies saying we should use this thread for pg and baby chat, and here you are! YAY! 

I'm gonna drown you with questions about what to buy!!! Is the tummy tubby bath recommended. It's the one where they sit up in it, it looks like it's much easier to carry around when filled with water.

Kay xxx


----------



## CalamityJ

Hi Kay

Good to see you here - by all means drown me!  although sorry I can't answer the one about the tummy tubby bath - we bought a M&P changing mat/bath stand for space-saving.  Have to say that Benjamin hates, hates, hates having a bath though......and a wash.....and a nappy change.....and being undressed come to that!  His favourite pastimes are sleeping, feeding, cuddling and finger-sucking  

CJxxx


----------



## Spaykay

sounds like more fun than having a bath really!

Kay xxx


----------



## HellyS

just a quickie to say I totally recommend the tummy tub - Emily LOVES it - but screams when we take her out    She doesnt do so well in the normal baby baths!

Havent had a chance to read through everything but just to give a quick update....Emily has been diagnosed with severe silent reflux which has caused oesphogitis.  Poor little darling has been in so much pain no wonder she has been screaming at every feed    She ended up having blood in her vomit and is now being tube fed and is on two medicines so hopefully she will be feeling better soon.  As you can imagine its been a pretty worrying/busy time so apologies for not being around much.

hope you are all well and will try and catch up properly soon - feel like I have been a useless friend since Emily was born!!

take care everyone
Love
Helly
xxx


----------



## Spaykay

Helly - thanks for the advice! I hope Emily gets better soon, poor little love  

Kay xxx


----------



## Marielou

Calamity - Hello and welcome!  Congratultions on the arrival of baby Benjamin   Regarding your fears on breastfeeding - your premature menopause should have no reflection on the quality or quantity of your breastmilk    Are you still offering him the breast before the formula?  If you suspect your milk is low in supply, you actually need to offer your breast as much as possible because your breasts work on  supply and demand - if the demand is there for milk, they will supply it   A really good idea that your BF councellor may have suggested is spending a whole day in bed with your baby, just having los of skin to skin and bonding time and letting him feed as often as he likes - make it a day when your partner/mum/friend is about to tend to your needs! and snuggle up, watch tv, read books etc.  Often does wonders for supply issues.  Keep it up with your NCT BF councellor too 

Helly - So sorry to hear about Emily's diagnosis, though I suppose now you know about it you can get her the help she needs.  My niece had the same conditi0on (still sufers now as a 3 year old) and I remember how hard her baby days were for my sister 

Kay - I alwas wanted the tummy tub but was worried I'd drop Ethan  

Marie xxxx


----------



## Spaykay

Marielou - I read the only hard bit about the tummy tub is that you have to hold the baby with one hand and wash with the other...coordination needed! Not sure I'll cope, but worth a try!   (poor baby!)

Kay xxx


----------



## Spaykay

CJ - my friend recommended this DVD to support with breast feeding : Breast Feeding Without Tears with Clare Byam-Cook. you can get it on Amazon, there is a book by her you can buy too. Not got it yet, but gonna watch it as my nips are quite flat and I'm already worried about feeding!!! 

Kay xxx


----------



## Maz08

Hi Ladies,

Hope you dont mind me posting here, I am almost 31 weeks PG and soo looking forward to my baby!! Have waited 14 years to get to this point. I had a 3D scan at 28 weeks and the photo is our gorgeous little girl   
I am sure alot of you ladies have great advise for us first time mothers...will no doubt have 100's of questions! Glad to see some familiar faces on here SpayKay and CJ - Hi Girls!

Love Maz x


----------



## CalamityJ

Marie - thanks for the advice.  Unfortunately, another part of the problem is that Benjamin doesn't seem able to BF directly from me.  Initially he had tongue-tie (this was dealt with on day3) but also he will not open his mouth wide enough and tends to curl his bottom lip under.  I had so much well-meaning but differing advice during my stay in hospital that it got really confusing and both myself and Benjamin got really frustrated and in the end I said I'm not doing until I get home because I was so stressed about it and still v.tired after my operation and blood loss.  We've tried many times since so I am giving him what I can express from a bottle.  I probably need to get a BF Counsellor round for more help but at the moment I'm just not getting the milk.  I like the idea of a bonding day in bed, sounds fab!

Kay - I'll look into the DVD too thanks.

Maz - Hi!  

CJxxx


----------



## *ALF*

Evening all

Calamity - Welcome to the thread.  I know exactly where you are coming from on the milk supply issue, but I'm afraid I don't have a story of success - I had big problems with supply, I just wasn't producing enough for Jessica.  My milk didn't come in till day 5 and I never got the 'big melon' feeling I was warned about, I only knew it had come in when I saw it on my nip after a feed.  I tried all sorts (like Marie has suggested) I just couldn't get my supply to increase to Jessica's demand - at best I was producing about half of what she needed.  Jess had some amount of breast milk until 8.5 weeks when I decided that we would both be best if she was totally bottle fed - it was causing me alot of stress and feelings of uselessness.  Sorry this isn't the positive story you wanted to hear, but wanted to let you know you are not alone in this.  

Maz - welcome to the thread and congrats

Helly - thinking of you and Emily, hope she's on the mend soon.

Bronte & LLm - enjoy your waternity leave, rest up as much as you can  

Sorry quick post, my bed is calling

Love to all
Dawn


----------



## Damelottie

Could I come and play on here please?  

I'm 19 weeks pg using donor embryos. I try and post on the 2nd Tri board but its toooo busy for me and I just can't keep up unless I risk getting sacked and go on it all day at work  

Is this the right place for me?

LL xxxxxxxx

PS I quite fancy the belly bath tub thinyg, but I just bought this http://www.shop-com.co.uk/Fisher_Price_Aquarium_Baby_Bath_Centre-44786393-58930461-p!.shtml?sourceid=309
I've got a horrible nasty back problem so I'm always looking for things where I don't have to bend or carry too much


----------



## Marielou

Morning, 

Lovely to see it so busy here! 

Maz - Hello and welcome  

LadyLottie - Whadda mean you can't keep up on 2nd tri?!    Neither can I unless I stick Ethan in front of the tv and ignore him all day   

Calamity - I'm a BF councellor (trainee) and I can't receommend getting one enough.  Your local midwife/health visitor should be able to recommend a local one, or ask by phoning the NCT BF support line.   The thing is, a pump will never get as much from your nipple as a baby, some women just don't get much from a pump while others get loads!  If you do want to continue BF, I would get a BF councellor to come and look at his latch and help you both to achieve it and support you in whatever decision you make  Either way, well done you for trying 

Kay - I'm not so much a fan of Clare Byram-cook   but think that is quite common with BF councellors! (read the first three reviews of her book what to expect when you're breastfeeding on amazon and they pretty much sum it up!)  ...  my nips have gone really dry recently, think I need to put some cream on them or something!  (DH saw them the other night and called me flakey nips   )

Marie xxxx


----------



## Mitchie

Afternoon Girls ! 
I am 1 happy girlie 2day; DH is due home in 1 hour !!!!!  
Woohoo !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Maz; Hiya cycle bud !! This is a gr8 gr8 thread, i think you'll like it , the girls are very helpful and friendly  
Marielou; Or can we call u flaky-nips ?   Wow a BF counsellor, you are a very useful friend to know. I really want to BF, but evrything i read makes you prepared for a long and diffficult journey.........why is something so natural so difficult ??  Ur Bump is gr8, mine is about the same size as yours and i'm about 10 wks ahead of you !! R u off the wine gums yet ??
Kay; Panic ! OMG ! I havent even heard of the tummy tub !? I didnt even research baths, i just bought the standard type with a foam support. Me too BFeeding doesnt sound at all easy does it , we're going to have to be very patient me thinks 
CJ; Hiya !  hope ur making some progress on the BF front  
Bronte; Gr8 weight already for bubba. Not long now, r u all ready ??
Helly; Dont apologise for not being around here so much, Emily needs you more and you must be exhausted. Hope youre getting plenty of support. We're here for you  
Lainey; How r u ? Glad to see your hcgs rose. I had an early bleed and look at me now !!
LadyLottie; Yes i do believe you have joined the right thread ! Congrats on ur bfp and being 19 wks PG !! 
Spooks; Glad u got over your wobble about DE. I think its only natural to remember and grieve over ur biological baby. And like the other have said, it is good that you are going thru the thoughts and processess. I dont think for 1 moment that u r letting your LO down, i believe that once he/she is born the fears will subside and you will soon just be so wrapped up in love for him/her that u will never look back. 
Sam; LOVED the photos of the girls !
PippiLS; So sorry about ur bfn, but so glad u r already planning next tx  
Eli; Glad F is over his tonsilitus. Good luck with next appt, 2moro isnt it ? Gr8 words of wisdom to Spooks my lovely xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
LLM; Welcome to ML ! And thanx for info on steriliser i will look at that. Bump looking good !!! Glad the men thought of some flowers !!xxxxxxxxxxxxx
I'm also on ML now ! The girls at work gave me a gr8  'Baby Shower' ; we had afternoon tea and cakes at the local stately home , followed by some very touching speeches and lovely pressies !
Got the painter in 2day doing the hall and stairs ( I gave in, i was sick of the sight of the paintbrush, plus just too pooped !!) , and carpets being laid next week, so that'll be another room done. Woohoo !!
Better go now , expecting DH any minute, want to plump out my expanded bump already for him !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Loads of love , Mitchie xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LLM

Hello to all the newbies, you've come to a great thread!!

Mitchie - Enjoy your afternoon with DH   

Been to see the consultant this morning and as predicted, the fact that the divvy sonographer woman measured my babies smaller last week has set off alarm bells. I told him that I thought she was useless (and her attitude stinks) and he has arranged for me to be scanned by the head consultant on Thursday to get some precise measurements and then make a plan from there. If growth is ok then they are happy for me to continue to 38 weeks, if not then they will discuss getting them out sooner. I'm not stressing too much as I'm convinced that the babies are growing, my bump certainly is, they are wriggling around loads and the kicks are getting really strong.

Well my first day as a lady of leisure and so far so good, apart from waking up at 6am!! Managed to talk DH into looking at a new car whilst we were in town this morning but still a long way from making him say yes!!!

Love & hugs to everyone
Lou x


----------



## Spaykay

Lou - YAY to lady of leisure!!!

Marie - awww noooo...I'v ordered the DVD and book now   NO BF councellors over here in Spain so it's the best I can do I guess. I'm sooooo panicking about having quite flat nips...they're not inverted though so hopefully bubs should be able to get a hold.

LL - Welcome, pleased to meet you! I'm really lovely by the way!!!  Of course here's the place to come, I invaded and am dragging everyone in, hope that's ok!  

Mitchie - YAY to DH being home.

Howdie to other ladies! 

Kay xxx


----------



## Ging ging

Hi ladies

Hope you are all ok.

CJ - My milk took about 4-5 days before it really came through, the double pump works wonders, I expressed like a religion every 3hrs, built up from 5 mins per boob to 15mins per boob, once the milk has stopped coming through, still pump for another minute or two as it encourages more to come, it sends a signal to the brain to produce more.  Have you tried a nipple shield to help your lo attach, it helped mine.  Also fennel tea is really good tastes horrible but after a while you don't notice it, and drink plenty of water, and when you can plenty of rest, and cut out caffine.  Also try massaging your boobs and nipples just before feeding.  The sound of a bonding day sounds great, my milk came through better when I was able to hold and touch the girls more (they spent 3wks in scbu)

Hi LLM -   to the sonographer, shame you have to go back, but at least you get to see them again which is always nice.

Love the sound of this tummy tub, just googled it, shame mine look to big for it now.

right ladies, time to put two little ladies to bed
take care all
tq.xxx


----------



## Spaykay

TQ - yeh hun, the tummy tub is for up to 6 months...it just looks like such fun in there!   I want one for me to sit in!

Kay xxx


----------



## Bloofuss

Evening ladies

Hope you don't mind me gatecrashing on this thread - only a week to go hopefully until bubba makes and appearance!!  First go with DE!!  So just wann share laughs/stories with thoses in the same boat!!

Think I have seen a few of you on the New DE Thread so hello again thought with being due so close this might be a better thread??

Bloo xx


----------



## odette

Hi Ladies

Thought I would join you as I'm due soon and maybe this thread would be more appropriate.

Nice to see some familier names (Spaykay, Mitchie, Calamity, Maz  )

I can't believe how soon I'm going to be a mother 

Roll it on! 

Odettexx


----------



## Maz08

Evening Ladies,

Thanks everyone for such a warm welcome!!  
and too see so many familiar names here now - excellent!!   
I too have BF worries, I am in the middle of my ante natal classes and next week is BF workshop so hopping it will shine a light on a few issues. I am not even sure what to take to hospital as i was thinking if BF doesnt work for me do I have to start over with bottles etc very confused about this.
Kay - Like you i have flatter nips too so wasnt sure if they were right for BF?! oh god the dilemias lol   and still not sure about these sterilisers and whats best for BF, bottle or both? any ideas would be gratefully received.

Love Maz x


----------



## Bloofuss

Hi ladies

Great deliberation over BF - I am in the same boat I am hoping to BF but guess that is up to a) my body and b) bubba and c) both of us working in unison  

I have bought the Tommy Tipee back to nature bottles as these are suppose to help with combining both bottle and breast - I guess every baby is different and it will bejust a case of wait and see but just another thing to get anxious about  

My maty does open classes each week as well - so might learn more when I attend there??

Bloo xx


----------



## Maz08

Bloo,

I was looking at those tommy tippee ones too and thought they looked like a good option but without knowing what i am doing i dont know what to buy?! are you using a microwave or steam steriliser? and have you considered the close to nature soothers? so much to think about!
Love Maz x


----------



## Bloofuss

Hi Maz

Yeah we also bought the microwave steralizer and the "dummys" or soothers as you say take it these are the same things??  We liked the fact that the teats were silicone - and are hoping that I can breastfeed as well as express as I am a really shy person when it comes to things like that (silly I know as most natural thing) but just can's see me being comfortable breastfeeding outwith my home  

Bloo xx


----------



## Maz08

Yeah they are the same thing! did you also buy the breast pump too? i just dont know what i should be buying.

Love Maz x


----------



## going it alone

I mixed breast and bottle with closer to nature bottles, but then again in the early days I tried that many different bottles as well as breast feeding that mine obviously didn't have clue what shape their dinner was coming in, no nipple confusion!!! They had a couple of the CTN dummies as grew older, but they had the smaller dummies as newborns.

Welcome to all of the newbies (special hi to LL, don't worry chick they're great over here too)

Love to all, I'm off to bed

Sam x


----------



## Bloofuss

I guess we are in the same boat as I was clueless what to get but these did look good and we got them on special offer lol

No I haven't bought a breast pump (they are SO expensive) so I am hoping to borrow one from a friend - which she paid a lot for and is a very good electric one similar to what they use in the hospital (just hope she remembers to give me it lol).

Bloo x


----------



## Mitchie

WOW ! Hiya old buddies Odette, Bloofuss ! This is a fab fab thread.
EVERYTHING youve all been posting about Bfeeding is exactly the stage i'm thinking about now, everything you've said !! Should i buy pumps/bottles/teats now, are my nips a good shape, will i be able to BF in a restuarant.....  etc etc !
You guys r such a relief and a support you know. All my friends children are so much older now, i cant share this expectant Mum stuff with anyone else really like i am with you girls. My SIL is the closest friend i have who's most recently had a baby................and he's 3 yrs old now !! But she lives 2 hours away, as does the rest of my family, so i do feel quite isolated at times  
SO gr8 to have DH home, poor man has had baby talk non-stop since he came home, but bless him he has been reading his baby book while he's been away and has been telling ME stuff too !! 
Love to all, Mitchie xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Bloofuss

Hi Mitchie

I am feeling exactly the same - only one that is preggers so noone other than you guys that I can emphasise my thoughts/fears too.  This site has been a godsend - especially with regards it being a Donor Egg as before meeting you guys I felt like an ailien regarding this process!!

Bloo xx


----------



## Maz08

I totally agree with you all!! being older i found that all my friends done all this year and years ago and things have changed soo much in the last few years they dont know anything about it now! i have one friend who had a little girl 3 years ago and even she said things are different. it is so good to have you girls here to throw questions abaout and see we are all 'normal' having these feeling re BF, what equipment to buy and just general state of panic!!   I dont know if i am the only one feeling like in the last week or so i am now as panicy as i was in the early days that something will go wrong? Keep worrying the baby isnt moving as much as before, its the ok is that ok, just want to get through this pg and get my baby! I had been feeling very positive up until recently, i know   

Love Maz x


----------



## Bloofuss

Maz honest let me tell you - you are not alone with your feelings!!

Bloo x


----------



## Mitchie

Bloofuss and Maz; You have made me feel EVEN better, in that I am not the only person who's expecting a baby without a ready made circle of baby-friends close by.
Maz; Ditto ! No sooner do i get to one milestone ( first scan, 12 weeks, anomaly scan, past the 'viable' stage, past 30 wks, etc etc)  than i start on the next worry, i think the worrying will never end my lovely, quite natural i'm sure as our PG's are extra-special/awaited, plus the nearer the birth the bigger the anticipation and worry gets i guess. I think as  my bump has got bigger, and therefore has less room to move around, the movements are kind of different, sort of more like stretches than bounces sometimes. You can always ask your midwife if ur really worried.
love to all,
Mitchie xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mitchie

p.s
LLM; Good luck on Thurs, i reckon you'll be fine xxxxxx


----------



## CalamityJ

Hello Ladies!

I just got back from my 1st ever "Mother's Meeting" with the ladies from my antenatal class - it was fab to talk about all the problems and worries we've all had - particularly regarding breastfeeding.  I also had a really good chat with a Health Visitor about BF because.....drum roll.... yesterday Benjamin managed to have a little go woohoo!!!!!!  The HV made me feel much better about the problems I'd had and assured me that what I was managing to express was probably enough and if it wasn't then I can still top him up with formula.  Regarding nipple shapes discussed above - I was told in the hospital that mine were a bit of a problem, but with the expressing they were huge so yesterday I put Benjamin on after expressing and that's what worked.  The HV said I should use the pump for a couple of minutes to get the nipples "out" as it were and then let Benjamin have a go.... apparently a baby will get more milk out than a pump.  I still have positioning and latching-on worries so tomorrow afternoon I have an appt with a BF Counsellor at Benjamin's normal feeding time and I'm gonna give it another go .....fingers crossed.

Re baby movements slowing down - I had huge worries about that too as Benjamin most definitely didn't move as much.  Because I had slightly elevated BP in the last few weeks I was sent to my DAU (Day Assessment Unit) to be monitored and was wired up to a machine that showed Benjamin's HB and movements - from that I could easily see that he was moving about and his HB went slightly higher everytime, yet I didn't always feel it.  Also, if you watch your bump you may see ripples and small movements that you don't even feel - I did this a lot in the last few weeks as I got a bit paranoid about it  

Lovin' all the chat on here, much better!  

CJxxx


----------



## Spaykay

HI Odette and Bloofuss!

Shall we all post photos of our nips then to get advice   I thought about getting those things that suck your nips out, but I read it's to be used b4 tri 3 and I'm almost there. Also, my flat nipped mate said hers pop out enough for bubs to suck as so much of the ariola is taken in aswell. I also read that it's only inverted nipples that can cause difficulty. Correct me if I'm wrong please Marie!

Flat nipped Kay

xxx

PS I am billy no mates here so defo no friends with young bubbas!


----------



## Mitchie

Cj; Gr8 post , v.reassuring, and Well Done Baby Benjamin !!       
Flat-nipped Kay;   We're gonna scare Marielou away arent we !!?? 
DH cooking tea 2nite, and he's walked the choc dog, so now it really feels like i'm on Mat Leave !!
Have a good eve all  
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## CalamityJ

[fly]NEWSFLASH[/fly]

BENJAMIN JUST BREASTFED FROM ME FOR 20 MINUTES WITHOUT THE NEED FOR PUMPING FIRST - JUST THOUGHT I'D GIVE IT A GO AND WEYHEY ON HE WENT AND SUCKED AWAY - AT LAST!!!!

    ​


----------



## Mitchie

BENJAMIN !!!! What a clever boy !!! Well Done to you and your patient Mummy!!


----------



## Maz08

Aww Benjamin is a STAR!!!!    well done that boy!! CJ good for you keeping with it  

Maz x


----------



## Spaykay

WOOHOOOOOOO Benjamin! Well done on the sucking you clever boy you!

kay xxx


----------



## Ging ging

[fly]                  WELL DONE BENJAMIN YOU CLEVER LITTLE BOY             [/fly]

tq.XXX


----------



## Marielou

[fly]     Well done Benjamin!    [/fly]

(oh and well done mummy too!!)

To those of you worrying about having no mummy mates - fear not, for they will come when the baby does! I had none before having Ethan (mainly as I'd pushed my friends away when they had babies and I was in the grip of depression caused by infertility but thats another story for another day!) and babies are SUCH good ice breakers, you'll make loads of friends! If you're in the UK (sorry Kay) look up your local childrens centre online - they're popping up everywhere now - they run baby/toddler classes and breastfeeding groups and there are loads of people there to meet and socialise with. I'm quite proud to say I have many yummy mummy friends now 

Gotta go, my back is killing me!

ps Kay yes you are right about inverted nips 

Marie xxxx


----------



## Bloofuss

Great news CJ that Benjamin is latching on and well done you for keeping with it - Good Luck xx

Bloo x


----------



## Marielou

This way to our new home ladies! http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=181775.0


----------

